# 205 miles in a day (Tommy Godwin Challenge) - the Discussion thread



## Dave Davenport (26 Nov 2014)

Not exactly easy but well doable, but every day for a year?!!!

http://road.cc/content/news/137018-...ms-tommy-godwins-unbreakable-year-record-2015


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Nov 2014)

I'm not thinking whether it's possible, more 'why?'
Snow/ ice, wind and illness and just the dread of having to do it in February once the mindless drudgery sets in! [ Being so cheerful keeps me going!  ]


----------



## vernon (26 Nov 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm not thinking whether it's possible, more 'why?'
> Snow/ ice, wind and illness and just the dread of having to do it in February once the mindless drudgery sets in! [ Being so cheerful keeps me going!  ]



I know of the cyclist in question through Audaxing. He's a bit obsessive to put it mildly. In 2007 he scored 405 points on the the audax points table which meant that he'd ridden at least 40,000 km in audax governed events - he's nearest competitor cycled 19,000 km. The closest anyone in the audax world has got to him since then is 33,000 km


----------



## RedRider (26 Nov 2014)

It's an incredible challenge. Doable maybe, but not without luck, guts and support.There's a good website about the current record/record holder...


----------



## dodgy (26 Nov 2014)

I can't find anything regarding his bike choice? I must be missing it, it has to be there surely? If not, he's missing a trick.

I know he has to be business like and efficient, but he could do with softening his style a bit on the Hosts page http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/volunteer/21-hosts

Best of luck!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2014)

dodgy said:


> I can't find anything regarding his bike choice? I must be missing it, it has to be there surely? If not, he's missing a trick.
> 
> I know he has to be business like and efficient, but he could do with softening his style a bit on the Hosts page http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/volunteer/21-hosts
> 
> Best of luck!



Bloody hell. If I was ever thinking of offering to host, having read that rubbish there's no way I would. Whoever wrote that comes across as a total berk


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Bloody hell. If I was ever thinking of offering to host, having read that rubbish there's no way I would. Whoever wrote that comes across as a total berk




Steve wrote it himself. And far from being a berk he is being very honest about what is expected of both his hosts and himself. It's a very serious undertaking for both.


----------



## dodgy (26 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Steve wrote it himself. And far from being a berk he is being very honest about what is expected of both his hosts and himself. It's a very serious undertaking for both.



No doubt, but that page only has to be written once, but it will be read thousands. I think it's worth the effort getting it right. 

He's put me off anyway.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Steve wrote it himself. And far from being a berk he is being very honest about what is expected of both his hosts and himself. It's a very serious undertaking for both.



Seems that nobody has had a word in his ear that it comes across as very brusque. I suspect it will put off a lot of people who might otherwise have volunteered


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Seems that nobody has had a word in his ear that it comes across as very brusque. I suspect it will put off a lot of people who might otherwise have volunteered




Those that know Steve won't be put off.


----------



## Beebo (26 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Steve wrote it himself. And far from being a berk he is being very honest about what is expected of both his hosts and himself. It's a very serious undertaking for both.


It doesn't read very well though, does it. I'm sure it is a big responsibility, and he needs to be sure that the people helping wont let him down, but with a few tweaks it could be far more welcoming, and make you want to be part of his record attempt.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> It doesn't read very well though, does it. I'm sure it is a big responsibility, and he needs to be sure that the people helping wont let him down, but with a few tweaks it could be far more welcoming, and make you want to be part of his record attempt.




You just have to read the YACF thread to see that he already has a ton of volunteers.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Nov 2014)

I mean this in the best possible way, but it sounds like he will be a horrible and demanding houseguest. Better to put off the people who won't enjoy that early on.

(I'm grumpy 300km into a hard ride. 30,000 miles is probably worse)


----------



## RedRider (26 Nov 2014)

I don't know the bloke (tho his Moulton looks a bit familiar from a ride earlier this year) but that page reads fine to me... brusqueness being fair warning of what to expect from a rider who's just ridden _another _20 hour day. Better to be put off now than put out later.


----------



## dodgy (26 Nov 2014)

My advice to blokes who plan to welcome him, if your Mrs isn't in to cycling and hasn't had her imagination captivated; DO NOT SHOW HER THE HOSTS PAGE


----------



## dodgy (26 Nov 2014)

If he's already got all the support he needs from YACF, I guess he can take down the page.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2014)

Good luck to him, hope he does it


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Bloody hell. If I was ever thinking of offering to host, having read that rubbish there's no way I would. Whoever wrote that comes across as a total berk



Well done to anyone who could be bothered to plough through it.

Too close typed, far too long, and as has been said, the content is dreadful.

He may score highly as cyclist, but he's useless as a communicator.


----------



## dodgy (26 Nov 2014)

"you’d take me to your shower or bathroom" <- my wife just read the page, I didn't tell her anything but she stopped after reading that and asked me if I'd already offered help. "Thank god" she said.


----------



## Spinney (26 Nov 2014)

I thought that page did the job well. He won't be there on a social call, he won't have time to do anything besides shower, eat and sleep.
You're not really being a 'host' - as it says, you would be a 'pit stop'. Best make that crystal clear from the off...


----------



## dodgy (26 Nov 2014)

Sorry for taking the thread on a tangent. I really do wish him the best, I reckon he'll do it.


----------



## StuAff (26 Nov 2014)

If anyone I know of can do this, it's Steve. I'll be donating at some point for sure.

And as for that host page on his being a bit unfriendly, I see it more as exceedingly honest and matter-of-fact. If you're the kind of person who reads that and thinks 'no thanks', you weren't right for the job in the first place, no reflection on yourself or him. Like the solo riders on RAAM, he's going to need patience, understanding and firm TLC, and it's not going to be an easy job for anyone. He's stated exactly what will be required of hosts, and quite right too.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Nov 2014)

I think he should attempt it on a heavy steel four geared bike like Tommy Godwin used.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Nov 2014)

The first time I met Steve was at a YACF hostelling weekend in Kildale in the North Yorkshire Moors. He rode up on the Saturday from Milton Keynes to meet everyone and join in for a few hours. Slept for a couple bit and then set off back home to MK in the early hours of Sunday morning. At the time it was -10 degC overnight - cold enough to kill the primer fuel pump in my car outside.

He's a very hard rider, and if there's one person who could make this work then I would say he is him. However he is not a media person and I'd bet that as the team fall in line over the next few weeks a lot of the rough edges will be knocked off that site.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Nov 2014)

mcshroom said:


> a lot of the rough edges will be knocked off that site.



Site won't load for me now so perhaps the process has already started.


----------



## AndyRM (27 Nov 2014)

I feel gubbed and in the mood for grub and a kip after a hundred miles let alone 200, a wash is a bonus to be honest. He's welcome at Casa RM if he'll have us.


----------



## luckyfox (27 Nov 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm not thinking whether it's possible, more 'why?'
> Snow/ ice, wind and illness and just the dread of having to do it in February once the mindless drudgery sets in! [ Being so cheerful keeps me going!  ]


 Shush you moaning Minnie!!


----------



## nickyboy (9 Dec 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> Well done to anyone who could be bothered to plough through it.
> 
> Too close typed, far too long, and as has been said, the content is dreadful.
> 
> He may score highly as cyclist, but he's useless as a communicator.



Fair play to him, the "volunteers" bit has been rewritten and is now much better. I wish him every success in this insane challenge. Doubt he'd want to come to Glossop though, keeping it flat has got to be the way I would think


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Fair play to him, the "volunteers" bit has been rewritten and is now much better.


It does have a subtly different tone now, doesn't it! 

The thing is - I can't help thinking of the original requirements list when reading it ... I wonder whether someone else made the changes?


----------



## frank9755 (9 Dec 2014)

I guess reading posts like these ones makes me realise why we have a second rate PR man who doesn't seem to stand for anything as prime minister!

Steve is a guy who works in a warehouse and has no pretentions to literary prowess. He is a hero in the UK long-distance cycling community, both because of what he has achieved and the unassuming and understated way in which he has gone about it. He never has a bad word to say about anyone and he has helped countless riders to achieve things they would never have done without his advice, encouragement and support, via things like the group 600km ride he organises each year for people stretching themselves by stepping up to that distance. 

To keep going on about about perceived flaws in the first draft of his website just feels like nit-picking in the extreme, and to do it when the nits are no longer there, seems to miss the point by a light year and be uncharitable to the point of being a bit weird.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Dec 2014)

Wow...I think my longest ride was 112 miles and it took me a week to recover ! .. had i kept going i wouldnt have needed to recover ..........


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Dec 2014)

I've had a quick read of the revised text and it looks to have been well knocked into shape.

If that's a response to criticism on here or elsewhere, we have done the guy a favour by getting rid of the previous stuff before too many people had the chance to see it.

The guy must bring a new meaning to the term single-minded, so if he agrees the way to get accommodation and sponsorship is to play nicey nicey, he will do that, or whatever it takes.


----------



## srw (15 Dec 2014)

The biog is worth a read, for its dry wit. My favourite bit:
http://www.oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/biog


> This series of 800 and 200km rides began 4 days after a 600km ride, which was the day after a 200km ride, which was the day after _Paris-Brest-Paris_.



I vaguely followed his 405 points in a year crack on ACF, where he posted as Teethgrinder.


----------



## RedRider (15 Dec 2014)

Ian H said:


> Steve's got a good team behind him now. *Raleigh *are providing bikes,


Neat link to Tommy Godwin, pictured here with his Raleigh Record Ace and sponsors:


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2014)

ITV will be filming Steve setting off at Midnight on the first day.


----------



## frank9755 (15 Dec 2014)

ianrauk said:


> ITV will be filming Steve setting off at Midnight on the first day.



Guests are welcome to give him a send-off, and get on TV.
Alas I'll be in Germany so won't be able to make it but I reckon there might be a decent New Year's party to be had.


----------



## Ian H (28 Dec 2014)

The official start is at 10am at the North Bucks RC New Year ten. Details on the website. Anyone going to cheer him on?
You can still volunteer or donate to help Steve on his way. An enormous amount of preparation has gone into this event. If he succeeds it will be a truly impressive achievement.


----------



## velovoice (30 Dec 2014)

Ian H said:


> The official start is at 10am at the North Bucks RC New Year ten. Details on the website. Anyone going to cheer him on?
> You can still volunteer or donate to help Steve on his way. An enormous amount of preparation has gone into this event. If he succeeds it will be a truly impressive achievement.


We're already in with the financial support. I really want to be at the TT start but it's a 2-hour ride from home - not a big deal of course except that our route would by necessity include a mixture of on-road and off-road including canal tow paths and the risk of ice cannot be ruled out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Dec 2014)

bit like wanting to run a marathon every day ..I cant see why, but good luck to him..


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2014)

best of luck to him on this epic challange


----------



## Saluki (31 Dec 2014)

http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/

Anyone seen this. Steve Abraham is setting off tomorrow to try to beat Tommy Goodwin's record of 75,065 miles in one year. He needs to average 205 miles a day, every day.

I've bookmarked his site and will most likely send a donation when I can afford it.

Heck of an undertaking. I wish him very good luck for 2015.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2014)

Wasn't Steve Abraham posting in the "beginners" section last week......?

Best of luck to him!


----------



## TissoT (31 Dec 2014)

Brave man ! 
Best of luck to him .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2014)

Thread on it here

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/205-miles-in-a-day.169717/post-3449127


----------



## Saluki (31 Dec 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Wasn't Steve Abraham posting in the "beginners" section last week......?
> 
> Best of luck to him!


I did think that, then I thought that there might be more than one Steve Abraham in the UK.


----------



## Saluki (31 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Thread on it here
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/205-miles-in-a-day.169717/post-3449127


Ah, sorry. I looked but didn't see it. Obviously I didn't look hard enough.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2014)

Saluki said:


> Ah, sorry. I looked but didn't see it. Obviously I didn't look hard enough.



Took me a while to find it again


----------



## Banjo (31 Dec 2014)

Long considered to be an unbeatable record.if anyone can do it Steve can.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2014)

Channel 4 Piece on Steve. *HERE*


----------



## coco69 (31 Dec 2014)

Best of luck to steve...2 words..barmy but incredible


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2015)

"Tommy would be the first one to shake your hand, if you succeed
But we wish you the very best of luck _Barbara Ford and Colin Godwin .......Tommys son and daughter."_


----------



## Arrowfoot (1 Jan 2015)

I really can't see why someone would do something like this. As someone pointed out its like running the Marathon every day. And people actually donating money for this. 

He would better off doing something like scaling Everest, reaching the Arctic or canoeing down the Amazon. If its cycling, he would be better off going around the World in a bike and spreading good will and creating awareness of touring or even endurance cycling.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jan 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> I really can't see why someone would do something like this. As someone pointed out its like running the Marathon every day. And people actually donating money for this.
> 
> He would better off doing something like scaling Everest, reaching the Arctic or canoeing down the Amazon. If its cycling, he would be better off going around the World in a bike and spreading good will and creating awareness of touring or even endurance cycling.




He's chosen his own challenge, with a tiny carbon foot print, and one that he's wanted to do forever. What damage is caused by everyone who climbs everest, tramps all over the arctic or brings a support crew to the amazon?

also, regarding Everest



> On a single day in 2012, no fewer than 234 climbers reached the peak.


----------



## vernon (1 Jan 2015)

coco69 said:


> Best of luck to steve...2 words..barmy but incredible



That's three words.


----------



## Arrowfoot (1 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> He's chosen his own challenge, with a tiny carbon foot print, and one that he's wanted to do forever. What damage is caused by everyone who climbs everest, tramps all over the arctic or brings a support crew to the amazon?
> 
> also, regarding Everest



"tiny carbon footprint" - thats a good one, novel yet original. By your logic he can reduce the carbon footprint even further by using a turbo trainer in his own home with a video streaming feed to his faithful followers and prove that he is indeed riding the bike.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arrowfoot (1 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> FFS, some people! We really can't see why anyone would post something like this.
> 
> How would he be 'better off' doing those things instead? He actually is 'creating awareness of endurance cycling' isn't he?



How is he creating awareness. Froome, Wiggins, Trott, Hoy, Boardman etc yes, powerful, compelling, influential and a whole host of adjectives to describe their achievements and creation of tremendous amount of awareness.


----------



## velovoice (1 Jan 2015)

Do not feed the troll.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I am seriously impressed by this guy (and his colleagues). Good for them. I hope their achieve their goals.
> 
> .......and to his detractors: get out and do something worthwhile yourselves in 2015.


Well said that man


----------



## DanZac (1 Jan 2015)

Really hope this guy does it. For a sporting record to have stood for so long in the face of modern advancements shows how much of an amazing feat the original distance is.
I can't think of many more difficult endurance efforts, I suspect that even a marathon a day would be easier due to the longer recovery time available each day.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2015)

This will be an extraordinary achievement! Most of us have never ridden 205 miles in one day, let alone every day!


----------



## srw (1 Jan 2015)

I'm sitting here feeling a bit tired after walking 5 miles this morning, and driving half of the 100-odd miles home. Steve has managed to ride twice as far as that in filthy weather.

@Shaun - any chance of putting some sort of tracker and link to his website on the front page for 2015?


----------



## vernon (1 Jan 2015)

srw said:


> @Shaun - any chance of putting some sort of tracker and link to his website on the front page for 2015?



Please don't. I don't want daily reminders of my inadequacy.


----------



## vernon (1 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Do we not tell you enough already?



I married one reminder service...


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2015)

C4 News item:

http://www.channel4.com/news/cycling-all-year-to-smash-1939-record-video


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Is that advice or a statement?




Both.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2015)

More here from today at 3 mins:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04vcbps/look-east-east-01012015


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2015)

So that day when you look out the window and think, too cold, too wet, too windy, too old, well maybe a quick look on this topic will make us think they are lame excuses.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> So that day when you look out the window and think, too cold, too wet, too windy, too old, well maybe a quick look on this topic will make us think they are lame excuses.


Or reassuring signs of sanity


----------



## young Ed (3 Jan 2015)

anyone heard of this chap called Steven Abraham? trying to beat the legendary Tommy Godwin for the world record of the number of miles cycled in one year by a single person, he needs to average a absolute minimum of about 206 miles a day to beat Tommy's 205.7 mile average per day with Tommy completing 75,065 miles in one year completely self sufficient mechanically and living on the road i believe? where as Abraham is just cycling out from home and back each day and sleeping at home

so far:
01/01/2015-222.7 miles
02/01/2015-187 miles
average so far 204.85 miles- under bare minimum

his bike:





(stock image. not sure of what colour his is and what he has on it eg: accesories, saddle, rack etc) 

personally i reckon he will fail as many people have tried and failed on modern super light weght titanium and carbon fiber since Tommy's 1939 record on a heavy steel frame 3 speed bike with no garmin or spd pedals etc, what do you reckon
Cheers Ed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2015)

If anyone can do it he can, there are a couple of threads already about this. If you find them one has a link to his website, to say his cycling biography is impressive is a massive understatement.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2015)

Even if he does beat it, Tommy's record would still be better in my view, simply because of the equipment and support he (didn't) have.
That is not to take anything away from this attempt. It's a huge task - so fair play to him.
Will he be continuing after the year is up, like Tommy did, to crack the 100000 miles in 500 days?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2015)

Here's his biography

http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/biog


----------



## ChrisV (3 Jan 2015)

He will be staying at lots of different people's houses (hosts). It's all on his website and the other thread about it.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jan 2015)

How was the distance measured and confirmed so accurately in 1939.

Being behind even a couple of hundred miles at this stage is no big deal as they can be picked up gradually during the summer.

But it is a massive ask. Good luck to him.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2015)

young Ed said:


> anyone heard of this chap called Steven Abraham?
> Cheers Ed



Already a long running post About Steve and the attempt *HERE*


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2015)

young Ed said:


> anyone heard of this chap called Steven Abraham?
> (stock image. not sure of what colour his is and what he has on it eg: accesories, saddle, rack etc)
> 
> personally i reckon he will fail as many people have tried and failed on modern super light weght titanium and carbon fiber since Tommy's 1939 record on a heavy steel frame 3 speed bike with no garmin or spd pedals etc, what do you reckon
> Cheers Ed



I know and have ridden with Steve a few times and so have a good few others on here.
He will not fail.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2015)

young Ed said:


> Cheers Ed



Your other thread has been merged with the main one.


----------



## young Ed (3 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I know and have ridden with Steve a few times and so have a good few others on here.
> He will not fail.


fair enough, maybe i'm just pessimistic then? i was just going by the fact that various people have tried since 1939 and failed, both keen cyclists who thought they would 'give it a bash' an those really serious about it who have done very extensive training and they have all failed despite their modern bikes, gadgets and nutritionists etc

also not sure weather or not he has been recording all his rides recently or not on strava as on strava he only has 7 rides in the last 4 weeks and various other stats aren't looking incredible but i will just shut up and wait and see i guess!
i'm sure it's already been posted here but her's his strava:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/steven-abraham-challenges-tommy-godwin.171875/


ianrauk said:


> Already a long running post About Steve and the attempt *HERE*


a mod has now thread merged my thread into this one, somehow i missed this thread?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2015)

young Ed said:


> fair enough, maybe i'm just pessimistic then?



Steve doesn't do Strava. Not everyone does.
You call Tommy Godwin a legend. Steve is a Legend in long distance cycling circles even before he strarted this attempt.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2015)

User said:


> What support he didn't have?



Yes.....like wot I said.


----------



## User10119 (3 Jan 2015)

Nobody ever really believes one particular story I have about Steve. Early in 2012 a number of the N Yorks gang (and associates) from elsewhere went to a camping barn in Kildale for a weekend of snow, silly bike rides, singing and generally being sociable. Steve rode up (from Milton Keynes AFAIK) to join the fun, got fed quite a lot, had a few hours kip and then set off and rode back south again.

So far, so utterly typical, yes?

Except for the fact that at one point in the evening, eventually, I offered him a(nother) slice of cake and he uttered the possibly-never-before-heard-phrase, "No thanks, I've had enough for now."

It's true, I swear. So much CAIK that even Teethgrinder couldn't eat it all. We actually managed to fill him up.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Apologies if the question was unclear, of the support Teethgrinder is getting, what did Tommy not get?



Tommy did his ride 70 odd years ago. 
A lot has changed in the meantime to make an attempt on the record less difficult.
Equipment, nutrition, communications, logistics etc. have all vastly improved.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jan 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Tommy did his ride 70 odd years ago.
> A lot has changed in the meantime to make an attempt on the record less difficult.
> Equipment, nutrition, communications, logistics etc. have all vastly improved.


Yebbut - the roads have changed a wee bit too ... more traffic, considerably greater need for aware-/ alert-ness ... to mention but 2.


----------



## mcshroom (3 Jan 2015)

Godwin also was paced by some of Raleigh's pro riders for at least part of the year as well.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2015)

Traffic lights, I do not think Steve is being paced either which I think happened in the first 6 months. Still awesome which ever way you look at it. Be interesting to see if he will carry on for the 100,000 as well.

We maybe should be interested in the guy doing the same on the other side of the pond.

Brief mention must be given to Walter Greaves, the one-armed communist amateur from Yorkshire, who rode a customised gripshift bicycle to a staggering 45,383 miles in 1936. Greaves rode on through harsh weather, numerous crashes and a brief period in hospital finishing on new year’s eve, having ridden an average of over 130 miles per day.


----------



## young Ed (3 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Steve doesn't do Strava. Not everyone does.
> You call Tommy Godwin a legend. Steve is a Legend in long distance cycling circles even before he strarted this attempt.


fair enough, TBH it's probably because i knew of Godwin's achievements and knew of him long before i heard of Abraham a few days ago 

as i say, i will keep on following him on strava and just wait until the end of the year. i think he's uploading the whole lot to strava hopefully day by day as he has uploaded the first 2 days so far and it would seem like a simple logical way to keep track of it as he has a garmin edge 1000
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2015)

young Ed said:


> fair enough, TBH it's probably because i knew of Godwin's achievements and knew of him long before i heard of Abraham a few days ago
> 
> as i say, i will keep on following him on strava and just wait until the end of the year. i think he's uploading the whole lot to strava hopefully day by day as he has uploaded the first 2 days so far and it would seem like a simple logical way to keep track of it as he has a garmin edge 1000
> Cheers Ed




It's not Steve uploading the rides to Strava. It's a member of his support team. If you take some time to read his blog you will have a better understanding as to what is being done to help him support his challenge and will also give you a better idea of the man and his riding. 
Steve usually cycles 40,000+ miles per year anyway... on a fixed. As I said previous - he is a legend.


----------



## ChrisV (3 Jan 2015)

Do you think other riders will join him, like in Forrest Gump?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2015)

CC2014 said:


> Do you think other riders will join him, like in Forrest Gump?




I've never seen Forest Gump so can't comment on that.
But there's a thread on the other place where people can find out where he is riding and join him if they wish.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> But there's a thread on the other place ...


There's _another_ place ?????


----------



## theclaud (3 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I've never seen Forest Gump so can't comment on that.



Try to keep it that way.


----------



## young Ed (3 Jan 2015)

ok, after reading his biog and reading through his website i reckon he has at the very least good chance of doing this!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (3 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I've never seen Forest Gump so can't comment on that.
> But there's a thread on the other place where people can find out where he is riding and join him if they wish.


the other place?
if he's heading down here i could try to be out that day?
Cheers Ed


----------



## ChrisV (3 Jan 2015)

young Ed said:


> ok, after reading his biog and reading through his website i reckon he has at the very least good chance of doing this!
> Cheers Ed



Welcome to the party


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jan 2015)

In reality this is more like a totally new record and only vaguely related to Tommy's record. Unless Steve wants to Start again, unsupported, without GPS and on a 3 geared bike.

The 2 rides can hardly be compared but they are both great feats of endurance. The only way Steve cannot beat the mileage is by dropping out.


----------



## mcshroom (3 Jan 2015)

As has been mentioned before, Tommy Godwin wasn't unsupported. In fact he had more on the road support than Steve with Raleigh Team riders pacing him and sheltering him from the wind for the first few months.


----------



## ChrisV (3 Jan 2015)

Did he have people putting sausages in his pockets though?


----------



## mcshroom (3 Jan 2015)

Not sure it would have helped much as he was a veggy


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Are there any rules in the record ratification regarding drafting? I see on his diary that during March he spends consecutive nights in Sheffield and Manchester so maybe comes over this way. I'd ride with him some of the way but would I be allowed to let him draft me? This of course is assuming I would actually be able to ride faster than him for a few miles at least, certainly not a given


+1. Was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Jan 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> How was the distance measured and confirmed so accurately in 1939.
> 
> Being behind even a couple of hundred miles at this stage is no big deal as they can be picked up gradually during the summer.
> 
> But it is a massive ask. Good luck to him.


I thought the same when I was llooking through the website for Godwin posted up thread. There seems to be some special speedo that he had.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jan 2015)

mcshroom said:


> As has been mentioned before, Tommy Godwin wasn't unsupported. In fact he had more on the road support than Steve with Raleigh Team riders pacing him and sheltering him from the wind for the first few months.



Yeah but he's probably gonna have me for about 20 miles sometime in March bustin' a hole in the wind. That's got to be worth something, right?


----------



## ChrisV (3 Jan 2015)

What is Steve's job when he is not attempting world records?


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2015)

CC2014 said:


> What is Steve's job when he is not attempting world records?



I could be wrong but I think ware house person.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jan 2015)

CC2014 said:


> Did he have people putting sausages in his pockets though?



But he did have 3 gears


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> But he did have 3 gears



I bet he wished he had more though.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Those that know Steve won't be put off.


Agreed. There's no point in trying to sound agreeable on arrival; he'll have ridden 200 miles that day, and all the ones before, and will be doing more than that in the summer. That sounds a very accurate summary of what will be needed. If he were to come down to Kent I'd be happy to have him stay at mine.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jan 2015)

Here's the tracker link again to save new readers trawling through the thread to find it:

http://trackleaders.com/oneyeartimetrial15i.php?name=Steve_Abraham


----------



## mcshroom (4 Jan 2015)

Quote from this morning: -



> I can confirm that using #nuun tablets mean you get a refreshing drink at minus 5 c not an ice lolly #brrr #cold


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Jan 2015)

The stuff about being a host is as factual as it needs to be. Otherwise you'd get people picturing an evening at home with the rider drinking a bottle of wine and discussing cycling over dinner, and they'd only end up disappointed.


----------



## ChrisV (4 Jan 2015)

This thread is going to go on for over 12 months. It's going to be interesting following it - I wonder how big the media interest will get?


----------



## ChrisV (4 Jan 2015)

User said:


> In the thread? Minimal I would guess.



Why isn't there a 'dislike' button?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2015)

CC2014 said:


> Why isn't there a 'dislike' button?


You can get an unlike button....


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2015)

Fair play to the guy.

He's gone last my neck of the woods several times. I'll give him a cheery wave if I see him.


----------



## mcshroom (4 Jan 2015)

He does do a pretty good line in cycling the weight off when he's not scoffing though.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Jan 2015)

MK is the worse place I have ever cycled. And he is choosing to do bl00dy rings in it. He deserves a record for that alone.


----------



## ChrisV (4 Jan 2015)

Forget a year - does anyone think they could do 180 a day for a week?


----------



## blazed (4 Jan 2015)

CC2014 said:


> Forget a year - does anyone think they could do 180 a day for a week?


Physically yes, I don't believe I would suffer exhaustion or my muscles would give out on me. Mentally, no. I could not handle having time to do anything other than cycle/eat/shower/sleep. I could not handle the boredom on the ride of steadily cycling so many miles. I couldn't handle the thoughts that my time would be better spent elsewhere whether doing other things I enjoy or things that are more productive.

Fair play to Steve, I think his main strength lies in his mental ability to deal with long miles. I know he's single, has no children and has a mundane warehouse job. Possibly his success on a bike comes from his lack of success elsewhere in life. He has nothing to lose by cycling all day, after all what else would he be doing. The amount of cycling he does in day to day life does not seem healthy and seems more like escapism.


----------



## KneesUp (5 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> Fair play to Steve, I think his main strength lies in his mental ability to deal with long miles. I know he's single, has no children and has a mundane warehouse job. Possibly his success on a bike comes from his lack of success elsewhere in life. He has nothing to lose by cycling all day, after all what else would he be doing. The amount of cycling he does in day to day life does not seem healthy and seems more like escapism.



That seems a very mean-spirited comment.

Why not say something like:

Fair play to Steve, I think his main strength lies in his mental ability to deal with long miles, which is something I can't do. I know he dedicates his life to the thing he loves. The amount of cycling he does in day to day life does not seem healthy to me, and if I was doing that much it would be a form of escapism - but as I know nothing about Steve I will assume that he does it simply because he loves it. And why not?


----------



## vernon (5 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> The amount of cycling he does in day to day life does not seem healthy and seems more like escapism.



It seems to me that he's found his perfect work/life balance.


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2015)

If Steve is happier riding a bike than doing anything else in life, then I would say he is very successful.

I would like blaze to explain more in detail where he thinks he has been unsuccessful. Or what they consider a successful life. For me life is about being happy, contented, safe and healthy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2015)

If Tommy Goodwin actually did what's claimed, it's quite remarkable. However, the more I look into it, the less I find it to be believable. There really is no corroboration of the story. He said he did it, so he did it. 205 miles a day, for a year? Okay if he says so


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> If Tommy Goodwin actually did what's claimed, it's quite remarkable. However, the more I look into it, the less I find it to be believable. There really is no corroboration of the story. He said he did it, so he did it. 205 miles a day, for a year? Okay if he says so



He did have a sealed mileometer and had to get signed cards throughout each day, he also had support crew and spectators.


----------



## vernon (5 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> Fair play to Steve, I think his main strength lies in his mental ability to deal with long miles. I know he's single, has no children and has a mundane warehouse job. Possibly his success on a bike comes from his lack of success elsewhere in life. He has nothing to lose by cycling all day, after all what else would he be doing. The amount of cycling he does in day to day life does not seem healthy and seems more like escapism.



This paragraph says more about you than it does about Steve.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> He did have a sealed mileometer and had to get signed cards throughout each day, he also had support crew and spectators.



I've spoken to medical professionals about this whole thing, I didn't mention specifics, just put it out as a theoretical situation. Much coffee was spat, many eyebrows were raised, I got the feeling that (even though they thought I was talking about modern day equipment / support), in their professional opinions, there was no way on this green earth, a human body could take that sort of punishment. Maybe to average 205 miles a day for a week, possibly for a month (although that could cause some pretty serious problems), but a year, they really couldn't see it. But as I said, if he did it, then that is pretty astonishing.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jan 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've spoken to medical professionals about this whole thing, I didn't mention specifics, just put it out as a theoretical situation. Much coffee was spat, many eyebrows were raised.



That'll be because he wasn't wearing a lid. These people are obsessed, I tell you!


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've spoken to medical professionals about this whole thing, I didn't mention specifics, just put it out as a theoretical situation. Much coffee was spat, many eyebrows were raised, I got the feeling that (even though they thought I was talking about modern day equipment / support), in their professional opinions, there was no way on this green earth, a human body could take that sort of punishment. Maybe to average 205 miles a day for a week, possibly for a month (although that could cause some pretty serious problems), but a year, they really couldn't see it. But as I said, if he did it, then that is pretty astonishing.



Hmm! Do you remember that post the other day about a doctor telling a prime minister not to ride.


----------



## DanZac (5 Jan 2015)

Must we constantly knock this guy? Wether tommy did it or not is really irrelevent in my eyes. The fact that steve is attempting sonething that to any nomal person appears to be imposible means we should be giving him every encouragement and not picking holes in his every movement.
I can see that this challenge may not be for everyone, each to their own and all that, but i for one fully admire the guy for getting out there and trying.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jan 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've spoken to medical professionals about this whole thing, I didn't mention specifics, just put it out as a theoretical situation. Much coffee was spat, many eyebrows were raised, I got the feeling that (even though they thought I was talking about modern day equipment / support), in their professional opinions, there was no way on this green earth, a human body could take that sort of punishment. Maybe to average 205 miles a day for a week, possibly for a month (although that could cause some pretty serious problems), but a year, they really couldn't see it. But as I said, if he did it, then that is pretty astonishing.



That medical opinion is equally applicable to Steve.

It's one of the reasons why I am slightly uneasy about what he is doing.

I saw some of the LEL lot when they arrived at the Barnard Castle control.

A few were in a worrying - if hopefully only temporary - condition.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Jan 2015)

User said:


> I would prefer it if blazed didn't bother to explain any further.



I would prefer it if some members on here would refrain from ganging up on a poster with whom they don't agree.


----------



## KneesUp (5 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> A very mean-spirited and small-minded comment, indeed. And I hope Steve doesn't get to read it. Maybe @blazed could reconsider.



I expect Steve is too busy "unsucessfully" doing something he loves to spend time reading about people thinking about doing things.


----------



## summerdays (5 Jan 2015)

I'm impressed, as he is doing far more than I could do even his day mileage would be more than I've ever done in a week! Who knows what non-cyclists think when they believe that 5 miles is a major expedition on a bike. 

As for those who say he shouldn't waste his time like that, how is it any worse than many of the ways that the rest if us waste our time? At least his way doesn't seem to be having a negative effect on others (if you ignore how feeble he is making the rest of us look).


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2015)

I hope Steve manages this without hurting himself. Good luck to him. There aren't enough pioneering spirits left in the world.


----------



## Arrowfoot (5 Jan 2015)

vernon said:


> This paragraph says more about you than it does about Steve.



Its an observation and opinion expressed and it will be good that you learn to debate on the issues rather than make comments that do not add any value to the debate.

The Guiness Book of records took a position sometime ago that they will be not be involved and they termed it "dangerous". I thought the term sounded odd as there were far more dangerous things that people did for which records are continued to be tracked by the organisation.


----------



## Arrowfoot (5 Jan 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I hope Steve manages this without hurting himself. Good luck to him. There aren't enough pioneering spirits left in the world.



Pioneering is not the right term. Yesterday I saw a programme about one of our finest following the Nile from the source to the end. They got robbed, a journalist who had a whole lot achievement following similar stories just as dangerous died along the way. Thats pioneering. Its about opening new ground.


----------



## MacB (5 Jan 2015)

Maybe we need a separate thread to discuss how lives should be lived and whether, if they are harming no-one else, it is reasonable to proclaim a persons happiness/success based on criteria that they clearly don't share.

I genuinely don't know if this is physically possible or if the original record really happened, but people do all sorts of amaing physical feats all the time....I hope he does it and stays in good health


----------



## MacB (5 Jan 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Pioneering is not the right term. Yesterday I saw a programme about one of our finest following the Nile from the source to the end. They got robbed, a journalist who had a whole lot achievement following similar stories just as dangerous died along the way. Thats pioneering. Its about opening new ground.



That's fine, if you don't rate it and aren't interested then don't follow the thread or website


----------



## Arrowfoot (5 Jan 2015)

MacB said:


> That's fine, if you don't rate it and aren't interested then don't follow the thread or website



I am putting my view on the correct use of the term "pioneering". Believe me I am interested and intrigued not of him alone but the people and their varying views. Its how we progress as a society. I have often found myself in the wrong and would try to acknowledge that albeit tripping over one's ego is hard.


----------



## Crankarm (5 Jan 2015)

If this guy wants to spend every day for a year cycling a huge distance then let him. Each to their own. It's not my idea of fun. If he wants to engage people to help him then perhaps a slightly softer tone in explaining why he is doing it and what he expects of those willing to help might be more beneficial to him. I would have thought you would want to gain peoples' support, not switch people off to what you are planning by being brusque and curt. I would have thought the planning is just as important as the riding to help him achieve what he wants to do which would mean getting as many people on board as possible. Good support can be very motivational. Just imagine doing it solo with very little support. You would need superhuman levels of commitment not to abandon. Just sayin'.


----------



## Plax (5 Jan 2015)

User13710 said:


> You do realise that 'medical professionals' have held all sorts of odd beliefs over the years, such as that if a woman ran a marathon she would become infertile and suffer serious health damage?


 
Well, I can't see how riding a bike for an average of 205 miles everyday is going to do much to help this guys fertility. His poor testicles are gonna get a chafing. Hope he has lots of sudocrem or whatever it is you chaps use 

On a serious note, tremendous kudos for such an undertaking and I wish him the best.


----------



## turbopercy (5 Jan 2015)

Apologies if this is a repost but am i right in saying he is after 205 miles a day for 365 days
205 x 365 = 74,825
Tommy goodwin 75,065
Someone please correct me if i am wrong but would he not be 240 miles short or have i missed something??


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Jan 2015)

turbopercy said:


> Apologies if this is a repost but am i right in saying he is after 205 miles a day for 365 days
> 205 x 365 = 74,825
> Tommy goodwin 75,065
> Someone please correct me if i am wrong but would he not be 240 miles short or have i missed something??


It's 205 miles and a bit. Or as it says on the website "He has cycle more than 75,065 miles in 365 days. That is an average of over 205 miles a day, _every day_, for a year."

So, yes, you're right, if the decimal places are ignored. (There's a nifty graphic which illustrates exactly how far Steve has to ride in terms of Lands End to John O Groats, here).


----------



## User10119 (5 Jan 2015)

Crankarm said:


> If he wants to engage people to help him then perhaps a slightly softer tone in explaining why he is doing it and what he expects of those willing to help might be more beneficial to him. I would have thought you would want to gain peoples' support, not switch people off to what you are planning by being brusque and curt.



Take a look at his calendar, which shows some of the people who have already agreed and been timetabled to host him, and the list of donors, including those who have set up regular standing orders to help fund his efforts throughout the year. Steve isn't doing badly at all on the getting support front, if you ask me.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2015)

turbopercy said:


> Apologies if this is a repost but am i right in saying he is after 205 miles a day for 365 days
> 205 x 365 = 74,825
> Tommy goodwin 75,065
> Someone please correct me if i am wrong but would he not be 240 miles short or have i missed something??




During the warmer months Steve will be upping his mileage a lot above the 204 miles mark a day, just as Tommy did.
He is already ahead of Tommy's total for the first 5 days.

Here's Steve's schedules.I have highlighted the daily averages (Tommy's record in italics, Steve's underlined) needed per the schedule.

*82835 mile schedule*
*Month* *hours* *req av speed* *curr rec* *diff* *ave dist* *total* *accu
January* 12/13/14 14.2 13 12.1 _ *153*_ 17 *170* 5270 5270
*February* 12/13/14 15 13.8 12.9 *157* 23 *180* 5040 10310
*March* 13/14/15 15.4 14.3 13.3 *178* 22 *200* 6200 16510
*April* 14/15/16 15.7 14.7 13.75 *189* 30 *220* 6600 23110
*May* 15/16/17 16 15 14.1 *211* 29 *240* 7440 30550
*June* 16/17/18 16.5 15.6 14.7 *255* 10 *265* 7950 38500
*July* 16/17/18 17.8 16.8 15.8 *276* 9 *285* 8835 47335
*August* 15/16/17 17.3 16.25 15.3 *237* 23 *260* 8060 55395
*September* 14/15/16 17.2 16 15 *222* 18 *240* 7200 62595
*October* 13.5/14.5/15.5 17 15.9 14.8 *207* 23 *230* 7130 69725
*November* 13/14/15 16.9 15.7 14.7 _ *200* _20 *220* 6600 76325
*December* 12.5/13.5/14.5 16.8 15.5 14.5 *174* 36 *210* 6510 82835

*87129 mile schedule*
*Month* *hours* *req av speed* *curr rec* *diff* *ave dist* *total* *accu
January* 12/13/14 15.2 14 13 * 153* 29 *182* 5642 5642
*February* 12/13/14 15.7 14.5 13.5 *157* 31.5 *188.5* 5264 10906
*March* 13/14/15 16.4 15.3 14.2 *178* 35 *213* 6603 17509
*April* 14/15/16 16.9 15.8 14.8 *189 *47 *236* 7080 24589
*May* 15/16/17 17.3 16.3 15.3 _ *211*_ 49* 260* 8060 32649
*June* 16/17/18 17.8 16.8 15.8 *255* 29 *284* 8520 41169
*July* 16/17/18 18.3 17.3 16.3 *276* 17 *293* 9083 50252
*August* 15/16/17 18.1 17 16 *237* 35 *272* 8432 58684
*September* 14/15/16 17.9 16.8 15.7 *222* 29 *251* 7530 66214
*October* 13.5/14.5/15.5 17.7 16.5 15.4 *207* 32 *239* 7409 73623
*November* 13/14/15 17.5 16.3 15.1 _*200* _27 *227* 6810 80433
*December* 12.5/13.5/14.5 17.3 16 14.9 *174* 42 *216* 6696 87129


----------



## Scoosh (5 Jan 2015)

turbopercy said:


> Apologies if this is a repost but am i right in saying he is after 205 miles a day for 365 days
> 205 x 365 = 74,825
> Tommy goodwin 75,065
> Someone please correct me if i am wrong but would he not be 240 miles short or have i missed something??


His plan is to do less miles in the darker winter months and a few catch up/extras in the lighter days/ summer days.

Just like most of us, I suppose. 

Does this make him and us normal  or are we all a bit bonkers ? 




EDIT: Beaten to it by @ianrauk ... again.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Jan 2015)

285 miles a day in August?


----------



## MacB (5 Jan 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> 285 miles a day in August?



I know, that's a big total for a week in my book, the mind boggles


----------



## Ian H (5 Jan 2015)

Is it possible to correct the name in the title? It should be Godwin.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Jan 2015)




----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> 285 miles a day in August?





MacB said:


> that's a big total for a week month in my book


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jan 2015)

Yup, that's what proves he loves to ride.

(I assume one of his nice donors paid this for him)


----------



## Crankarm (5 Jan 2015)

This guy is a few spokes short of a full wheel.


----------



## theclaud (6 Jan 2015)

Crankarm said:


> This guy is a few spokes short of a full wheel.


Nothing to do with envy of a cyclist of extraordinary ability, then?


----------



## Saluki (6 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3460208, member: 9609"]aye, he's clearly mad, but I like his kind of madness, and will be following his progress.

Clearly he is doing this as a calendar year which probably makes the most sense, but, if you were going to try some similar 365 day challenge, what time of year would you start and finish at ? heading into the dark days and wet roads next november is going to be really tough. I think I would have set off first day autumn and got the bad stuff over with first[/QUOTE]
Apparently the rules are that you start on the 1st Jan and finish on the 31st December.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 76134
> 
> 
> Yup, that's what proves he loves to ride.
> ...



I had a look a the donors' list on the website, one or two names I recognise from volunteering at London Edinburgh London, and one or two I recognise from here.

Looks like there's about 80 who are making a monthly standing order, so he might have £1,000 or so coming in regularly.

The sponsorship pages looks a bit beefier as well, although one doesn't know the extent of the support.

I'm keeping my powder dry for the moment, but might throw in a few shillings if he hits the financial buffers later in the year.


----------



## jay clock (6 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> Apparently the rules are that you start on the 1st Jan and finish on the 31st December.


no, you can do any 365 day period https://ultracycling.com/sections/records/max-mileage.php


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jan 2015)

theclaud said:


> Nothing to do with envy of a cyclist of extraordinary ability, then?



Nope.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jan 2015)

If he just rode round and round the village where he lives he wouldn't need all the support structure- he could set off every day after an early breakfast, nip home for lunch and tea and sleep in his own bed, stop at the shops for milk and back to his shed when he gets a puncture.... plan without fault.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3460208, member: 9609"]aye, he's clearly mad, but I like his kind of madness, and will be following his progress.

Clearly he is doing this as a calendar year which probably makes the most sense...[/QUOTE]
2016 being a Leap Year would've given him a day off... missed a trick there.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jan 2015)

You should remind him that cycling isn't boring at 3.17pm on the 27th October ... I'm sure he'll agree.


----------



## Brandane (6 Jan 2015)

User said:


> That sounds awfully boring.


As does cycling 200+ miles every day for a year, no matter where. All for some obscure record that will mean nothing outside cycling circles. 
Good luck to him, but it's my idea of torture.


----------



## Brandane (6 Jan 2015)

User said:


> There is good reason why the record has stood so long. This bit I just don't understand though is the mentality of the naysayers.


As someone else upthread said, it's just as well we are all different or we would all be out attempting this record. I just don't see the point in this, so won't be joining in with the hero worshipping. I do however wish him good luck as it is a monumental challenge. Just a slightly pointless one!


----------



## User6179 (6 Jan 2015)

Brandane said:


> As someone else upthread said, it's just as well we are all different or we would all be out attempting this record. I just don't see the point in this, so won't be joining in with the hero worshipping. I do however wish him good luck as it is a monumental challenge. Just a slightly pointless one!



Don't you think that cycling that distance would be up there or even surpass say climbing Mount Everest , reaching the north pole , any other cycling record out there .

For the record I don't think he will do it but if he did it would be some record ,I fear fatigue will get him at some point and under doctors orders he will stop .


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jan 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jan 2015)

this keeps springing to mind


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEEVNX7dSCU


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2015)

Brandane said:


> As someone else upthread said, it's just as well we are all different or we would all be out attempting this record. I just don't see the point in this, so won't be joining in with the hero worshipping. I do however wish him good luck as it is a monumental challenge. Just a slightly pointless one!




Steve is a friend to a lot of people here and many of us have cycled with him at one time or another and are helping to support his challenge. If that's hero worship.. then so be it.


----------



## Col5632 (6 Jan 2015)

I think he's mental, I can see him doing it though


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jan 2015)

I hope the only thing that exceeds his determination to get the record is his determination to preserve his long term health.

If that's true, all will be well and I will salute him whatever the outcome.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2015)

Crankarm said:


> This guy is a few spokes short of a full wheel.


On the contrary, he's one of the sanest, pleasant and together people I've ever met.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> On the contrary, he's one of the sanest, pleasant and together people I've ever met.



And that is high praise coming from sensible, grounded, sorted, interesting, amiable, humorous and all round good egg FF .


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2015)

Crankarm said:


> And that is high praise coming from sensible, grounded, sorted, interesting, amiable, humorous and all round good egg FF .


Ahhhh damned with faint praise


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Jan 2015)

Eddy said:


> Don't you think that cycling that distance would be up there or even surpass say climbing Mount Everest , reaching the north pole , any other cycling record out there .
> 
> For the record I don't think he will do it but if he did it would be some record ,I fear fatigue will get him at some point and under doctors orders he will stop .


Given his approach to dentistry (a screwdriver was involved) I don't think doctors' orders will have much effect.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ahhhh damned with faint praise



Take it Fabbers, the rest of us think you're a nobber.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Take it Fabbers, the rest of us think you're a nobber.


Blimey .... more praise!


----------



## Turbo Rider (6 Jan 2015)

Good luck to him. Seem's like someone trying to fulfil a dream. Hope he succeeds. Much better idea than throwing dolphins over Everest from a canoe in the Amazon, or whatever else it was which was suggested and it may seem pointless to some, even unhealthy, but life is pretty pointless if you really think about it, so if you can do what you want to do, no matter what anyone says, then you are the king of the world. The man should be held up as an example to all.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jan 2015)

He's mad, he's mad! He's madder than mad Jack McMad winner of last year's Mr Mad Man Competition.


----------



## Saluki (6 Jan 2015)

jay clock said:


> no, you can do any 365 day period https://ultracycling.com/sections/records/max-mileage.php


Not seen that. The bit I read definitely said that it was 1st Jan to 31st December but I can't find it now. The problem with going from link to link to link.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jan 2015)

T4tomo said:


> it woudl be better if that site displayed distances travelled per day and rolling avergae per day (given hey didnt all strat at same tiime. a minute by minute guide to rolling speed is a tad pointless in a 365 day race / audax



It certainly would.

To be fair to the support team, I think it's a work in progress.

Would have been nice to have it all neat and tidy from day one, but that's unrealistic with volunteers and bare bones funding.


----------



## Origamist (6 Jan 2015)

Crankarm said:


> He's mad, he's mad! He's madder than mad Jack McMad winner of last year's Mr Mad Man Competition.



*“It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly... and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.”*

*TR*


----------



## velovoice (6 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The two Americans haven't started their challenges yet. It looks like they are just testing their equipment.


Each rider had to specify their start date - recorded on each rider's Tracker profile. Steve's says 1/1, Kurt's 1/10 and William's 1/4. Given that Steve and Kurt had publicised their starts as the 1st and 10th January respectively, it seems reasonable to infer from the Tracker profile info that William had stated he was starting on the 4th. I am not entirely sure that he has in fact started. If he has, then his equipment is severely malfunctioning! (which is a real worry I had for Steve - fingers crossed so far so good).


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> *“It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly... and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.”*
> 
> *TR*



Source?


----------



## Origamist (6 Jan 2015)

Crankarm said:


> Source?



I gave you a clue with his initials. He was the 26th President of the US. No using Google or Bing, Crankers.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> I gave you a clue with his initials. He was the 26th President of the USA. No using Google or Bing, Crankers.



Bing?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2015)

Crankarm said:


> Bing?


Bong ....


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jan 2015)

No FF, Crosby.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2015)

Origamist said:


> I gave you a clue with his initials. He was the 26th President of the US. No using Google or Bing, Crankers.



Was it The Rock?


----------



## Booyaa (6 Jan 2015)




----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> No FF, Crosby.


Stills?


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jan 2015)

Booyaa said:


>


he's not really as lovable as that.





Edit: boy this picture makes me sad


----------



## Turbo Rider (6 Jan 2015)

Turbo Rider...course I can't remember saying it...soooo...I'll plump for Theo Rose....because I can't spell his name without a search engine...


----------



## srw (6 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well he's just passed the 1000 miles mark today.


In 2013/2014 we took 13 months to ride 2000 miles. I think we got up to 1000 after about 5 months. 1000 miles inside 6 days - in January - is some going. Let's hope that we don't get a snowy March.


----------



## srw (6 Jan 2015)

Brandane said:


> As does cycling 200+ miles every day for a year, no matter where. All for some obscure record that will mean nothing outside cycling circles.



Indeed. Which is why Channel 4 news, BBC news and CNN have all interviewed him.


----------



## srw (6 Jan 2015)

User said:


> You use a lunar calendar?


No - we just didn't think we'd manage 2000 miles in 12 months. And we were right.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jan 2015)

Good luck to the guy & I hope he does it. He's like many of us on here, wanting to increase on last years mileage  Having never met the guy, just read about him online I honestly believe he's a nutter, but in a nice way


----------



## ChrisV (6 Jan 2015)

srw said:


> No - we just didn't think we'd manage 2000 miles in 12 months. And we were right.



Is that the royal we?


----------



## velovoice (6 Jan 2015)

CC2014 said:


> Is that the royal we?


I think that'll be the Tandem We.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jan 2015)

Bing sings but Walt Disney.


----------



## Ian H (6 Jan 2015)

Crankarm said:


> This guy is a few spokes short of a full wheel.


You can read his brief biography here.  What he doesn't tell you is how he has over several years put a huge amount back by coaching aspiring long-distance cyclists, running an annual 600 for beginners and patiently shepherding many folk through what they thought was impossible. 

Having ridden many miles with him I can attest that he is an intelligent and amusing companion.


----------



## vernon (6 Jan 2015)

Crankarm said:


> Source?



HP?


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2015)

Anyone else fed up with posts discussing whether it's worth doing, is he bonkers, ad nauseam?

He's doing it anyway - no-one is forcing you to care, to follow, to approve - if it doesn't dingle your dangle, then it's easy enough to ignore.
It would be nice if this thread could just be about his progress and news updates.
Those of you who don't appreciate his efforts and motives could maybe start a new thread about it.
I'll even give you the thread title for nowt ...
*Things that Some People Do Which I Don't Like and Intend to Bang on About Until Hell Freezes Over*.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Anyone else fed up with posts discussing whether it's worth doing, is he bonkers, ad nauseam?
> 
> He's doing it anyway - no-one is forcing you to care, to follow, to approve - if it doesn't dingle your dangle, then it's easy enough to ignore.
> It would be nice if this thread could just be about his progress and news updates.
> ...


Well said, and about time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2015)

vernon said:


> HP?


Ketchup?


----------



## vernon (6 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ketchup?



I can only ever aspire to ketchup with Steve.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2015)

vernon said:


> I can only ever aspire to ketchup with Steve.


No Tartare with his Fish and Chips?


----------



## KneesUp (6 Jan 2015)

He seems to relish the challenge.


----------



## Brandane (6 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Anyone else fed up with posts discussing whether it's worth doing, is he bonkers, ad nauseam?
> 
> He's doing it anyway - no-one is forcing you to care, to follow, to approve - if it doesn't dingle your dangle, then it's easy enough to ignore.
> It would be nice if this thread could just be about his progress and news updates.
> ...


Terribly sorry; I was under the impression that this was a discussion forum, and as such people with differing views on this record attempt would be allowed to express their opinion without being ridiculed.

There is nothing in the thread title to suggest that it is solely for the purpose of posting about his progress and news updates, or that only positive posts are welcome. In fact the OP seems to invite debate. As with other subjects on this forum, not everyone shares the same views. I always thought that was a good thing?

Those of you who only want to read about updates could maybe start a new thread about it. I'll even give you the thread title for nowt....
*Tommy Godwin Challenge. News and Updates Only.*


----------



## PpPete (6 Jan 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Good luck to the guy & I hope he does it. He's like many of us on here, wanting to increase on last years mileage  Having never met the guy, just read about him online I honestly believe he's a nutter, but in a nice way



I've not ridden with him much but sat in cafe controls with him now and again. Nutter but in a nice way? Yep, that pretty much sums him up.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Jan 2015)

PpPete said:


> I've not ridden with him much but sat in cafe controls with him now and again. *Nutter but in a nice way*? Yep, that pretty much sums him up.



Eccentric.


----------



## Arrowfoot (7 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> Apparently the rules are that you start on the 1st Jan and finish on the 31st December.



I understand thats not the case. There is s


Brandane said:


> Terribly sorry; I was under the impression that this was a discussion forum, and as such people with differing views on this record attempt would be allowed to express their opinion without being ridiculed.
> 
> Those of you who only want to read about updates could maybe start a new thread about it. I'll even give you the thread title for nowt....
> *Tommy Godwin Challenge. News and Updates Only.*



i realised that it was more an adulation rather than a discussion thread. So I created a separate thread to discuss the way the host volunteers were approached. That was closed. I would have thought a merge would be more appropriate if the desire is to contain it within one thread.


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2015)

Brandane said:


> and as such people with differing views on this record attempt would be allowed to express their opinion



You are and you have. It's the constant repetition that becomes tiresome. You (and several others) have made your position quite clear.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jan 2015)

Re the record attempt, I haven't read all of this thread so I don't know if this has been discussed, but didn't Godwin start every ride from home? Surely being back in your own surroundings every night would make the record much more achievable.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Exactly and not
> 
> 
> Which is progress I suppose.



Nope he's definitely mad, madder than mad Jack McMad.

Eccentric was for "*a nutter but in a nice way*" as suggested by @PpPete


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Jan 2015)

I phoned a colleague to tell him about this. He does a bit of cycling, club time trails, the odd sportive, that sort of stuff. I had him guess how many miles a day Steve was aiming to do.

Him: "Hmm. You say the record was set in 1939?. Well they were all barmy back then. Seventy five miles a day?"
Me: "No. Two hundred and five"
Him: "fark off"


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> being back in your own surroundings every night would make the record much more achievable.


Not really, at home he has to do all the work of bike fettling, cooking, feeding, washing clothes, etc. when hosted he has that done for him, hence the chat about his "demanding" tone when asking for hosts. 

Look, this is impossible. Cycling 75,000 miles in a year is madness. He has given up his job to have a go at a world record. It is going to be tough, and often he will think the world is against this entire thing. Just one small event can end all his hopes and leave him jobless and penniless. Of course this is madness. But Brits seem to have a trait of being very good at simply not giving up. What he is attempting cannot be done. Which is precisely why he's doing it. 
Because if it was possible, someone would have done it long ago.


----------



## Brandane (7 Jan 2015)

User3094 said:


> Reads like Maria Careys rider!



If it was 16 hours per day, every day for a year, holed up in the warmth with Mariah Carey; then I could see the point.......


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jan 2015)

Brandane said:


> If it was 16 hours per day, every day for a year, holed up in the warmth with Mariah Carey; then I could see the point.......



I suspect I'd even get bored of that eventually. Not as quickly as riding 205 miles a day though


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jan 2015)

I honestly have trouble believing the 1st record even happened....

you miss a day through illness and you add (205 / however many days are left in the year) miles to your required daily average.

The support team you would need is insane, 2 guys in the club did the everest challenge this year and the whole family and the most of the club members were there to support them over the 18 odd hours.


----------



## Ian H (7 Jan 2015)

The support team is managing fine so far, thanks.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jan 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I honestly have trouble believing the 1st record even happened....
> 
> you miss a day through illness and you add (205 / however many days are left in the year) miles to your required daily average.
> 
> *The support team you would need is insane, 2 guys in the club did the everest challenge this year and the whole family and the most of the club members were there to support them over the 18 odd hours.*



I imagine your club members and the 2 riders families were out to offer encouragement etc because they wanted to rather than because those riding actually needed so much support  

Riding up and down a hill all day should require pretty much zero support, stash some bottles/food at the top and/or bottom and job is done!


----------



## Ian H (7 Jan 2015)

A bit more than that. There are at least ten of us in the main team, plus people offering accommodation and support.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jan 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> I imagine your club members and the 2 riders families were out to offer encouragement etc because they wanted to rather than because those riding actually needed so much support
> 
> Riding up and down a hill all day should require pretty much zero support, stash some bottles/food at the top and/or bottom and job is done!



Indeed. A guy did it at Mam Nick in Edale on his own I think. Stashed a load of food and drink at the bottom and then rode up it all day


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jan 2015)

User said:


> 205/364 miles or 991 yards per day. Trivial for one day off. A couple of weeks would be harder but not a day.



Only if you miss the 1st day of the year, as the year draws on the risk of missing a day grows unless you have miles in the bank.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jan 2015)

Is he allowed to ride with others? Or does he have to TT the whole thing?


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jan 2015)

The rules are here (it was posted in the thread at some point):

http://ultracycling.com/sections/records/max-mileage.php


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jan 2015)

Thanks Rob, didn't want to have to trawl the whole 20 pages


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jan 2015)

No prohibition on drafting hey... fire up the moped....


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jan 2015)

User said:


> He won't be doing that.


He'd overtake the poor puny wee thing …


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jan 2015)

The problem with drafting is that Steve is riding to a heart-rate in an effort not to over exert himself. This means that he varies in speed quite markedly depending on the terrain, and differently to how most riders ride. He will be drafting others at some points, but it won't be the easist job to do.

Drafting will probably work better for Tarzan who starts on Saturday, as he's going for higher speed shorter days.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jan 2015)

mcshroom said:


> *The problem with drafting is that Steve is riding to a heart-rate in an effort not to over exert himself. This means that he varies in speed quite markedly depending on the terrain, and differently to how most riders ride.* He will be drafting others at some points, but it won't be the easist job to do.
> 
> Drafting will probably work better for Tarzan who starts on Saturday, as he's going for higher speed shorter days.



Whoever is giving him a tow will simply have to ride to his schedule/intensity, therefore the 'problem' you point out is not a problem!


----------



## screenman (7 Jan 2015)

I have done loads of ride with blokes sticking to a HR level, up a bit or knock it back seems to work fine.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jan 2015)

User said:


> That would require pacers thoroughly in tune with him. No easy matter.



Based on experience (GP Des Gentlemen Time Trials), I disagree, it is extremely easy.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jan 2015)

If being able to listen to and respond appropriately to instructions such as "ease up" or "push on" makes me a cycling god, then I am guilty as charged!


----------



## screenman (7 Jan 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> If being able to listen to and respond appropriately to instructions such as "ease up" or "push on" makes me a cycling god, then I am guilty as charged!



Me too.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jan 2015)

It's been discussed, but a quote from one of his support team: 



> Steve is "twitchy" about having a pacer -in his view it is a skilled job, as he likes to keep his output constant , meaning for example he is slower uphill but faster down than many would anticipate.



The discussion is over on the other place - https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86991.0


----------



## Saluki (7 Jan 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I honestly have trouble believing the 1st record even happened....


I don't. It's beyond checking now anyway.

In 1939 it was a different world, cheating just wasn't cricket. People were a lot more honest in those day. Scrupulously so if you believe my dad.
Tommy Godwin's cards were checked by a lot of different people too, not just the same few bods. His milometer was a sealed unit. I think that it's an honest record and as accurate as could be made with 1939 tech.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> I don't. It's beyond checking now anyway.
> 
> In 1939 it was a different world, cheating just wasn't cricket. People were a lot more honest in those day. Scrupulously so if you believe my dad.


I don't believe Tommy cheated, but I also don't believe that 1939 was a blessed time, where people were more honest than today; you do know what was happening in Germany right then?

(ok, so I have tangentially referred to the Nazis here. Does this mean Godwin's law applies? And if it does apply, is it dangerous in a thread about Tommy Godwin? Is this a paradox that might swallow the internet?)


----------



## Saluki (7 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I don't believe Tommy cheated, but I also don't believe that 1939 was a blessed time, where people were more honest than today; you do know what was happening in Germany right then?
> 
> (ok, so I have tangentially referred to the Nazis here. Does this mean Godwin's law applies? And if it does apply, is it dangerous in a thread about Tommy Godwin? Is this a paradox that might swallow the internet?)


Yes, I remember something or other was going on in Germany at the time, from my degree course but I'm not quite sure what Hitler has to do with long distance cycling.
Godwinian paradoxes aside I don't think that sports people were quite the cheaters that some of them are nowadays (Armstrong, I'm looking at you).


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> Yes, I remember something or other was going on in Germany at the time, from my degree course but I'm not quite sure what Hitler has to do with long distance cycling.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> Yes, I remember something or other was going on in Germany at the time, from my degree course but I'm not quite sure what Hitler has to do with long distance cycling.
> Godwinian paradoxes aside I don't think that sports people were quite the cheaters that some of them are nowadays (Armstrong, I'm looking at you).


I assumed from context that you (or your father) was speaking about people generally in 1939, not just cyclists. But a quick google finds that people were cheating at cycling in 1936. German again, so perhaps that's the difference.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Bollocks, I have been waiting for an opportunity for that one and missed it.


LOL

Mine was genuinely organic. The comment came first, then the Law.


----------



## Saluki (7 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I assumed from context that you (or your father) was speaking about people generally in 1939, not just cyclists. But a quick google finds that people were cheating at cycling in 1936. German again, so perhaps that's the difference.


Dad said that people were generally more honest in '39 than now. Then again, he was born in 1926 (he was quite an 'old' dad) and saw the late 30's as a good time to be growing up in. Finding bits of ammo in the streets and whatnot was fun, he said. Rose tinted specs syndrome? He was a keen leisure cyclist all his life and thought that Tommy Godwin, Walter Greaves, Bernard Bennett, Billie Dovey etc were legends even if one of them was a woman. He would never entertain the thought that such people would deliberately falsify their timings and mileages.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Jan 2015)

Well good luck to him, as in the next 48-72hours it's going to be as windy as f**k and I for one wouldn't of thought being on a bike in such strong winds is a particularly smart move. But hey this guy is madder than mad Jack McMad.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Jan 2015)

mcshroom said:


>



That's a helluva lead out train.


----------



## albion (8 Jan 2015)

An interesting read.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Godwin_(cyclist_born_1912)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Webb
One can judge that with no commercial sponsorship it was easier to call Ken a cheat, whilst in fact Tommy(or maybe his team) had by far the better reason to cheat.

That 14kg bike also puts things well into perspective when today 14kg bikes often get labelled as BSOs.


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> If Steve is happier riding a bike than doing anything else in life, then I would say he is very successful.
> 
> I would like blaze to explain more in detail where he thinks he has been unsuccessful. Or what they consider a successful life. For me life is about being happy, contented, safe and healthy.



http://blog.brooksengland.com/wps/ride-eat-sleep-repeat-x-365/

Take a look at the state of the guys flat. It's just looks like an unhealthy obsession of someone who probably needed to find more balance and jot focus his entire life on Audax. 

But I anyway I won't post anymore about it. I get that it's ok to criticize a man who crashes his bike and is seriously injured (Bono) on Cyclechat but not ok to criticize Abraham in anyway even though he's put himself in the public eye.


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> http://blog.brooksengland.com/wps/ride-eat-sleep-repeat-x-365/
> 
> Take a look at the state of the guys flat. It's just looks like an unhealthy obsession of someone who probably needed to find more balance and jot focus his entire life on Audax.
> 
> But I anyway I won't post anymore about it. I get that it's ok to criticize a man who crashes his bike and is seriously injured (Bono) on Cyclechat but not ok to criticize Abraham in anyway even though he's put himself in the public eye.



I did not say it was my style, like you I prefer more balance, but maybe we are wrong. I just do not think that we all fit into the same size box in life, there are after all plenty of miserable people who conform to whatever normality is.

You may have seen the picture of my workshop on the sheds topic, showing that I might be slightly tidier.


----------



## Arrowfoot (8 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> I did not say it was my style, like you I prefer more balance, but maybe we are wrong. I just do not think that we all fit into the same size box in life, there are after all plenty of miserable people who conform to whatever normality is.
> 
> You may have seen the picture of my workshop on the sheds topic, showing that I might be slightly tidier.



One could eat off the floor in your workshop!


----------



## MartinQ (8 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> http://blog.brooksengland.com/wps/ride-eat-sleep-repeat-x-365/




At least our place will look clean in comparison when he comes  (its normally a tip). It must take a huge effort / dedication to do this so .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2015)

He's going to have a cracking Eddington number at the end of it.


----------



## Ian H (8 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> http://blog.brooksengland.com/wps/ride-eat-sleep-repeat-x-365/
> 
> Take a look at the state of the guys flat. It's just looks like an unhealthy obsession of someone who probably needed to find more balance and jot focus his entire life on Audax.



Well...I can think of several single men whose homes are less than models of tidiness, and not all are even cyclists.
As for 'unhealthy obsession', I don't think any of his friends would recognise that. He's a genuinely nice bloke, witty and entertaining.
Oh, and not audax, just cycling in all its forms.


----------



## MacB (8 Jan 2015)

Ian H said:


> Well...I can think of several single men whose homes are less than models of tidiness, and not all are even cyclists.
> As for 'unhealthy obsession', I don't think any of his friends would recognise that. He's a genuinely nice bloke, witty and entertaining.
> Oh, and not audax, just cycling in all its forms.



The weird bit for me is that his style of living seems to upset so many people...obviously I don't know his detailed bio and have only met him briefly once. But I haven't been aware of his lifestyle causing problems to others or any attempt on his part to preach/convert others to his style of living.

Taking another perspective, in a few years time we'll all be dead and gone and he may be one of the very few that will be remembered to any degree.


----------



## MacB (8 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Once some people have decided not to approve any aspect, no matter how trivial, is fair game.



I know but trying to hold the mirror up can be fun if ultimately futile


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Jan 2015)

Here's the bottom line. A bloke I vaguely know, who has proffered me a bit of cake at the J31 service station on the M25, who I've ridden with on the (very) odd occasion, is undertaking a feat of phenomenal cycling endurance. And I can be a part of that. It's mind boggling.


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Here's the bottom line. A bloke I vaguely know, who has proffered me a bit of cake at the J31 service station on the M25, who I've ridden with on the (very) odd occasion, is undertaking a feat of phenomenal cycling endurance. And I can be a part of that. It's mind boggling.



That is all well and good Tim, but did this bloke vacuum his dining room before he left home this morning, as that is what really counts.


----------



## albion (8 Jan 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> ...It's mind boggling.


Most of us are closer to the Royle family than him, especially with all that sofa commentry happening here.

I don't think it is a big deal for him. He is accustomed to it so fair play to him to push his passion to supposed limits. Saying that, todays equipment makes it a doddle in comparison to back in the early 20th century when this thing was the rage.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2015)

User said:


> I'll say the same to you as I did to Arrowfoot. Everyone is tired of your trolling. Why don't you shut the feck up and go and spoil another thread?



Chill out. You're not a moderator so don't act like one


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Chill out. You're not a moderator so don't act like one



Quite.

If there is to be a 'fawning posts only' rule in this thread, it can only come from the mods or management.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jan 2015)

Closing in on 1500 miles for the year so far. That's three month's riding for me


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jan 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Quite.
> 
> If there is to be a 'fawning posts only' rule in this thread, it can only come from the mods or management.


Still, you don't tend to get many people in threads about the TdF complaining about the existence of the race, and how stupid anyone would have to be to devote their lives training for and riding it?


----------



## Brandane (8 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Anything that is at all positive is fawning?


Anything that isn't entirely positive is ....


jefmcg said:


> complaining about the existence of the race, and how stupid anyone would have to be to devote their lives training for and riding it?


??


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> http://blog.brooksengland.com/wps/ride-eat-sleep-repeat-x-365/
> 
> Take a look at the state of the guys flat. It's just looks like an unhealthy obsession of someone who probably needed to find more balance and jot focus his entire life on Audax.


----------



## jarlrmai (8 Jan 2015)

So glad i'm a heroin addict.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jan 2015)

Seriously; why doesn't someone start a new thread for "news, updates, and positivity only"?
Maybe it should be over on the appropriate board though, i.e. Road Race/TT. This is the normally lighthearted café, and the OP did appear to invite discussion with this: 


Dave Davenport said:


> Not exactly easy but well doable, but every day for a year?!!!


----------



## dodgy (8 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


>


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Jan 2015)

dodgy said:


>



That is amazing.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> http://blog.brooksengland.com/wps/ride-eat-sleep-repeat-x-365/
> 
> Take a look at the state of the guys flat. It's just looks like an unhealthy obsession of someone who probably needed to find more balance and jot focus his entire life on Audax.


Looks like a single bloke's flat to me. I see quite a few flats lived in by single blokes in the course of my work and lots look like this. If it's not bikes, it's motorbike bits, battle re-enactment bits, computer bits or whatever.
You should have seen the state of Hubster's place when I started going out with him


----------



## Saluki (8 Jan 2015)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Closing in on 1500 miles for the year so far. That's three month's riding for me


That was last year's mileage for me.


----------



## dodgy (8 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> That is amazing.



Not my work, wish it was, thought it appropriate with the way the thread had turned


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> That was last year's mileage for me.


And every mile a smile


----------



## KneesUp (8 Jan 2015)

The threads on yacf are less like the adults trying trying to have a conversation whilst the children try and get attention.


----------



## dr snuggles (8 Jan 2015)

Goodness sake, this thread has everything from the inside of the fellas flat to the Nazi party in the 1930's. I'm thinking a lot of people want to get a bloody grip!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jan 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Here's the bottom line. A bloke I vaguely know, who has proffered me a bit of cake at the J31 service station on the M25, who I've ridden with on the (very) odd occasion, is undertaking a feat of phenomenal cycling endurance. And I can be a part of that. It's mind boggling.


This ^^^^.
Interesting/sad how people make all kinds of assumptions about a person they've never met though.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> This ^^^^.
> Interesting/sad how people make all kinds of assumptions about a person they've never met though.


People are like that though.
Personally, I've never met him but think that what he is undertaking is bloody brilliant.


----------



## blazed (9 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Nothing wrong with discussion at all. The bit I don't understand is the need to carp about stuff like his shonky website and untidy bike room etc etc etc. As for dismissing everything that isn't said carping as fawning, it is just


I am simply making observations about someone who has put themselves in the public eye. There are thousands of examples of similar posts on this forum, however Abraham seems to be protected by the collective man crush powers of cyclechat.

To whoever mentioned the TDF they are completely different. In Abraham we are celebrating a man, who literally has no life.


----------



## blazed (9 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> This ^^^^.
> Interesting/sad how people make all kinds of assumptions about a person they've never met though.


Praise to you, he who[/QUOTE] You have never judged anybody or assumed anything about anybody unless personally getting to know them? I doubt it.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jan 2015)

If he lived in Denmark he would be hating todays ride. It is blowing a gale with horizontal rain today. I am not even looking forward to walking down the garden to the shed.

Power to his elbow though. At least he is having a go at it. Its not something that I would attempt.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jan 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> If he lived in Denmark he would be hating todays ride. It is blowing a gale with horizontal rain today. I am not even looking forward to walking down the garden to the shed.
> 
> Power to his elbow though. At least he is having a go at it. Its not something that I would attempt.



Quite so. Today in UK it's not cycling weather but he'll be out there doing 200 miles or so. In that, I think we should celebrate a particularly fine example of British eccentricity. He's dong it for no monetary gain (in fact a considerable monetary loss) and, outside the keen cycling fraternity, very little publicity. Presumably at the end of the year he'll go back to his life before. Yet he's putting himself through a year of what appears to be torture. So three cheers for him in upholding a British tradition of utter madness.


----------



## screenman (9 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> I am simply making observations about someone who has put themselves in the public eye. There are thousands of examples of similar posts on this forum, however Abraham seems to be protected by the collective man crush powers of cyclechat.
> 
> To whoever mentioned the TDF they are completely different. In Abraham we are celebrating a man, who literally has no life.



What is this life you talk about? is it one of choices, if so I think the guy has made his choice so certainly has a life. Or has he no life because he does not conform to what you see as life.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> http://blog.brooksengland.com/wps/ride-eat-sleep-repeat-x-365/
> 
> Take a look at the state of the guys flat. It's just looks like an unhealthy obsession of someone who probably needed to find more balance and jot focus his entire life on Audax.
> 
> But I anyway I won't post anymore about it. I get that it's ok to criticize a man who crashes his bike and is seriously injured (Bono) on Cyclechat but not ok to criticize Abraham in anyway even though he's put himself in the public eye.



That's probably about the same state as most people's garages. Not many people keep cars in them these days! I can't see anything wrong with using a spare room as a dumping ground like that, especially if you don't have anywhere else safe to keep your bikes.


----------



## swansonj (9 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He's going to have a cracking Eddington number at the end of it.


I hate to think what his Eddington number is already (anyone know?). It must surely be well into the 200s already, and the structure of the metric is that he may only increase it by a relatively small increment .... a small increment representing an unimaginable achievement.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> Praise to you, he who


 You have never judged anybody or assumed anything about anybody unless personally getting to know them? I doubt it.[/QUOTE]
Where did I say I didn't?


----------



## PpPete (9 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> What is this life you talk about? is it one of choices, if so I think the guy has made his choice so certainly has a life. Or has he no life because he does not conform to what you see as life.


This ^^^^^
Or indeed .... isn't human life all about challenging the boundaries of what is possible? 
As the human race has become ever more technologically efficient and pushed back the boundaries of what is possible in sport, Steve has chosen to try and demonstrate that the limits of what humans are capable of have yet to be reached. 
Yes, you have to be a 'special' person to even contemplate this kind of thing - most of us only push the boundaries of what we ourselves are capable of.

Rather than 'no life' I see this attempt of Steve's as being truly life-affirming.


----------



## swansonj (9 Jan 2015)

Can I state the bleeping obvious? The reason so many of us are head over heals enfatuated with this attempt, and possibly therefore slightly less tolerant of petty, carping criticisms than we would usually be, is that it is something that comes out of the same world as we inhabit. Riding a steel bike with a Brooks saddle - riding on our own a and B roads in the same weather as us - having racks, inner tubes and (for some of us) mudguards piled up in our homes or garages - eating lots of cake - these are things we identify with, as opposed to most sporting records or achievements which occupy a different world. I enjoy watching Cav or Wiggo but I never think "that's what I do", but I can think that about Steve - it's what I do, just at an unimaginably different level.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> who literally has no life.


Literally?
I think what the gentleman is doing is amazing but how much it ultimately means to me or anybody else is irrelevant, it means everything to him. As it happens he appears to have plenty of supporters that will be willing him on for the next 12 months.
The physical effort required is astonishing but for me it's the mental toughness that the guy must have, I find it mind boggling. I am in awe of the fact that he is even attempting this and I would love to see him do it.


----------



## theclaud (9 Jan 2015)

swansonj said:


> it is *something that comes out of the same world as we inhabit*. Riding a steel bike *with a Brooks saddle* -



Steady on!


----------



## theclaud (9 Jan 2015)

User said:


> You have just got the frame and it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Origamist (9 Jan 2015)

blazed said:


> I am simply making observations about someone who has put themselves in the public eye. There are thousands of examples of similar posts on this forum, however Abraham seems to be protected by the collective man crush powers of cyclechat.
> 
> To whoever mentioned the TDF they are completely different. *In Abraham we are celebrating a man, who literally has no life*.


 
As opposed to the rich and colourful existence of an internet troll?


----------



## simon.r (9 Jan 2015)

swansonj said:


> Can I state the bleeping obvious? The reason so many of us are head over heals enfatuated with this attempt, and possibly therefore slightly less tolerant of petty, carping criticisms than we would usually be, is that it is something that comes out of the same world as we inhabit. Riding a steel bike with a Brooks saddle - riding on our own a and B roads in the same weather as us - having racks, inner tubes and (for some of us) mudguards piled up in our homes or garages - eating lots of cake - these are things we identify with, as opposed to most sporting records or achievements which occupy a different world. I enjoy watching Cav or Wiggo but I never think "that's what I do", but I can think that about Steve - it's what I do, just at an unimaginably different level.



I agree wholeheartedly. I'm pretty chuffed with my 85 mile year to date total, all ridden in less than perfect conditions and mostly in the dark. I can only look on in amazement at someone who has done 17 times that, whatever his motivation or lifestyle.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2015)

Here is a great graph (thanks to Jo @ YACF)

Steve progress is Red
Tommy's is Grey
IronOx is Green


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2015)

User3094 said:


> So he's behind, but only on a linear scale?
> 
> And who the hell is Tommy and IronOX?!




Tommy is Tommy Godwin, the current record holder. 
IronOx is William Pruett, an American who is also embarking on the challenge.
Kurt Tarzan Searvogal, another American will be starting the challenge tomorrow.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2015)

User3094 said:


> Why all at once as well?!


Record attempts are like buses?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2015)

User3094 said:


> Oh right so Steves record could tumble within days of him achieving it? Why all at once as well?!


I should think that knowing there are others doing the attempt is motivational, reducing the sense of isolation and giving points of reference so that they can measure how they're doing against the ''it's not a race'' competition. It looks like SA is about 120 miles down on the 205 all year average but is around 80 miles ahead of where TG was at this stage.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jan 2015)

User said:


> It certainly appears a bit unsporting to start a few days behind, seeing as that affords the opportunity to shadow the other person's efforts.


And he can ride in much nicer weather too.
It should be a uk record based on uk roads and climate.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jan 2015)

Beebo said:


> And he can ride in much nicer weather too.
> It should be a uk record based on uk roads and climate.


Seriously, where's the fun in that? Anyway, the records indicate it's easier in the UK than elsewhere. I certainly would prefer doing 330 km a day on gritted roads at 3 degrees, than in a week long heat wave where the minimum temperature never gets below 25 and the maximum hovers around 40.






Edit: poor aussie, Ossie Nicholson; held the record twice, and doesn't even get a wikipedia entry 

Edit 2: Steve is doing Paris-Brest-Paris, so your rules would rule him out.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2015)

Beebo said:


> And he can ride in much nicer weather too.
> It should be a uk record based on uk roads and climate.


I think the clue might be in the name 'World Endurance Record'.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jan 2015)

The reason that there are three is basically because Steve managed to get the UMCA to agree rules for what would need to be done for validation (Guinness refuse to take any more entries as they think it's a 'record too dangerous to break'). It's a bit like the fact that there are so many hour record attempts now because of the rule changes at the UCI last year. Now there is a record and a body that will validate it, other ultra-distance cyclists have decided to have a go.

I don't like the idea that other riders are starting later, but it does mean that Steve has one record to break, Tommy Godwin's (which the target he has had since childhood), whereas the other two have Steve to beat as well (if he manages to take the record). If Steve passes TG's record then he will always be a distance record holder, whatever happens afterwards with others.

From what I understand, Kurt Searvogal is going about the ride a different way, in that he intends to ride faster, shorter days. He's ridden RAAM, so is no stranger to ultra distance events. William Pruett is intending to do this around his job as a cycle trainer, though his attempt so far doesn't seem to make any sense as he's hardly riding anywhere (where he's based it's about the same temperatures as here at the moment)

With respect to location, Steve doesn't have to stay in the UK if he doesn't want to (in fact he's planning to ride Paris-Brest-Paris this summer if he can get it to fit). Changing location does lose you time in transfers though, and is logistically more difficult than staying close to home.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Jan 2015)

*MOD NOTE:
This subject has been divided into 2 threads, one for the Progress Reports and this one for General Discussion.
*
Some posts in this thread have been Moved and some Copied to the Progress Reports one (which is in Road Riding and Audax, since you ask. )

Please keep *the Reports thread* to just that - Reporting progress and commenting _on Progress_. Use this thread for more general Discussion  - and keep it nice and civil, please. 


 err ... some of you whose posts have been Moved/Copied may have received a (lot of) notification(s) about their Moving/Copying. My apologies.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> err ... some of you whose posts have been Moved/Copied may have received a (lot of) notification(s) about their Moving/Copying. My apologies.


They should be honoured. I only had 3 posts moved; 10 stayed here in the squabbling thread. Not a proud ratio.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Tommy is Tommy Godwin, the current record holder.
> IronOx is William Pruett, an American who is also embarking on the challenge.
> Kurt Tarzan Searvogal, another American will be starting the challenge tomorrow.


Clearly these are people who literally have no life .....


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jan 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Clearly these are people who literally have no life .....


Well strictly speaking, that is true for Godwin....


----------



## jefmcg (9 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Edit 2: Steve is doing Paris-Brest-Paris, so your rules would rule him out.





mcshroom said:


> (in fact he's planning to ride Paris-Brest-Paris this summer if he can get it to fit).



TMN


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2015)

@Scoosh 
I think both threads should be in the one section of the forum. Side by side.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jan 2015)

Another article here: -
http://www.chapeau.cc/blog/tommy-godwins-wheel-tracks/


----------



## Saluki (9 Jan 2015)

This might be an odd question but it was one that a client asked me this morning.

If Steve is riding along and finds himself 50 miles from home but with a broken bike/blizzard white out/force 9 gale or something that stops him riding back, can he finish and log the ride on his GPS and then hop on a train home?
I said that I couldn't see why not as it's no different from finding yourself 150 miles from home and checking into a B&B to fix a bike or wait out a weather anomaly. Was I correct in that assumption or does he have to go to whatever destination that he has planned?


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jan 2015)

He's free to do that, or even be driven upwind and ride home with the wind behind him if he wants. Wastes time though.

The UMCA rules are here: -
http://ultracycling.com/sections/records/max-mileage.php


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> This might be an odd question but it was one that a client asked me this morning.
> 
> If Steve is riding along and finds himself 50 miles from home but with a broken bike/blizzard white out/force 9 gale or something that stops him riding back, can he finish and log the ride on his GPS and then hop on a train home?
> I said that I couldn't see why not as it's no different from finding yourself 150 miles from home and checking into a B&B to fix a bike or wait out a weather anomaly. Was I correct in that assumption or does he have to go to whatever destination that he has planned?




Tommy Godwin used to get a train in the morning or evening and cycle to the destination or home.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Here is a great graph (thanks to Jo @ YACF)
> 
> Steve progress is Red
> Tommy's is Grey
> IronOx is Green


@ianrauk , is Jo at YACF planning to keep this graph going all year long? And if you're a regular over there, what's the post title?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @ianrauk , is Jo at YACF planning to keep this graph going all year long? And if you're a regular over there, what's the post title?




*HERE* you go


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> *HERE* you go


Thankliness from Deptford, Ian.


----------



## Justinslow (9 Jan 2015)

Forgive me if this has all been explained before but how does the body recover in such small time frames, how do you avoid tendinitis, repetitive strain injuries etc etc! I think it's an absolutely amazing challenge but doing it every day of the year, blimey.........tough. I just rode 41 miles and just about dragged my sorry arse home battling for 20 miles in a bitch of a headwind, and I'm complaining? KUDOS.


----------



## Ian H (10 Jan 2015)

Best to read Steve's short biography and his explanation of his preparations, both on his website.


----------



## User6179 (10 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Forgive me if this has all been explained before but how does the body recover in such small time frames, how do you avoid tendinitis, repetitive strain injuries etc etc! I think it's an absolutely amazing challenge but doing it every day of the year, blimey.........tough. I just rode 41 miles and just about dragged my sorry arse home battling for 20 miles in a bitch of a headwind, and I'm complaining? KUDOS.




That's the test, whether the body can recover quick enough , the guy obviously has the endurance to cover 200 miles plus a day quite easily so it will come down to how quickly he can recover ,.


----------



## velovoice (10 Jan 2015)

I too wonder about recovery time etc, but from what I understand of what Steve has already accomplished over the past 24 years, he doesn't wonder; he already knows. So those of us thinking this is something he is going to be exploring/discovering/learning over the coming year are probably (I dare to say) wrong: Recovery is not "the Test". Recovery, for Steve, is already a known, a given, a familiar friend.

Of course, this doesn't stop me wondering about how he does it but my doubt/fear/worry/whatever is informed by my knowledge of _my _body, wondering what I'd need to do if it were _me _attempting this challenge. Fact is, I don't know what I'd need because I've never attempted even one tiny miniscule portion of all the stuff Steve has already succeeded at doing. At the end of the day, what I "wonder" isn't relevant. Because it's not me doing it - it's Steve. And I am not Steve.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2015)

He's going to have fun today with this wind.


----------



## srw (10 Jan 2015)

57 miles so far. Looks like it's a series of loops aroune the Oxon - Bucks - Northants borders.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He's going to have fun today with this wind.


Too right, I did 26 miles to work this morning and have rarely been so happy to see the front door of my shop. The thought of having to ride 8 times further wasn't a pleasant one!


----------



## dodgy (10 Jan 2015)

I see Tarzan is now recording tracks. He just appears to be going up and down the Miami coast. pfft
http://trackleaders.com/oneyeartimetrial15i.php?name=Kurt_Tarzan_Searvogel


----------



## ChrisV (10 Jan 2015)

How can recovery possibly be a 'known'? 

Has he cycled 200 miles per day for 365 days with that body?


----------



## Ian H (10 Jan 2015)

Success ain't assured. This is the hardest thing Steve has done. He's prepared as well as he can, but there's only one way to answer some of the questions.


----------



## ChrisV (10 Jan 2015)

I can't get my head round it. It's the _everyday _part.

At Easter, he'll have been doing it for over 100 days, and still have 8 months to go.

Every single day!

If he does this, it'll be the biggest feat of human endurance, ever!


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jan 2015)

Who also carried on for the full 100,000 miles


----------



## velovoice (11 Jan 2015)

dodgy said:


> I see Tarzan is now recording tracks. He just appears to be going up and down the Miami coast. pfft
> http://trackleaders.com/oneyeartimetrial15i.php?name=Kurt_Tarzan_Searvogel


He was doing the South Florida Randonnee 300km.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Jan 2015)

velovoice said:


> He was doing the South Florida Randonnee 300km.


He's had a good day!


----------



## velovoice (11 Jan 2015)

jefmcg said:


> He's had a good day!
> 
> View attachment 76576


Now that's a glitch for the record books! I think he is claiming 230.7 miles for the day.


----------



## Louch (11 Jan 2015)

CC2014 said:


> I can't get my head round it. It's the _everyday _part.
> 
> At Easter, he'll have been doing it for over 100 days, and still have 8 months to go.
> 
> ...



Should give it a go in your 7 weeks off in the summer !


----------



## ChrisV (11 Jan 2015)

Louch said:


> Should give it a go in your 7 weeks off in the summer !



I reckon committing to 20 a day without a day off would be pushing it!

Or 30 a day, and an extra 30 somewhere, would be 1500 miles for 7 weeks.

Not very impressive really!


----------



## TheJDog (13 Jan 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/240281817/heartrate

I don't know how his heart rate can be so low for these rides. I only get down to 110 when I'm stopped at the lights. He's doing 25 km/h at a HR of 85 bpm


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

TheJDog said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/240281817/heartrate
> 
> I don't know how his heart rate can be so low for these rides. I only get down to 110 when I'm stopped at the lights. He's doing 25 km/h at a HR of 85 bpm




Steve is a supremely fit person anyway. The routes he is taking are pretty much flat.


----------



## Banjo (13 Jan 2015)

Supremely fit doesnt cover it.This is an unimagineable challenge for us mere mortals.
The only similarity between me and Steve Abraham is we both like big breakfasts apparently.


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2015)

Banjo said:


> Supremely fit doesnt cover it.This is an unimagineable challenge for us mere mortals.
> The only similarity between me and Steve Abraham is we both like big breakfasts apparently.


...and he's a good looking bástard too Banjo


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2015)

User said:


> There is always the bloke who's record he is aiming at.




And then there's the woman who's just been on the radio. She's trying to go a whole year without beer and ciggies.


----------



## Justinslow (14 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> And then there's the woman who's just been on the radio. She's trying to go a whole year without beer and ciggies.


What! No that really is an impossible challenge!!! Where's it all gonna end?


----------



## rafletcher (15 Jan 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Pioneering is not the right term. Yesterday I saw a programme about one of our finest following the Nile from the source to the end. They got robbed, a journalist who had a whole lot achievement following similar stories just as dangerous died along the way. Thats pioneering. Its about opening new ground.



He heardly did it "unsupported" though did he? Sat phone comms to a UK fixer. And what about, oh, Dr Livingston. Hardly "new ground". Hardly even new TV. Entertaining enough though.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> And then there's the woman who's just been on the radio. She's trying to go a whole year without beer and ciggies.


 
I've done 4 years. Do I get a prize?


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Jan 2015)

Is there a link to a running total? [Sorry, haven't time to trawl through 27 pages].

17 days should be 3,485 miles.... how's he coping so far?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2015)

His website www.oneyeartimetrial.org.uk shows the totals

His total is 2374 2728 not including today's ride. It's lower then the 204 a day needed as Steve will be doing longer days and mileage during the warmer months. At this juncture he is ahead of Tommy's mileage at the same date which was 2374.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2015)

The *HAM'R* spreadsheet is showing 2728.4 miles after 15 days.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2015)

Sorry I should have said 2728, Tommy's mileage at the same date was 2374


----------



## swansonj (16 Jan 2015)

I ask this question with the very greatest of trepidation, but is Steve wearing a helmet for this attempt? There are plenty of pictures of him helmet-less but that pic seems to show helmet over cycle cap. I stress that my admiration for him will not in one whit be altered by the answer....


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jan 2015)

swansonj said:


> I ask this question with the very greatest of trepidation, but is Steve wearing a helmet for this attempt? There are plenty of pictures of him helmet-less but that pic seems to show helmet over cycle cap. I stress that my admiration for him will not in one whit be altered by the answer....


He is, simply because the UMCA insist on one. In other rules they also insist on him abstaining from alcohol for the year (no champagne if he passes Tommy Godwin's total), and more weirdly, his volunteer team manager also has to stay teetotal for the year.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry I should have said 2728, Tommy's mileage at the same date was 2374
> 
> View attachment 77062


Is that a current picture? What's the spec of the bike? Is that one of them? Sorry lots of questions!


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Jan 2015)

mcshroom said:


> He is, simply because the UMCA insist on one. In other rules they also insist on him abstaining from alcohol for the year (no champagne if he passes Tommy Godwin's total), and more weirdly, his volunteer team manager also has to stay teetotal for the year.



Well, I was intending to have a crack at the (new?)record myself next year but if I can't have a few pints after riding over 200 miles every day I've changed my mind.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Is that a current picture? What's the spec of the bike? Is that one of them? Sorry lots of questions!



Not a current pic no.
The Raleigh Sojourn bikes ( x3) were supplied by Raleigh with the following spec

Raleigh Sojourn
Hope headset and BB
Alpha 340 rims on this bike, 400 on another
Shimano PD-M540 pedals
Shimano barend shifters in TranzX aerobars
Carradice rackpack
Brooks saddle and handlebar tape

This is the standard bike.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

Cheers @ianrauk, doesn't seem super dooper spec or am I wrong?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Cheers @ianrauk, doesn't seem super dooper spec or am I wrong?




Reliable rather then super dooper..


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

Yes I see, for some reason thought he would have thousands and thousands of pounds of kit, rather more impressive (as if it can be any more impressive) to be riding on modest kit.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

I like the idea that he his riding all these miles on modest kit (all be it several of them with frequent mnt). What does that say about all the weekend warriors on £3k bikes doing 20 miles lol! (No offence to anyone here doing that and I obviously am generalising). Just goes to show you really don't need all the "bling".


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

User said:


> As, superbly put by @swansonj a while back, one of the things about Steve's record attempt is the Everyman aspect of it. He is an ordinary looking middlish aged man, riding a not light steel bike with unsurprising Brooks and Carradice. It could be you, it could be me, but for the small detail that it couldn't.


Errrrr no.........


----------



## screenman (16 Jan 2015)

Choice.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

If that's aimed at me, absolutely I agree.......but do you really need it, probably not.


----------



## screenman (16 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> If that's aimed at me, absolutely I agree.......but do you really need it, probably not.



Of course you do not need it, but it does not mean you should not own it.


----------



## ChrisV (16 Jan 2015)

I want one of those bikes now. The power of advertising.


----------



## screenman (16 Jan 2015)

CC2014 said:


> I want one of those bikes now. The power of advertising.



I don't


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

Absolutely I agree again, it just makes me feel more satisfied that I am riding my £400 Argos bike and that I really don't need a £3k bike to do the occasional 40 miler or the very very occasional 100 miler!


----------



## screenman (16 Jan 2015)

Why do you need a £400 bike, you could do the same on a £80

I have 5 bikes I enjoy all of them for different reasons.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

Ummmm never thought of that! I'll try doing a big ride on a £80 bike and see how I get on, it certainly didn't do Tommy any harm!


----------



## ChrisV (16 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> I don't



Interesting. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

Give it a year and I might NEED an n+1 upgrade


----------



## Mark Grant (16 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Give it a year and I might NEED an n+1 upgrade



Give it a year and there maybe a few Raliegh Sojourns for sale.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

Good point, if they are good enough for Steve etc etc......


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

You're not actually a "wise old Elf" are you?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Busted


You see, that's the great thing about grandchildren: you understand references to cartoon wise elves.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You see, that's the great thing about grandchildren: you understand references to cartoon wise elves.


I always liked "Big bad Barry" myself.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2015)

Interview with Steve in* Cycling Weekly*


----------



## Soltydog (17 Jan 2015)

I did a century ride today & it was the hardest 100 I've ever done with the wind, so massive respect to Steve for doing a ton+ every day this year when the wind was even stronger


----------



## Justinslow (17 Jan 2015)

Soltydog said:


> I did a century ride today & it was the hardest 100 I've ever done with the wind, so massive respect to Steve for doing a ton+ every day this year when the wind was even stronger


Blimming cold aswell, big ride, on your own or with others?


----------



## Soltydog (17 Jan 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Blimming cold aswell, big ride, on your own or with others?


There was 4 of us most of the ride, but towards the end we all needed different amounts to complete the ton, so a couple of us went our own way  It was cold early on, set off about 8:30, but was dressed for the occasion & didn't feel it too much  (never thought I'd wear a balaclava again, since I was about 10 )


----------



## jefmcg (17 Jan 2015)

I was just feeling smug at having done 200km since Monday, while Steve has done 220 *miles* since breakfast, and hasn't stopped yet.


----------



## srw (17 Jan 2015)

This morning we looked out on snow falling, and when we went out at about 3pm the ice was just beginning to form. In the meantime, Steve has ridden from MK to somewhere north of York - and is still going.


----------



## tommaguzzi (19 Jan 2015)

Does anyone else think the american bloke is cheating by using a recumbent to try and break a record which was set by a rider using regular bike?
The UCI are usually so strict about such things


----------



## dodgy (19 Jan 2015)

The UCI aren't governing this record attempt.


----------



## vernon (19 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Does anyone else think the american bloke is cheating by using a recumbent to try and break a record which was set by a rider using regular bike?
> The UCI are usually so strict about such things



Why is it cheating? It's a bicycle.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3486545, member: 9609"]There seems to be a bit of unfairness with the weather, I would guess big miles are a little easier in San Diego and Florida at the moment.
And that must have been one straight road Pruett used to get to Dallas Link

Never mind though, our boy is showing them how its done no matter how bad the weather is.[/QUOTE]



jefmcg said:


> Anyway, the records indicate it's easier in the UK than elsewhere


----------



## tommaguzzi (20 Jan 2015)

vernon said:


> Why is it cheating? It's a bicycle.


I believe its unfair because he is using a machine which in certain conditions I.e the. ultra flat roads which he is riding has much less wind resistance. Would it be fair if Steve was drafting a car or moped all day if Tommy did not? The UCI normally have strict rules concerning machines used to break records. They have only just changed the requiment for the hour record to tempt the current pros who shunned it before.
But they still would not let them ride a recumbent for the attempt.


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jan 2015)

The rules are the rules, and with this attempt you are allowed to be paced (at least by other riders, not sure about motor-pacing). Tommy Godwin had the same though with Team Raleigh riders leading him out for some of the rides.

I'm not happy with the recumbent being allowed, as normally a recumbent record would be in a different category, but as they are allowed then Kurt is taking advantage of one. To be fair he doesn't normally ride a recumbent, and so is having to learn and adapt to it as he goes along meaning it won't be helipng as much as you would think. From what I have heard he's trying to do about 20 miles/day on it to get used to the thing.

This challenge is as much mental as physical though. We've a long way to go, and both riders are doing some amazing riding, whatever the conditions they have


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jan 2015)

It's such a huge record and it's stood for so long, that I really doubt the type of bike is going to make the difference over a year. It's entirely down to the riders. And I am sure they both chose the frames that suit them best.

Maybe if the record falls twice this year, and people are lining up to try it next year, they can split it into categories. But if there are only two serious attempts going on, all in is the way to go.


----------



## velovoice (20 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> The *UCI* normally have strict rules concerning machines used to break records. They have only just changed the requiment for the hour record to tempt the current pros who shunned it before.
> But they still would not let them ride a recumbent for the attempt.


It's already been pointed out, but *UCI* rules do not apply - it's the UltraMarathon Cycling Association (UMCA) governing the HAM'R, not the UCI. The UMCA's rules for this record attempt have been published elsewhere with links here on CC but here they are again. Rule 5 says recumbents are permitted so long as they do not have faring. These rules were agreed with all 3 current challengers; in fact, I understand Steve and William had a lot of input into what the rules actually say.


----------



## tommaguzzi (20 Jan 2015)

OK Velovoice thanks for that. I was just spounting opions off the top of my head, but if its been agreed with the other competitors then that really is all that counts.
I still believe though that just because it is such a huge challenge then even if the smallest percentage advantage gained using a certain configuration of machine will over the entire year multiply the overall gains.
Additionaly if what Mcshroom says is true then I also don't think he should be able to swap machines to suit the conditions. If he is riding a recumbent then he should stay on it come what may and any record he sets will be for a recumbent machine only.


----------



## tommaguzzi (20 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3486545, member: 9609"]There seems to be a bit of unfairness with the weather, I would guess big miles are a little easier in San Diego and Florida at the moment.
And that must have been one straight road Pruett used to get to Dallas Link

Never mind though, our boy is showing them how its done no matter how bad the weather is.[/QUOTE]

Even without the long line to Dallas all those other lines on that map shown in the link are highly suspicious all dead straight some going directly over water! Someone needs to tell him this is bicycle event.


----------



## velovoice (20 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Even without the long line to Dallas all those other lines on that map shown in the link are highly suspicious all dead straight some going directly over water! Someone needs to tell him this is bicycle event.


No need to panic. It's a glitch already brought to the provider's attention (when Kurt got on an airplane to Florida). The company said "We will need to adapt the code to ignore non-cycling legs (such as Kurt is planning). Please bear with us in the meantime."


----------



## tommaguzzi (20 Jan 2015)

Very dodgy when Steve has to use 4 devices to verify his daily milage

https://burlycross.wordpress.com/2015/01/15/tg/


----------



## velovoice (20 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Very dodgy when Steve has to use 4 devices to verify his daily milage
> 
> https://burlycross.wordpress.com/2015/01/15/tg/


Would YOU do something this important and tech-dependent without backup? 
As for "verifying", he only has to wear the Tracker and have some kind of device to record his rides in a format that can be uploaded to Strava within 24 hours. He is not "required" to have 4 devices - he's just being cautious - and given his experience, I wouldn't presume to say he's wrong.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Very dodgy when Steve has to use 4 devices to verify his daily milage
> 
> https://burlycross.wordpress.com/2015/01/15/tg/




Dodgy? Why do you say dodgy? Explain.
Ever heard of back up devices? Especially on such a big challenge as this it's definitely needed.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Very dodgy when Steve has to use 4 devices to verify his daily milage
> 
> https://burlycross.wordpress.com/2015/01/15/tg/



It would be dodgy if he used one.


----------



## tommaguzzi (20 Jan 2015)

I am saying the american bloke cannot even get is route verified properly because of "software issues" but our man Steve just gets on with it using multiple devices available to anyone.


----------



## velovoice (20 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> I am saying the american bloke cannot even get is route verified properly because of "software issues" but our man Steve just gets on with it using multiple devices available to anyone.


Where had you heard that Kurt "cannot even get his route verified properly"??
I think you'll find, if you read the rules and check what is actually happening, that he is totally okay. Code glitches for the TRACKER (not Strava, which is the main validation tool) are being accounted for and not in any way threatening his validation.
And your earlier use of the word "dodgy" was clearly pointed at Steve, so I don't know what you were getting at.


----------



## Justinslow (20 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Very dodgy when Steve has to use 4 devices to verify his daily milage
> 
> https://burlycross.wordpress.com/2015/01/15/tg/


Good read that.


----------



## velovoice (20 Jan 2015)

My apologies if I misunderstood. But it appears from their comments that @ianrauk and @glenn forger "misunderstood" @tommaguzzi 's use of "dodgy" in the same way I did, which suggests that your use of "very clearly related" over-states the position.


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jan 2015)

Mike o
Of course not. I was just comparing TG's effort with the american. Not so many normal riders could have done what Steve did yesterday.

Just so long as Steve keeps going and breaks Tommy's record he cannot fail. The record is for 365 days and however many easy miles Tarzan locks up, he doesn't have a time machine so Steve will get there first and hold the record, it wont matter if it gets broken a week later he will still have held it, and I might say won it fairly in a comparable manner to the original record.


----------



## MichaelO (29 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Just so long as Steve keeps going and breaks Tommy's record he cannot fail. The record is for 365 days and however many easy miles Tarzan locks up, he doesn't have a time machine so Steve will get there first and hold the record, it wont matter if it gets broken a week later he will still have held it, and I might say won it fairly in a comparable manner to the original record.


Unless Tarzan reaches Godwin's mileage before Steve does. Far too early to conjecture, but the "interesting" part of this competition will be when Steve starts hitting his larger mileage days in Spring/Summer. Will Tarzan be able to keep pace then? 

What a year to look forward to


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> I'm enjoying following his daily adventures. Anyone know whether he's been through any parts yet?




I saw that on one of his bikes the chain needed changing. And a report today says that the bearings on one of his front wheels seem to be shot.
Not much else.


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 Jan 2015)

The weather and gritted roads will be taking a toll on the bike components.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I saw that on one of his bikes the chain needed changing. And a report today says that the bearings on one of his front wheels seem to be shot.
> Not much else.



He's had a cassette change as well recently (swiss hat was on about changing it last week), and it looks like the lighting has been upgraded a little from the Crees he started with looking at the rechargable photo


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jan 2015)

MichaelO said:


> Unless Tarzan reaches Godwin's mileage before Steve does. Far too early to conjecture, but the "interesting" part of this competition will be when Steve starts hitting his larger mileage days in Spring/Summer. Will Tarzan be able to keep pace then?
> 
> What a year to look forward to



You miss the point. It doesn't matter if tarzan does 90,000 miles in 300 days and goes on to do over 100,000 in a year, the record is for 365 days and Steve will post his 365 day total before the american. So as long as he betters Tommy's total then the record will be his even if it only lasts until Tarzan completes his 365 days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> You miss the point. It doesn't matter if tarzan does 90,000 miles in 300 days and goes on to do over 100,000 in a year, the record is for 365 days and Steve will post his 365 day total before the american. So as long as he betters Tommy's total then the record will be his even if it only lasts until Tarzan completes his 365 days.


I didn't think it worked like that. If Tarzan outdoes TG's record before SA - that is, in under a year - he will still have taken the record only he'll have done it in fewer days than TG. It's total within a year that counts, not total for all 365 days.

As it is, SA had a ''lead'' of 1512 miles over Tarzan and he's currently averaging 15 miles a day more than SA. So, assuming constant superhuman effort from the pair of them, Tarzan and SA would be neck and neck in 100 days.


----------



## MichaelO (29 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> You miss the point. It doesn't matter if tarzan does 90,000 miles in 300 days and goes on to do over 100,000 in a year, the record is for 365 days and Steve will post his 365 day total before the american. So as long as he betters Tommy's total then the record will be his even if it only lasts until Tarzan completes his 365 days.


Tarzan just started the calendar year off with 10 zero mileage days. He could still beat (both) TG's over the calendar year...


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 Jan 2015)

That's the way I see it, whoever reaches TG's total first will have taken the record regardless of what then happens.


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jan 2015)

So its a race to 75,0066 miles then? 

I thought it was a One Year Time Trial.


----------



## jay clock (29 Jan 2015)

All the reports say that Tommy Godwin broke the record in the October. So if Tarzan beats the Godwin figure, and happens to be higher than Steve at that point, he will be the record holder


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> So its a race to 75,0066 miles then?
> 
> I thought it was a One Year Time Trial.


That's how I understand it. The year is the time limit - you can do it in one year but not over longer than a year. Similarly, if Wiggins goes out later this year and takes the 1hr TT world record in 57 minutes, he'd be perfectly entitled to stop there and then. He wouldn't though....


----------



## velovoice (29 Jan 2015)

jay clock said:


> All the reports say that Tommy Godwin broke the record in the October. So if Tarzan beats the Godwin figure, and happens to be higher than Steve at that point, he will be the record holder


That can't be right. If Kurt passes Godwin's 75,065 before Steve (and so is higher than Steve at that point) but _then Steve passes him and stays ahead right up until midnight 31.12.2015_, Steve breaks Godwin's record and is the new record holder, not Kurt. Each rider has specified (and had approved) his own start date and end date for the one year record attempt. If Steve does it within his alloted time, he does it, regardless of what anybody else may be doing who has a finish date after Steve's. 

The alternative, when you play it out to its conclusion, just makes the entire challenge null and void.


----------



## velovoice (29 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's how I understand it. The year is the time limit - you can do it in one year but not over longer than a year. Similarly, if Wiggins goes out later this year and takes the 1hr TT world record in 57 minutes, he'd be perfectly entitled to stop there and then. He wouldn't though....


Wouldn't he be a DNF? Surely you've got to cross the finish line, whether that's a fixed point in time or a fixed distance.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Jan 2015)

All these 'must be a year: no more, no less' arguments are ... 'questionable'. 

Suppose 
a) there was only one cyclist attempting to break Tommy Godwin's record and 
b) that they reached the magic number in October, then stopped pedalling, then surely 
c) they have broken Tommy Godwin's record. It's not really tenable to say that they haven't broken it unless they carry on cycling 'til the end of the year (is it?!).

Simple.


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jan 2015)

One hour record or one year record its the same thing, you cannot submit your result until the hour/year is complete whether you are still riding or not. Steve started before Kurt so he will be first to submit his mileage therfore will take the record if he has more than Tommy's total.
Kurt could have done 10,000 miles more than Steve and stopped pedling in november but he still cannot submit this result for verification until one year after he started.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2015)

velovoice said:


> Wouldn't he be a DNF? Surely you've got to cross the finish line, whether that's a fixed point in time or a fixed distance.


I understand the fixed distance to be 75,065.1 miles. Within a year. Looking at the Ultra-marathon cycling association's rules (which are rather unhelpful on this issue) there's the added complication that no sanctioning body approved TG's mileage. So, assuming that Aussie who hit 65,657 miles before TG had his record sanctioned, either of our 2 contenders will be vying for the record between themselves as soon as one or both hits that mileage.


----------



## velovoice (29 Jan 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> All these 'must be a year: no more, no less' arguments are ... 'questionable'.
> 
> Suppose
> a) there was only one cyclist attempting to break Tommy Godwin's record and
> ...


As long as their mileage during that year is verified.... 
Nobody said the attempt doesn't count if a lorry hits an official challenger before his year is up, simply that verification won't be done til the year is up.


----------



## velovoice (29 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I understand the fixed distance to be 75,065.1 miles. Within a year. Looking at the Ultra-marathon cycling association's rules (which are rather unhelpful on this issue) there's the added complication that no sanctioning body approved TG's mileage. So, assuming that Aussie who hit 65,657 miles before TG had his record sanctioned, either of our 2 contenders will be vying for the record between themselves as soon as one or both hits that mileage.


No, the record is fixed in time, not distance. That is, at heart, the basic premise. Otherwise, it would simply be a race to 75,065.1 (as you say), which it so clearly is not.


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jan 2015)

Hooray! Thank you Velovoice !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2015)

velovoice said:


> No, the record is fixed in time, not distance. That is, at heart, the basic premise. Otherwise, it would simply be a race to 75,065.1 (as you say), which it so clearly is not.


I'm not claiming to be an authority on this but I think it is a challenge to surpass 70.065.1 within a year, be it 365 or 360 days.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not claiming to be an authority on this but I think it is a challenge to surpass 70.065.1 within a year, be it 365 or 360 days.



The challenge is to cycle the furthest you can in one year (highest annual milage), much like the premise of a 12 hour time trial is to cycle as far as you can within the 12 hours. If you cover a milage higher than that of the current competition record by 11.5 hours in, stop, climb off and sit on the kerb, they won't declare you the new competition record holder until the 12 hours have passed.


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jan 2015)

So what will the new record be using that logic Deptford?


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jan 2015)

So like said before Steve cannot fail to take the record if he beats Tommy regardless of what Kurt does.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2015)

@tommaguzzi Whatever the highest mileage is after a year


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @tommaguzzi Whatever the highest mileage is after a year



That's right, but Kurt assuming he is ahead cannot submit that mileage until AFTER Steve finishes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> That's right, but Kurt assuming he is ahead cannot submit that mileage until AFTER Steve finishes


Why not? What's your annual mileage so far this year? Those miles done already count, don't they? Annual mileage is what you've already done so far unless you're measuring a completed year. Note that the rules are for the ''highest annual mileage''


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> ....he still cannot submit this result for verification until one year after he started.



That point seems to be the key, and I hope that's correct. It's not (unless I've missed it) in the one year addendum to the UMCA rules though. Does a clause of that sort definitely exist within the UMCA rules in general somewhere? Presumably yes, but does anyone know that for sure?


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jan 2015)

Just checked current progress. Kurt seems to be using the wind again. 50 odd miles straight west with a 13 mph tail wind gusting to 26mph. nice temperature of 21c.
He will have to turn north soon so it will be a crosswind unless he gets in the van and drives east first for another straight west leg. ( is that allowed?)


----------



## velovoice (29 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Just checked current progress. Kurt seems to be using the wind again. 50 odd miles straight west with a 13 mph tail wind gusting to 26mph. nice temperature of 21c.
> He will have to turn north soon so it will be a crosswind unless he gets in the van and drives east first for another straight west leg. ( is that allowed?)


Yes it's allowed. Tommy did it all the time! Using trains though, not a Winnebago.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> That point seems to be the key, and I hope that's correct. It's not (unless I've missed it) in the one year addendum to the UMCA rules though. Does a clause of that sort definitely exist within the UMCA rules in general somewhere? Presumably yes, but does anyone know that for sure?


Rules are here - http://ultracycling.com/sections/records/max-mileage.php

Unhelpful though. I can't see anything about having to wait until day 365 to submit the distance, and the records chairman will have more or less daily access to the distances covered. It does say:

Definition of year: Attempt may start on any day of the year and will run for 365 consecutive days.
I don't see that submitting 0 mileage for the last few days would invalidate the miles already accrued under that definition.


----------



## Sea of vapours (29 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Rules are here - http://ultracycling.com/sections/records/max-mileage.php
> 
> Unhelpful though. .....



That's the addendum I meant, yes. I was wondering if the standard rules (referred to in the addendum) do specifically stipulate only being able to submit for the record at the end of the event, which would be 365 days in this case. I'm guessing the standard rules are pretty long and complex, so I didn't really fancy going and reading them, hoping someone more knowledgeable might already know (?).


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jan 2015)

Copy from Utracycling
By October 26, Godwin broke the record set by the Australian. But he did not stop there. He continued riding until December 31, amassing an unbelievable mileage total of 75,065 miles in one year. But even then, he did not stop. He wanted to get to 100,000 miles in the fewest days possible, so he rode on and in May 1940, he hit 100,000 miles in exactly 500 days.

So there we have it 
If its time it has to be how far you can ride in a year
If its distance then its how quickly can you ride 100,000 miles
It is not how quickly you can pass 750065miles

I suspect if both riders are still going at the end of the year they will be tempted to push for the sub 500 day 100,000 since it will be unlikely they (or anyone else) will ever get another chance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Copy from Utracycling:
> By October 26, Godwin broke the record set by the Australian


How could he break the record before the year was out then?


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2015)

Here's my take.

There is curently no holder of the UCMA HAMR (Highest Annual Mileage Record), because they've only just set the rules. So which ever rider is first to submit a valid claim will be the first to claim the UCMA HAMR record. Assuming his team's admin is up to scratch, that's likely to be Steve A, because he's got a ten-day head start.

There is currently a sentimental holder in the world's eyes of the record for highest annual mileage, and that's Tommy Godwin. The first person to get to 75,000-odd miles within the course of 365 days will be entitled to claim that (in the eyes of the world) he (or she) beat Tommy Godwin's record and is the new holder of the record for the "one-year time trial".

All of that is backed up by the UCMA rules:


> Note: The record by Godwin was never officially certified by any sanctioning body, though Guinness Book of World Records did offer belated recognition of Godwinâ€™s remarkable achievement.
> 
> So any rider making an attempt per the rules below can get a record certified at a mileage below that recorded by Godwin, but we all know that Godwinâ€™s mark is the target. The corresponding target for women is the mileage of 29,603.7 miles logged by Billie Dovey in 1938.



The UCMA have ruled out a claimant for _their_ record doing something sneaky, like paying $300 to enter, riding for one day and then submitting a claim, by stating that a year lasts for 365 days. That implies that you can't submit a claim until 365 days from your start date.

For what it's worth, my money is still on Steve A for "both" records. To put things into context, with all the benefit of balmy weather and tailwinds, Tarzan is only one day ahead of Steve after he's done 18. Tarzan's plan, such as it is, involves complex and risky travel manouevres around the monstrously large country that is the USA. He's so far only managed one long day. We know from his experience that Steve is capable of multiple astonishingly long days.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jan 2015)

If Steve does finish the year ahead of Tommy but behind Kurt who still has 10 days to go, I think he'd regarded as a pyrrhic victory. To have the title even though there is someone out there who has already cycled more in 355 days.

Well, I guess I'm partial as well. I hope Steve trounces Kurt, so this never arises.


----------



## velovoice (29 Jan 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> That's the addendum I meant, yes. I was wondering if the standard rules (referred to in the addendum) do specifically stipulate only being able to submit for the record at the end of the event, which would be 365 days in this case. I'm guessing the standard rules are pretty long and complex, so I didn't really fancy going and reading them, hoping someone more knowledgeable might already know (?).


I believe @srw has summarised the position very well. .
I'll just add: no need for specific rules, _*the clue is in the name*_.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2015)

velovoice said:


> I believe @srw has summarised the position very well. .
> I'll just add: no need for specific rules, _*the clue is in the name*_.


Oh, well, I'm outvoted. But, while I'm not going to petition the UMCA for a detailed explanation of the rules, I still see it as an annual mileage record. I.e. miles so far this year, until the year's over. With the emphasis on ''so far this year''. If I state my annual mileage so far this year, any extra miles don't invalidate what I've already done, they just add to the mileage. So, I'll wait and see.


----------



## velovoice (29 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh, well, I'm outvoted. But, while I'm not going to petition the UMCA for a detailed explanation of the rules, I still see it as an annual mileage record. I.e. miles so far this year, until the year's over. With the emphasis on ''so far this year''. If I state my annual mileage so far this year, any extra miles don't invalidate what I've already done, they just add to the mileage. So, I'll wait and see.


@deptfordmarmoset, are you seeing "disagreement" where there is none?  I don't think anyone has suggested that cycling more miles than is needed to break a record somehow invalidates the miles done up to that point. The point is, no one at UMCA is going to start totting up until the time limit, i.e. 1 year from agreed date, has passed. That's all.


----------



## swansonj (29 Jan 2015)

Isn't it kind of obvious that it is possible to argue this one either way (as has been done with plausibility upthread) and therefore, in the absence of an unambiguous definition from the relevant authority (which there clearly isn't), isn't it a touch rash of anybody to claim that their interpretation "must" be correct?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2015)

velovoice said:


> @deptfordmarmoset, are you seeing "disagreement" where there is none?  I don't think anyone has suggested that cycling more miles than is needed to break a record somehow invalidates the miles done up to that point. The point is, no one at UMCA is going to start totting up until the time limit, i.e. 1 year from agreed date, has passed. That's all.


That'll depend on what we're agreeing about. As long as there's no question about the reliability of the data, we'll know who's ahead before the year's out. And, as far as I am concerned, the first person to exceed TG's mileage is the current (unsanctioned) record holder. D'accord?


----------



## velovoice (30 Jan 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That'll depend on what we're agreeing about. As long as there's no question about the reliability of the data, we'll know who's ahead before the year's out. And, as far as I am concerned, the first person to exceed TG's mileage is the current* (unsanctioned) *record holder. D'accord?


Yes!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Feb 2015)

Another arseing about day? No, not you, Steve - or Kurt...you, Ian! Where's the ace reportage? Us moonstickers expect..!


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Another arseing about day? No, not you, Steve - or Kurt...you, Ian! Where's the ace reportage? Us moonstickers expect..!


Whilst I agree where's the report, what's a moon sticker?


----------



## mcshroom (1 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Whilst I agree where's the report, what's a moon sticker?





User said:


> Certainly sir. Moon on a stick while you wait?


----------



## srw (1 Feb 2015)

He came down our way again yesterday, probably while we were still asleep.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Feb 2015)

I would think a real slog today, not one for super high mileages.


----------



## tommaguzzi (1 Feb 2015)

19.45 it looks like he is back near home and doing loops near his house. Carnt really blame him its 'kin freezin' out there tonight.


----------



## tommaguzzi (1 Feb 2015)

Reqest to mods.
Can you pin this thread underneath the progress thread on the main page because it seems to have got lost and is difficult to find now for any new posters.

Ta


----------



## Aperitif (1 Feb 2015)

Thanks, Ian /Marcus for elucidation. H(Stev)e would have been chilled today - that wind...brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## jay clock (1 Feb 2015)

He passed through Kings Somborne/Romsey near me this morning. We went along the same roads about 10am into a freezing cold wind.. I was very happy with a 58k spin (longest of year)....well done Steve


----------



## cookie2 (1 Feb 2015)

Makes my target of 7000 miles seem feeble. All relative I suppose


----------



## Brandane (2 Feb 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Reqest to mods.
> Can you pin this thread underneath the progress thread on the main page because it seems to have got lost and is difficult to find now for any new posters.
> 
> Ta


Except that this one is quite rightly in the Café, while the other is also where it belongs - in road rides, audax and sportives.
For ease of finding, click on "follow thread" at top right.


----------



## Brandane (2 Feb 2015)

User13710 said:


> It could still be a sticky though.


Same could be said of numerous threads though. Why this one in particular?


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2015)

Brandane said:


> Same could be said of numerous threads though. Why this one in particular?


because this thread is designed to take the the nattering nabobs of negativity away from the other thread, which is difficult if you can't find it or don't even know it exists.


----------



## theclaud (2 Feb 2015)

jefmcg said:


> the nattering nabobs of negativity


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2015)

(edit: @MickeyBlueEyes was not negative but I am. apologise for the confusion)
and speaking of negativity ....



MickeyBlueEyes said:


> So Steve's around 20% up on Tommy after a Winter month, WOW! I can't wait until Spring and then Summer to see what this guy can _really_ do!



I think it's hard to say how well he's doing at the moment, relative to tommy. He's got so much better lights, clothing and - most importantly - information compared to what tommy had, that it _could_ explain the 20%. 

I think he will continue the way he has started, but we just don't have enough information to know.


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Feb 2015)

Wonder if he'll get just past Tommy's total and then take the rest of the year off or whether he'll drive himself on to 31st Dec to his personal maximum.


----------



## tommaguzzi (2 Feb 2015)

Brandane said:


> Except that this one is quite rightly in the Café, while the other is also where it belongs - in road rides, audax and sportives.
> For ease of finding, click on "follow thread" at top right.



Except new posters cannot find this tread in the first place so they post non progress related stuff on the pinned thread which the mods have to move here anyway.


----------



## tommaguzzi (2 Feb 2015)

I can't understand why Steve isn't going out to the flatlands of Lincolnshire and Norfolk any ideas anyone?


----------



## tommaguzzi (2 Feb 2015)

I go out to Cleethorpes in summer


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> I can't understand why Steve isn't going out to the flatlands of Lincolnshire and Norfolk any ideas anyone?



You can really get hit by the winds as there is nowhere to hide from them.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can really get hit by the winds as there is nowhere to hide from them.


Fenland Hills!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Feb 2015)

jefmcg said:


> and speaking of negativity ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And speaking of being so far off the mark.... In fact so far off the mark, the mark is probably just a dot in the distance. How you take my post to be negative is baffling...

I see that it's easy to say how well he is doing at the moment, he's doing about 20% better than Tommy was at this stage. I understand the challenge is 'highest mileage in 365 days', this is regardless of how good his lights, clothes, bikes are.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Feb 2015)

User13710 said:


> I don't see that as particularly negative - more very impressed I'd have thought.


Yes TMN, you are correct. As a guy myself that rides a decent amount of miles per day (not on Steve's level of course) I am very impressed with what Steve is achieving.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Feb 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> I can't understand why Steve isn't going out to the flatlands of Lincolnshire and Norfolk any ideas anyone?


Riding on the flat is ok but you are constantly turning that crank. A little up hill and down dale can be less exhausting as you get coasting opportunities.


----------



## swansonj (2 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Riding on the flat is ok but you are constantly turning that crank. A little up hill and down dale can be less exhausting as you get coasting opportunities.


Steve is fairly clear that he doesn't do coasting. Constant heartrate up hill and down dale...


----------



## swansonj (2 Feb 2015)

User said:


> Press on for the 100,000 miles in 500 days is my bet.


So, as he finds himself avoiding patches of ice at 10 miles into the day, only another 170 to go, into a headwind, with the temperature still resolutely below zero, and no sign of dawn yet, does he think to himself "I've only got to do this for a bit longer, soon it will start getting warmer and lighter"; or does he think "*** me, in a year's time I've got to go through all this again..."?


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> And speaking of being so far off the mark.... In fact so far off the mark, the mark is probably just a dot in the distance. How you take my post to be negative is baffling...


noooooo! I am the one being negative. Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## PpPete (2 Feb 2015)

Even more utterly in awe of Steve's strength and commitment after yesterday's ride.
I did the Denmead 200km and the first 100km north into a freezing headwind was very nearly enough to finish me.... but Steve went 300km into it.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I see that it's easy to say how well he is doing at the moment, he's doing about 20% better than Tommy was at this stage. I understand the challenge is 'highest mileage in 365 days', this is regardless of how good his lights, clothes, bikes are.


Okay back to my point. My* negative *Point. I would definitely do at least 20% better mileage in winter with 2015 clothing and LED lights, compared to whatever tommy was wearing or using


----------



## Saluki (2 Feb 2015)

It's


tommaguzzi said:


> I can't understand why Steve isn't going out to the flatlands of Lincolnshire and Norfolk any ideas anyone?


a bit breezy in the flatlands and there is nowhere to hide from it. The fens (apologies to people who live there) are boring to ride, in the extreme. Just mile after mile of GBBA, tractors all over the shop and numpties who close pass as the road is so straight and dull they feel that they have to do something to liven the journey up - or so a friend who lives in the fens tells me.

Oh, Norfolk is not as flat as you might think. It's more gently rolling.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> It's
> 
> *a bit breezy in the flatlands and there is nowhere to hide from it*. The fens (apologies to people who live there) are boring to ride, in the extreme. Just mile after mile of GBBA, tractors all over the shop and numpties who close pass as the road is so straight and dull they feel that they have to do something to liven the journey up - or so a friend who lives in the fens tells me.
> 
> Oh, Norfolk is not as flat as you might think. It's more gently rolling.



Can I claim my first TMN?


----------



## Saluki (2 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Can I claim my first TMN?


TMN? Too much nudity? Tell me now? Too many nightclothes? Not sure what TMN means. Can you elucidate?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> TMN? Too much nudity? Tell me now? Too many nightclothes? Not sure what TMN means. Can you elucidate?


TMN. An award given to someone who has posted something but has been ignored, only to find that shortly afterwards someone else posts the very same thing and gets the credit. Named after, ahem, User13710 - TMN, to whom it was happening a lot at the time (January 2013, so it's been around for a while).

There were other forum awards or measures of various things (see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-si-measurements-as-proposed-by-ccers.121263/post-2243923) all named for different forum characters and their foibles, but this one seems to have stuck for some reason.

See also:


----------



## Booyaa (2 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And the results are in from the Teethgrinder jury... a fantastic 186.7 of your Imperial miles.
> 
> View attachment 78698
> 
> ...


 I've not been on here since Wednesday and I miss this trip to pretty much my front door! Teaches me to not keep checking out his routes. Was off work today so could have gone out to cheer him on and shield him a bit.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2015)

He rode on some of my local routes today


----------



## goody (3 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> TMN. An award given to someone who has posted something but has been ignored, only to find that shortly afterwards someone else posts the very same thing and gets the credit. Named after, ahem, me, to whom it was happening a lot at the time (January 2013, so it's been around for a while).
> 
> There were other forum awards or measures of various things (see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-si-measurements-as-proposed-by-ccers.121263/post-2243923) all named for different forum characters and their foibles, but this one seems to have stuck for some reason.


Thanks for that I was wondering what it meant as well!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2015)

About 40 degrees F difference in the riding conditions between sunny US of A and unfunny UK of A(braham) 74 plays 34 - I know which I would prefer!


----------



## Brandane (4 Feb 2015)

All this talk of Kurt somehow having an unfair advantage over Steve because of the weather is conveniently ignoring the fact that for at least 6 months of the year (probably more like 8), Kurt is going to have to endure energy sapping heat and humidity; while Steve "enjoys" the more temperate climate of the south east UK..

No need to be so down on the Kurt guy. Both are having to put in super human efforts if they are going to complete their respective missions!


----------



## Scoosh (4 Feb 2015)

User said:


> He will probably migrate north.


As will Steve - he's coming up over the Border  in the 'summer' - maybe he just likes it cool !


----------



## Brandane (4 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> As will Steve - he's coming up over the Border  in the 'summer' - maybe he just likes it cool !


Has he met the Scottish "midge" yet? We'll see how hard he is when he does .


----------



## mcshroom (4 Feb 2015)

Brandane said:


> Has he met the Scottish "midge" yet? We'll see how hard he is when he does .


Some say that he pedals without breathing, and rides open mouthed to scoop up midges for energy as he travels along


----------



## Aperitif (5 Feb 2015)

Brandane said:


> *All this talk* of Kurt somehow having an unfair advantage over Steve because of the weather is conveniently ignoring the fact that for at least 6 months of the year (probably more like 8), Kurt is going to have to endure energy sapping heat and humidity; while Steve "enjoys" the more temperate climate of the south east UK..
> 
> *No need to be so down on the Kurt guy*. Both are having to put in *super human efforts* if they are going to complete their respective missions!


?
Phenomenal undertaking by any athlete. Nothing wrong with being appreciative of relevant weather conditions too - and terrain, come to that. Think of riding when Spring arrives, and it's possible to feel a slight warmth as a commute unfolds...the whole experience suddenly becomes 'better'. To contrast relevant facts is an obvious observation...and, as you say, unbearable heat may influence matters in a different way later on. As a spectator, one can't but help 'levelling the playing field' mentally - so that people trying to achieve the same thing by the same method have an 'equal' chance, and the only difference is method, fitness and inevitable luck. Yet the reality is that either man would wish the other every success I reckon. Roll on a year, when the ultimate video is posted "Steve and Kurt ride the UK/USA!" It's going to be a very interesting effort, and we'll all be wondering what is going on physically, mentally and practically


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 Feb 2015)

It is difficult to ignore Kurt's advantages, he rides flatter terrain in a much better climate as often as not with favourable winds. He has more daylight and is using a recumbent every now and then. Later in the year I suspect he will move north to the great flat plains of kansas and nedraska and use the prevailing winds once more to great advantage.

However if he checks on Steve's progress as I am sure he must, he will now realise he is in completion with a superman who will not stop.
I have just donated another tenner for a breakfast and i'll do so every month, brilliant value for all the inspiration and entertainment this challenge is providing.

Go Steve!


----------



## Mugshot (5 Feb 2015)

Are you guido tommaselli?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Feb 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> It is difficult to ignore Kurt's advantages,* he rides flatter terrain in a much better climate as often as not with favourable winds*. He has more daylight and is using a recumbent every now and then. Later in the year I suspect he will move north to the great flat plains of kansas and nedraska and use the prevailing winds once more to great advantage.
> 
> Go Steve!





mattobrien said:


> He'll probably still have more ascent in the flat lands than Kurt manages over in Florida. Kurt did a ride on 31st Jan - *222 miles and a grand total of 635 feet of ascent*. Makes Suffolk look positively hilly by comparison.



*No need to be so down on the Kurt guy*. Both are having to put in *super human efforts* if they are going to complete their respective missions!


----------



## Saluki (5 Feb 2015)

Aperitif said:


> *No need to be so down on the Kurt guy*. Both are having to put in *super human efforts* if they are going to complete their respective missions!


Who's being down on the Kurt guy? Yes they are both putting in superhuman efforts but as Steve is English, as are a lot of us (If not English we are Scottish, Welsh & Irish) it's only natural that we are not going to be totally impartial.
It's not a level playing field by any means, as far as I can see. I have cycled in lovely flat Florida, and I've cycled in not quite so flat Yorkshire. In Winter, I know which one I'd prefer to do. I'd have done a lot more miles this year in nice, flat (ish), sunny Florida. I might not have whinged that it was cold in the mornings either, not when you consider that it's -4 here with ice coverage.
America is a massive country with climatic changes across it. Kurt can ride in the warmth in winter, and go North and ride in less heat in the height of summer. He has a following Winnibago to help him out and an pretty much instant change of bike if needs be. Hotels at night to sleep in too.

I am not impartial in the slightest. I'm English! Go Steve!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> Who's being down on the Kurt guy? Yes they are both putting in superhuman efforts but as Steve is English, as are a lot of us (If not English we are Scottish, Welsh & Irish) it's only natural that we are not going to be totally impartial.
> It's not a level playing field by any means, as far as I can see. I have cycled in lovely flat Florida, and I've cycled in not quite so flat Yorkshire. In Winter, I know which one I'd prefer to do. I'd have done a lot more miles this year in nice, flat (ish), sunny Florida. I might not have whinged that it was cold in the mornings either, not when you consider that it's -4 here with ice coverage.
> America is a massive country with climatic changes across it. Kurt can ride in the warmth in winter, and go North and ride in less heat in the height of summer. He has a following Winnibago to help him out and an pretty much instant change of bike if needs be. Hotels at night to sleep in too.
> 
> I am not impartial in the slightest. I'm English! Go Steve!


Good question! Good answer!


----------



## Brandane (5 Feb 2015)

Who's being down on the Kurt guy?



tommaguzzi said:


> Does anyone else think the american bloke is cheating by using a recumbent to try and break a record which was set by a rider using regular bike?





tommaguzzi said:


> I believe its unfair because he is using a machine which in certain conditions I.e the. ultra flat roads which he is riding has much less wind resistance.





tommaguzzi said:


> Even without the long line to Dallas all those other lines on that map shown in the link are highly suspicious all dead straight some going directly over water! Someone needs to tell him this is bicycle event.





tommaguzzi said:


> I am saying the american bloke cannot even get is route verified properly because of "software issues" but our man Steve just gets on with it using multiple devices available to anyone.





tommaguzzi said:


> Bikes arn't rocket science and changing a derailer should be a 15 min fix assuming he carries a spares in his giant support truck. Even if he can't do it himself you would think one of his support crew could. I know he broke a steering head yesterday but is no one maintaining his multiple spare bikes when he is not riding them or is everyone too busy out riding on the front taking the wind for him?





tommaguzzi said:


> this photo on Kurt's latest fb page suggests he has two other riders both on recumbants.





tommaguzzi said:


> Things looking badfor Kurt though if his equipment is failing this early.





tommaguzzi said:


> "Tarzan" rode south all day on dead straight, pan flat roads in 17 degree heat with a 15 mph tail wind.
> Plenty of us on this forum could have done that.





tommaguzzi said:


> Just checked current progress. Kurt seems to be using the wind again. 50 odd miles straight west with a 13 mph tail wind gusting to 26mph. nice temperature of 21c.
> He will have to turn north soon so it will be a crosswind unless he gets in the van and drives east first for another straight west leg.





tommaguzzi said:


> Steve climbed. 54,208 mtrs
> Kurt climbed 11,268 mtrs
> 
> Steve has climbed almost 5 times as much
> ...


----------



## Saluki (5 Feb 2015)

Brandane said:


> Who's being down on the Kurt guy?


So, one person then.
If you can get through life and only one person has a downer on you, you are doing pretty darned well.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> I have cycled in lovely flat Florida, and I've cycled in not quite so flat Yorkshire. In Winter, I know which one I'd prefer to do.



I live in the mildly hilly Yorkshire Dales, and I know what Florida's like. It's no competition: Yorkshire wins. What Kurt's doing would be outstandingly tedious for one day, let alone a year. That said, for pure mile eating, Florida is patently better, so long as he can avoid feeding himself to an alligator out of sheer boredom. When he moves north to the great plains, that's going to be less than thrilling, scenery-wise, too :-\


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Feb 2015)

User13710 said:


> I don't think he's bored - he's just separated from his wife and begun a relationship with the head of his support crew.


Is he allowed to have sex (under the rules)? Considering he's not allowed a drink and all.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Feb 2015)

Isn't she pretty much his total support crew? Very supportive, anyway. Commendable diligence. (I was steering clear of that theme here, but nonetheless I still think Steve's year looks a lot more interesting than Kurt's!)


----------



## Saluki (5 Feb 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> Is he allowed to have sex (under the rules)? Considering he's not allowed a drink and all.


As long as it's not while on the bike on the route, I can't see why not.


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 Feb 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Are you guido tommaselli?



That will be me.


----------



## fimm (6 Feb 2015)

I was thinking that Steve's life for the year will be quite a lonely one - yes I know he has friends supporting and also he's staying with people, some of whom I assume he knows but I think others are just Random People Off The Internet - but it takes a particular kind of personality to be able to do that. (This isn't a critisism, just a thought on one aspect of the challenge that crossed my mind.)


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Feb 2015)

There's an article in The Guardian all about Steve:

Linky

Edit: Oops, I see The Tattooed Beat Messiah has already posted the link. Mea Culpa.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2015)

He rode our way again today, looking at Strava our routes crossed today though I never saw him


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2015)

According to strava he climbed Burrough hill today and that would have been after about 90 miles .Anybody who knows the hill knows that some achievement and then to carry on and do another 100 miles is staggering


----------



## Banjo (8 Feb 2015)

A Steve Abraham quote that amused me.

"“I keep seeing these signs everywhere saying, ‘we sell manure and eggs’. I don’t know what it is with these farmhouses: if you ever need shoot and eggs, you know where to come.”


----------



## jay clock (8 Feb 2015)

I am very proud of getting to about 750km this year.. SA has done 11500km so far.....


----------



## Saluki (9 Feb 2015)

User3094 said:


> How the hell does he fend off boredom?


Reading the signs for manure and eggs, by the sound of it.
Some people are happy with their own company and watching the world as it passes by. I can do it for hours on end, but not every day.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Feb 2015)

Banjo said:


> A Steve Abraham quote that amused me.
> 
> "“I keep seeing these signs everywhere saying, ‘we sell manure and eggs’. I don’t know what it is with these farmhouses: if you ever need shoot and eggs, you know where to come.”



I know the feeling. On all Audaxes that I have done, I've wondered on the practicalities of stopping and picking up a few eggs.


----------



## Saluki (9 Feb 2015)

BrumJim said:


> I know the feeling. On all Audaxes that I have done, I've wondered on the practicalities of stopping and picking up a few eggs.


I've stopped on more than one organised ride - they were supposed to be sportives but, although we had numbers they got put in pockets to prove we were on the ride at the jam buttie stop, it wasn't timed except by ourselves on our phones/watches/bike computers - and bought some plums and shared them with other riders, strawberries too. Never eggs.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Feb 2015)

Use the eggs to throw at people overtaking you.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Feb 2015)

There's an interview with Steve on The Bike Show here:

http://thebikeshow.net/a-year-on-two-wheels/


----------



## Brandane (11 Feb 2015)

BenM said:


> its probably been said before but I think they two (?three) modern attempts are actually very different so shouldn't really be classed as the same record... Florida is well known for its hills and bad weather where as the UK is flat as a pancake and mild even in winter...
> Perhaps the UCA should have regional records? so the chap in Florida isn't beating the UK record he is setting the first Florida one using the distance set in the UK as a benchmark...
> Go Steve though - incredible progress so far.


Similarly, it could be said that NEITHER of the modern record bids can be compared to the original Tommy Godwin record; thanks to modern lighter bikes with wider ranges of gears, better lights, improved clothing, etc..
The fact of the matter is that the record is purely for DISTANCE cycled in a year. It's not in any way related to height climbed, headwinds beaten, days of rain, or miles done in the dark. 
If both Kurt and Steve are successful, then Steve will obviously still have the BRITISH record, irrespective of what Kurt does.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2015)

Brandane said:


> Similarly, it could be said that NEITHER of the modern record bids can be compared to the original Tommy Godwin record; thanks to modern lighter bikes with wider ranges of gears, better lights, improved clothing, etc..
> The fact of the matter is that the record is purely for DISTANCE cycled in a year. It's not in any way related to height climbed, headwinds beaten, days of rain, or miles done in the dark.
> If both Kurt and Steve are successful, then Steve will obviously still have the BRITISH record, irrespective of what Kurt does.




Tommy did have a heavier bike, but with all Steve's gear he's carrying it works out near enough the same. 
Kurt is riding lightweight bikes with all the gear being carried by his back up Winnebago.


----------



## Brandane (11 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Tommy did have a heavier bike, but with all Steve's gear he's carrying it works out near enough the same.


Noticed that big Carradice rack bag in yesterdays photo. What is he carrying when he's "only" out for a 2 day ride with one night (for now) away from home??
I carry less for 2 weeks in France, if I'm not camping!


----------



## mcshroom (11 Feb 2015)

Three GPS units, a HRM, a SPOT tracker and charging equipment for those plus the lighting is quite bulky before you start on normal cycling equipment. Plus it's the middle of winter so waterproofs, extra layers etc.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Feb 2015)

Brandane said:


> Similarly, it could be said that NEITHER of the modern record bids can be compared to the original Tommy Godwin record; thanks to modern lighter bikes with wider ranges of gears, better lights, improved clothing, etc..
> The fact of the matter is that the record is purely for DISTANCE cycled in a year. *It's not in any way related to height climbed, headwinds beaten, days of rain, or miles done in the dark. *
> If both Kurt and Steve are successful, then Steve will obviously still have the BRITISH record, irrespective of what Kurt does.


Those conditions are the sort of thing 'we' general purpose cyclists identify with. We also nominally 'realise' the colossal undertaking (by anyone here, or there). If all rides turned into pancake flat ones, I think there would be a 'loss' of identity somehow - for Steve at any rate. Obviously, the ideal would have been to try and copy the routes originally used - within reason, by TG, so that a 'like for like' comparison might be made. 'Corinthian spirit' might exemplify Steve, as he is keeping his rides as real as could be.

On the Progress thread,* Ian said*:
_To be honest I'm really not bothered about Kurt. I have met Steve and cycled with him a few times. I'm really only interested in following his ride and progress rather then the side show. Though it does make for compelling viewing.
_
*Pale Rider offered:*
Kurt will be a bit more than a sideshow if he beats Steve on mileage.

I'm a bigger patriot than most people I know, but to me it's winner take all.

The tiny audax community will always remember Steve, the wider world will forget him within a week, just as they will Tarzan if he does fewer miles.

Pale Rider, Today at 12:28Report
Top#530Like+ QuoteReply
If it does come to a 'winner takes all' situation then there needs to be fair comparison of conditions. Maybe my thoughts are with the 'romance', endurance and spirit of the ride and, like Ian, regard an optimum conditions, mile-munching exercise with bed-in-a-van following along behind,(heaven forbid in front *) as just a bit too antiseptic.
As for Steve being forgotten by the wider world within a week...well, let's tell and Tweet and write so that just doesn't happen. Audax UK could start with the 'Teethgrinder Two Hundred' or somesuch name for one of its rides, Milton Keynes Council would get a statue organised...a 'Boris Bronze' depicting Steve and achievements etc at the 'royal bit' of the East West Superhighway...all sorts of interesting things! Same for Kurt in Florida or wherever he can be remembered.

*Lighthearted aside - don't get silly.


----------



## jay clock (13 Feb 2015)

"I think it’s better than going to work every day. This is like a good holiday to me." so says Steve here http://blog.strava.com/steven-abrahams-year-long-time-trial-9390/


----------



## tommaguzzi (14 Feb 2015)

jay clock said:


> "I think it’s better than going to work every day. This is like a good holiday to me." so says Steve here http://blog.strava.com/steven-abrahams-year-long-time-trial-9390/



Oh Steve you must have a really crap job to think punishing yourself with double century rides everyday in England during the depths of winter is just one big holiday,


----------



## Ian H (14 Feb 2015)

Steve just has different priorities. He works when he has to in order to fund his cycling. Works quite well in that he's paid off his mortgage and can afford to take a year off.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Oh Steve you must have a really crap job to think punishing yourself with double century rides everyday in England during the depths of winter is just one big holiday,


You have never met Steve. That is so obvious.


----------



## velovoice (14 Feb 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Oh Steve you must have a really crap job to think punishing indulging yourself with double century rides everyday in England during the depths of winter is just one big holiday,


FTFY


----------



## MacB (14 Feb 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Oh Steve you must have a really crap job to think punishing yourself with double century rides everyday in England during the depths of winter is just one big holiday,



I think he has a passion/obsession/addiction - it may be an extreme example, by some standards, but he truly does embody working to live


----------



## tommaguzzi (14 Feb 2015)

velovoice said:


> FTFY



OK I'll accept the correction. I should also probably have worded it " you must really hate your job".
Everyone reading my past posts knows I although I have never met Steve ( I hope I will later this year on the road ) that I am a big supporter of steve's amazing effort and ment no disrespect.


----------



## Saluki (14 Feb 2015)

MacB said:


> I think he has a passion/obsession/addiction - it may be an extreme example, by some standards, but he truly does embody working to live


I used to be very similar when I had horses. I worked with animals and was self employed. I worked my backside off in the winter so that I could spend most of the summer riding and left the work to my partners in my business. Worked really well for years. Now I work as hard as I have to to spend time riding my bike and playing my guitar. Life is too bloomin' short to live to work.


----------



## velovoice (14 Feb 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> OK I'll accept the correction. I should also probably have worded it " you must really hate your job".
> Everyone reading my past posts knows I although I have never met Steve ( I hope I will later this year on the road ) that I am a big supporter of steve's amazing effort and ment no disrespect.


I totally get your support and know you meant no disrespect. Speculating or assuming things about someone's motivations -- even while 100% supporting what they're doing -- is one of the Dark Arts. And not knowing someone personally makes it impossible to get right.

I've never had the impression that Steve hates/hated his job - merely that it was a means to an end. As @MacB said, Steve works to live, not lives to work.


----------



## jay clock (15 Feb 2015)

ok, so today I did 75k (longest of year) and very content with that. I agreed with my cycling chums that even one day of what SA is doing would represent a significant challenge (and that with 3 of the 4 of us having done Ironmans and similar)


----------



## PMarkey (15 Feb 2015)

Kurt does a lot of his rides on the various trails criss crossing Florida and they tend to be no motor vehicles so I don't think he's drafting his camper van also Alicia his crew chief has mentioned in the past her difficulties finding Kurt on the road .


Paul


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2015)

PMarkey said:


> Kurt does a lot of his rides on the various trails criss crossing Florida and they tend to be no motor vehicles so I don't think he's drafting his camper van also Alicia his crew chief has mentioned in the past her difficulties finding Kurt on the road .


That's good to know.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Feb 2015)

PMarkey said:


> Kurt does a lot of his rides on the various trails criss crossing Florida and they tend to be no motor vehicles so I don't think he's drafting his camper van also Alicia his crew chief has mentioned in the past her difficulties finding Kurt on the road .
> 
> 
> Paul



From what I can gather from the chatter on the other place, Kurt isn't being drafted by the camper van.

On Steve's front page, under the 'riding with Steve' section it says: "Riders offering a ‘draft’ are also appreciated but Steve has his own pace and it may be that you’d make him work too hard for a long period, whilst you may feel fresh consider the riding Steve has already done. We need to let him travel the roads at his own pace, when he needs drafting, he’ll ask."

http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Feb 2015)

I'm really surprised that drafting is allowed. In fact, I'm quite surprised that a 'bent is allowed.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Feb 2015)

albion said:


> http://www.dispatch.com/content/blo...1/can-tarzan-cycle-80000-miles-in-a-year.html
> 
> "Kurt figures he’ll burn about 12,000 calories a day, which means he has to eat a lot to maintain his weight."
> 
> Can you burn 12,000 at 100bpm ?



I'd be surprised.

https://www.strava.com/activities/190333400

That's one of my longest single day rides. I burned about 5900 calories over 168 miles, with the best part of 5500 ft of climbing. That wasn't on a 'bent, but I still think 12000 cal's is a bit of an overstatement.


----------



## Mugshot (16 Feb 2015)

I know this isn't Steve, but it's member of Steves crew (Crew Chief no less) so I thoughtyou may be interested. Kurt rode the 12hr version of the Sebring and did a total of 263 miles on that day.




Chris Hopkinson
Very disappointed with my 430.4miles at the Sebring 24hr. I had various problems on the day including a cold, and vision problems. None of them exuse what was a poor performance! I wasn't capable of beating 2 World Class performances of 521miles by Marko Marko Baloh, and 503miles by Scott Luikart, but feel I should have been capable of about 480miles and 3rd or 4th place.
After all my good 24hr performances recently I suppose I was due a bad one, this was definitely it! It was typical coming though when the field was amazing and they all did great rides! Congratulations to Marko in 1st with 521miles and Scott in 2nd with 503miles, also Anders Tesgaard with a great ride of 483miles for 3rd, Damon Taaffe stormed in with 475miles in 4th. Sarah Cooper did an amazing ride of 460miles to win the women's event and get 5th overall, also Erik Newsholme in 6th standard bike with 441miles. I was 7th standard bike with 430miles - just not good enough!!


----------



## Mugshot (16 Feb 2015)

This thread will be taking a dark turn if it descends into suggestions of ridng a little too closely to the edge of the rules or worse thinly veiled accusations of cheating.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Feb 2015)

Mugshot said:


> This thread will be taking a dark turn if it descends into suggestions of ridng a little too closely to the edge of the rules or worse thinly veiled accusations of cheating.



Drafting is allowed, so there is no accusation of anything.

Seems to me they are both riding well within the letter - and the spirit - of the rules.

As I mentioned earlier, that may partly be because there is not such a huge benefit to be gained from drafting because of the huge overall mileage and relatively slow speed.

If a rider could follow a double decker bus for 200 miles, all day, every day, for the year, there would be a decent benefit.

But practically, that's not possible.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Feb 2015)

User said:


> How long are the passes over the Rockies? Long enough to be worth driving up whilst eating breakfast before bombing back down and repeat?



I believe that has been suggested for both riders.

Someone said Steve could go to the top of a valley in the south of France, get a good run down, and be returned to the top by a vehicle.

I think - as you speculate - the down mileage is not long enough to warrant the time taken for the return journey.

Then there's the logistics, the car/camper could break down or get stuck in traffic.

Also, neither attempt is extravagantly funded.

There's no budget for paid help, which you would need in the shape of at least one driver to make the vehicle plan work.

I also have the impression Steve - and possibly Kurt as well - would reject such an idea as not in the spirit of the attempt.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I believe that has been suggested for both riders.
> 
> Someone said Steve could go to the top of a valley in the south of France, get a good run down, and be returned to the top by a vehicle.
> 
> ...


Ascent data on the GPS would show things a little out of kilter...unless it was left switched on!  Surely no-one would break their spirit of adventure. I imagine Steve riding up, in order to ride down though, and I imagine Kurt riding flat as flat can be, for quantity, not necessarily 'quality'. (Can you see beautiful sunshine out of your window this morning? Isn't it glorious - we want to be outside, riding, enjoying, casting off the cumbersome overgarments just a little...Steve will love it. For Kurt, it's just another day...)


----------



## Ian H (17 Feb 2015)

The UMCA does reserve the right to alter or add to the rules during the event (though not retrospectively).


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Feb 2015)

I spotted Steve out on the road today. This is what he looked like:


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Feb 2015)

By the way, did anyone else order a supporters jersey? See this post: 205 miles in a day (Tommy Godwin Challenge) - the Progress thread

I did, and it's still not arrived after 10 days. Did they maybe not want to get them made until they had orders (to avoid surplus stock) or something? Or has mine maybe just gone astray?


----------



## albion (18 Feb 2015)

Mugshot said:


> This thread will be taking a dark turn if...


We simply have to acknowledge that it has become a funny thing having two widely disparate record attempts.

It would have been nicer having one starting after another has ended but as is we are maybe better off celebrating both British and US records.
Personally I don't like the progress report doing a head to head. Separated Steve progress and Kurt progress threads would be better received by me.

It would also be good to have US guests posting on Kurts progress, He don't ever seem to be going anywhere, unlike Steve.


----------



## Saluki (18 Feb 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> By the way, did anyone else order a supporters jersey? See this post: 205 miles in a day (Tommy Godwin Challenge) - the Progress thread
> 
> I did, and it's still not arrived after 10 days. Did they maybe not want to get them made until they had orders (to avoid surplus stock) or something? Or has mine maybe just gone astray?


A quick email to the suppliers should clear that one up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2015)

albion said:


> We simply have to acknowledge that it has become a funny thing having two widely disparate record attempts.
> 
> It would have been nicer having one starting after another has ended but as is we are maybe better off celebrating both British and US records.
> Personally I don't like the progress report doing a head to head. Separated Steve progress and Kurt progress threads would be better received by me.
> ...


I disagree. The two attempts are being done like chalk and cheese but we're already far away from being able to measure either of their progress against TG. They're simply miles ahead of where he was at this stage of the ordeal. It's simply more relevant to compare the different performances and modes of the 2 serious contenders. Separate threads would be forever cross-referencing these two's performances. So, IMO, best to keep the two of them here.


----------



## albion (18 Feb 2015)

Nope, it helps turn it all into a distance race. A dangerous mindset considering the end race implications.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Feb 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> By the way, did anyone else order a supporters jersey? See this post: 205 miles in a day (Tommy Godwin Challenge) - the Progress thread
> 
> I did, and it's still not arrived after 10 days. Did they maybe not want to get them made until they had orders (to avoid surplus stock) or something? Or has mine maybe just gone astray?



If you read the website, it states "We are offering this for *pre-sale only until Sunday 22nd February*. All orders will ship at the end of March."


----------



## albion (18 Feb 2015)

http://oneyeartimetrial.org.uk/donate

Steves donor page FYI.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Feb 2015)

So. Who is going to 'play' our intrepid heroes when the film is produced?
Timothy Spall for Steve, and Silvester Stallone for Kurt? Or Christopher Ecclestone v Johhny Depp? David Beckham will play a cameo, as 'Ian Rauk/us' - the internet messenger.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> If you read the website, it states "We are offering this for *pre-sale only until Sunday 22nd February*. All orders will ship at the end of March."


Duh. Thanks


----------



## Mugshot (19 Feb 2015)

albion said:


> It would have been nicer having one starting after another has ended but as is we are maybe better off celebrating both British and US records. Personally I don't like the progress report doing a head to head. Separated Steve progress and Kurt progress threads would be better received by me.
> 
> It would also be good to have US guests posting on Kurts progress, He don't ever seem to be going anywhere, unlike Steve.



I think it's generally me that posts Kurts videos in the progress thread and I do that because as far as I am aware it's the progress thread for the record attempt, not just a progress thread for Steves attempt at the record. I do get the impression that there are some posters that aren't interested in what Kurt is doing, but I have assumed that there would be some that are. After all, the attempt is for a world record, not a British or US version of a record.
I'm not sure what you mean by Kurt does not seem to be going anywhere unlike Steve, he's not going round and round a track (well OK he did once). Have a look at THIS link and drag the UK over to Florida, it's not that different.



albion said:


> Nope, it helps turn it all into a distance race. A dangerous mindset considering the end race implications.


What does this mean?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2015)

Mugshot said:


> I do that because as far as I am aware it's the progress thread for the record attempt, not just a progress thread for Steves attempt at the record. I



This^^^^
Let's stick to the one thread it makes things easier to follow.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> This^^^^
> Let's stick to the one thread it makes things easier to follow.


Yeah, I agree. Riding to work this morning, and thinking of all Kurt's spilt blood already (wait 'til he starts getting caught in the 'grinder'...) the other person suited to play him would be that loveable reservoir pup, JT (no, not him Ian, the one that has an 'ology')





Kurt, showing how he's gonna put blood on this forearm...


----------



## Mugshot (19 Feb 2015)

From Chris Hopkinsons Facebook
*
Chris 'Hoppo' hopkinson*
14 mins ·
Having just returned from Florida, doing 430.4miles in the Sebring 24hr, I am the only person to have ridden with both Steve and Kurt this year. Both are in excellent shape and are riding super strong. The weather in Florida at the moment is worse than ours believe it or not!
I am happy to field any questions??


----------



## Aperitif (19 Feb 2015)

I wonder what sort of 'worse'? Temperature is the important one.

Florida, roughly....

MK, equally roughly...

They both deserve a good beer, whatever the weather!


----------



## tommaguzzi (19 Feb 2015)

Beer is banned by the organisers. But only for Steve apparently.





Also see video posted on page 41 of progress thread.


----------



## Fnaar (20 Feb 2015)

Apols if already posted. Thought y'all might like this. Inconsequential, but kinda interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Feb 2015)

Nice the way that Steve points out a 'hole' knowing he has a rider close behind - natural instinct of a good rider.


----------



## Beebo (20 Feb 2015)

Sunday weather forecast looks awful, hope Steve has a plan.


----------



## summerdays (20 Feb 2015)

Are they allowed to have a day off? Presumably they don't have to ride every single day? I've wondered this if they are feeling really unwell, rather than the weather putting them off.


----------



## tommaguzzi (20 Feb 2015)

I like the little mph/BPM graphic on the video. Steve looks well layered up its amazing he can ride so far everyday in all that kit.


----------



## Saluki (20 Feb 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> I like the little mph/BPM graphic on the video. Steve looks well layered up its amazing he can ride so far everyday in all that kit.


How far and fast will he be riding when released from the bulk of that lot?


----------



## Mugshot (22 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Are they allowed to have a day off? Presumably they don't have to ride every single day? I've wondered this if they are feeling really unwell, rather than the weather putting them off.


William "Ironox" Pruett has had three days of so far, it doesn't appear to have had much of an effect on his challenge


----------



## Tim Hall (22 Feb 2015)

Beer news from the UCMA (the people who wrote the rules for this):


> From Drew Clark, UMCA-
> 
> Due to the several misinterpretations of the rules governing alcohol, UMCA is providing this clarification:
> 
> ...



Looks like common sense is breaking out.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Feb 2015)

But Kurt had a beer for lunch.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Feb 2015)

Beebo said:


> Sunday weather forecast looks awful, hope Steve has a plan.


I drove down the A1 from Yorkshire and there were bands of heavy rain and poor visibility. Miserable but not actually difficult conditions for cycling. 

Really Steve has been lucky so far, in that we've had no bad snow or ice.


----------



## swansonj (23 Feb 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Beer news from the UCMA (the people who wrote the rules for this):
> 
> Looks like common sense is breaking out.


I understood that Chris, as crew chief, is covered by the same restriction. So, wherever he is, which as we know recently included a different time zone, does he have to await a text from Steve confirming that he's stopped for the day before Chris can have a drink? Or has common sense extended even further?


----------



## Fnaar (23 Feb 2015)

Steve's Strava Heat Map so far:


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Steve's Strava Heat Map so far:


You're not going to catch me out this time fnaarster...oh no! See yesterday in the progress thread. One thing's for sure - Steve must have a goodbody to keep going like the clappers day after day.


----------



## Fnaar (23 Feb 2015)

Aperitif said:


> You're not going to catch me out this time fnaarster...oh no! See yesterday in the progress thread. One thing's for sure - Steve must have a goodbody to keep going like the clappers day after day.


Whoops, posted it in the wrong place


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Whoops, posted it in the wrong place




What 'teef is saying is that's already been posted in the progress thread


----------



## Mugshot (23 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What 'teef is saying is that's already been posted in the progress thread


Yeah!!


----------



## theclaud (23 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What 'teef is saying is that's already been posted in the progress thread


Is this handy translation service available for all Teef's posts? Perhaps Shaun could provide some sort of button...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> Is this handy translation service available for all Teef's posts? Perhaps Shaun could provide some sort of button...




the 'Babeltif'


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2015)

User said:


> The ones where you don't need to understand them don't get the treatment.


Eh?


----------



## User482 (24 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> the 'Babeltif'


Isn't that an argument with processed cheese?


----------



## Rob H (24 Feb 2015)

Is it me but Kurt is riding a lot of highways, the one he did yesterday would be like steve riding down the A1

Im amazed they have a rule about beer but not about multiple lane highways...


----------



## Sunny Portrush (25 Feb 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> I spotted Steve out on the road today. This is what he looked like:




If Steve is looking for further revenue streams, surely a red " I spotted Steve" would go down a storm!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2015)

Sunny Portrush said:


> If Steve is looking for further revenue streams, surely a red " I spotted Steve" would go down a storm!




Was thinking along the same lines this morning. But with 'GO STEVE!' on the back.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (25 Feb 2015)

Or any other suitable slogan, "Where's Steve" lol


----------



## User19783 (1 Mar 2015)

Looks like Steve started early this morning, already done 5 miles, 
Here's wishing him all the best today.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Mar 2015)

I have read some of the stuff on the Progress thread and, after seeing Steve's maps - often starting out from MK and meandering, thought to look out for 'KurtSey'...where does he 'originate', where is he at the moment etc?
Seems he is an Arkansas citizen, side by side with that great President, William J Clinton, no less. 
I put Arkansas into Googlemaps and then asked for directions to Key West, wherever that may be, but a scene of a recent ride...turns out it is only 13 - 14 miles away, so quite local.
Ooops, that should be 1314 miles away - in wintry Florida, where the snow is on the peaks as KS ascends yet again. 

As Ian might say..."Go Steve" *

*Ian, please translate for my followers, ta.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I have read some of the stuff on the Progress thread and, after seeing Steve's maps - often starting out from MK and meandering, thought to look out for 'KurtSey'...where does he 'originate', where is he at the moment etc?
> Seems he is an Arkansas citizen, side by side with that great President, William J Clinton, no less.
> I put Arkansas into Googlemaps and then asked for directions to Key West, wherever that may be, but a scene of a recent ride...turns out it is only 13 - 14 miles away, so quite local.
> Ooops, that should be 1314 miles away - in wintry Florida, where the snow is on the peaks as KS ascends yet again.
> ...


You're quite right, it would appear that Kurt has indeed headed south for the winter, the clever money is on him migrating north as things start to warm up.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Mar 2015)

Mugshot said:


> You're quite right, it would appear that Kurt has indeed headed south for the winter, the clever money is on him migrating north as things start to warm up.


Quite. The interesting thought (for my processing pea) is that Lands End to John O groats etc is 874 miles. If Steve migrated a similar distance to start riding around, he'd be in a little town called Donji Banjevac in Bosnia Hertzegovena..for example. 2114+Kms away - or 1314 miles...


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Quite. The interesting thought (for my processing pea) is that Lands End to John O groats etc is 874 miles. If Steve migrated a similar distance to start riding around, he'd be in a little town called Donji Banjevac in Bosnia Hertzegovena..for example. 2114+Kms away - or 1314 miles...


Is it pan flat around there?


----------



## Aperitif (3 Mar 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Is it pan flat around there?


No. Pan-european.


----------



## Banjo (8 Mar 2015)

I was talking to someone yesterday who said Steve has lost a lot of weight since the start.

I guess this is to be expected but he seems to eat well from what I have read.

Will this level off at his natural fighting weight or will he need to rethink his fuel intake sttrategy I wonder.


----------



## Saluki (8 Mar 2015)

There was a pic on his facebook page of feet and scales. Scales reading just shy of 11 stone. Not sure how much Steve weighed to start with nor how tall he is.


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2015)

So when SA did his 220 mile ride, he left at 2.30am and normally he does 190ish by leaving at 5am, so what was the point of that. Earlier finish, didn't sleep well, easier day over a longer period with more rest?


----------



## Saluki (8 Mar 2015)

Maybe he finished earlier and so had longer in bed to recover before the next 5am ride. I know that he is up earlier than 5am but even so.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> So when SA did his 220 mile ride, he left at 2.30am and normally he does 190ish by leaving at 5am, so what was the point of that. Earlier finish, didn't sleep well, easier day over a longer period with more rest?


I thought he may have had a date that evening, but as you said he didn't seem to finish any earlier, it did seem a little odd. Perhaps @Ian H can shed a bit of extra light on things.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> There was a pic on his facebook page of feet and scales. Scales reading just shy of 11 stone. Not sure how much Steve weighed to start with nor how tall he is.


Here we go 






I may as well stick the others up too


----------



## Ian H (8 Mar 2015)

Mugshot said:


> I thought he may have had a date that evening, but as you said he didn't seem to finish any earlier, it did seem a little odd. Perhaps @Ian H can shed a bit of extra light on things.



I'm afraid I don't know, but I suspect Steve merely woke and thought he might as well be cycling. I believe he did have a doze during the day. I shan't see him for at least a month or so.


----------



## srw (8 Mar 2015)

There was a suggestion over the road (which seems likely) that he wanted to make the most of the relatively windless night, and catch the wind on his way home when it freshened quite a lot during the day.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Mar 2015)

Trying not to infest the 'Progress' thread with 'Discussion' (hard!) it might have been interesting to add in temperature data, and to see how our subjects perform. Is this detailed anywhere, on a day by day basis? I meant to ask when I watched (thank you mugshot ) a "Brr it's cold" video excerpt from Kurtsea last week. Also, has Steve lumped his bike on a train or campervan, to date, in order to return to base, or some other location, or is it always ride, rest, ride without any 'intervention'...seems like it from a cursory look at the days. Kurt's bed drives with him, so maybe he'll start from different locations to where he arrived the previous night... In England, outside, it is a glorious, sunny 13C - marvellous cycling climate compared to the dank old, cold and dark days. Even I felt good - imagine how Steve must be enjoying the change.


----------



## Mugshot (11 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Trying not to infest the 'Progress' thread with 'Discussion' (hard!) it might have been interesting to add in temperature data, and to see how our subjects perform. Is this detailed anywhere, on a day by day basis? I meant to ask when I watched (thank you mugshot ) a "Brr it's cold" video excerpt from Kurtsea last week. Also, has Steve lumped his bike on a train or campervan, to date, in order to return to base, or some other location, or is it always ride, rest, ride without any 'intervention'...seems like it from a cursory look at the days. Kurt's bed drives with him, so maybe he'll start from different locations to where he arrived the previous night... In England, outside, it is a glorious, sunny 13C - marvellous cycling climate compared to the dank old, cold and dark days. Even I felt good - imagine how Steve must be enjoying the change.


It's a toughy knowing whether to post in discussion or progress isn't it, I think I may have crossed the line a few times but it hasn't been noticed so I think I may have got away with it  I don't know about the temperature data although I'm sure it'll be there somewhere, I may have a poke around later. I don't think Steve has done anything other than ride, eat, sleep. No campers or trains. Kurt has on the other hand been a little canny and certainly appeared to be travelling to locations which would help him for the following days ride. He appears to be heading up country now though so whether that'll change or not we'll see. I think he may be on the way to see William Pruett to find out when he's going to start his challenge.
BTW I'm glad it's nice where you are, just so it's know it's hammering down here and blowing at 24mph gusting to 33mph.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Mar 2015)

Mugshot said:


> It's a toughy knowing whether to post in discussion or progress isn't it, I think I may have crossed the line a few times but it hasn't been noticed so I think I may have got away with it  I don't know about the temperature data although I'm sure it'll be there somewhere, I may have a poke around later. I don't think Steve has done anything other than ride, eat, sleep. No campers or trains. Kurt has on the other hand been a little canny and certainly appeared to be travelling to locations which would help him for the following days ride. *He appears to be heading up country now though* so whether that'll change or not we'll see. I think he may be on the way to see William Pruett to find out when he's going to start his challenge.
> BTW I'm glad it's nice where you are, just so it's know* it's hammering down here and blowing at 24mph gusting to 33mph*.


Don't be a wimp. Pass the suncream, ta. 
Talking of heading up country, maybe Summer will bring diverting video footage from Kurt-O-Rama land..?


----------



## Mugshot (11 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Don't be a wimp. Pass the suncream, ta.


Hey, I don't remember complaining, I'll still get my 30 miles in today 

I'd much rather if it was warmer and not raining though


----------



## summerdays (12 Mar 2015)

The problem with moving to a new location it means using up part of your day, by the locks Steve is filling most of his with riding by going at a slower pace. Kurt is cycling faster so has a bit more time to move, but it must eat into his time, and if he moves when he is asleep then it's not going to be the most restful sleep. I think over the year that the recovery period may become important to their physical and mental strength.


----------



## Mugshot (12 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3584025, member: 9609"]how do you pronounce "Searvogel" ?[/QUOTE]
Searvogel


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3584025, member: 9609"]how do you pronounce "Searvogel" ?[/QUOTE]
SeawhatIdidthere...


----------



## Saluki (12 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3584025, member: 9609"]how do you pronounce "Searvogel" ?[/QUOTE]
I pronounce it Sear-vogel. Kind of as it's spelled. May be it's Ser-vogel though. I've never heard the name spoken so just my best guess. It's surely not going to be an American version of Featherstonehaugh (pronounced Fanshawe) is it?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3584465, member: 9609"]I don't know why he is not adding a side goal or two to his challenge - like cycling the length and breadth of every mainland US State in a year. - would be my dream come true to do some massive tour with the wife supporting in a camper van (she would never agree though)[/QUOTE]
Too lumpy? Maybe a solar panel mounted upon the recumbent with a refrigerated garment might do the trick in places?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2015)

*Comments*






*Leigh Huberdeau* 
Keep ramping up the miles 
Great work! 
Closing in on the Brit!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2015)

For Strava users, there is now a HAM'R club you can join and compare your weekly efforts to Steve and Kurt. The UMCA have also created a leader board that tracks everyones yearly mileage, currently it only tracks your mileage from the date you join the Strava club, but they are working on getting the data from Jan 1st.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/hamr

http://ultracycling.com/sections/records/data/hamr/ click on the "Peleton" link at the top - it takes forever to load on my computer at work for some reason.


----------



## Mugshot (13 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> For Strava users, there is now a HAM'R club you can join and compare your weekly efforts to Steve and Kurt. The UMCA have also created a leader board that tracks everyones yearly mileage, currently it only tracks your mileage from the date you join the Strava club, but they are working on getting the data from Jan 1st.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/clubs/hamr
> 
> http://ultracycling.com/sections/records/data/hamr/ click on the "Peleton" link at the top - it takes forever to load on my computer at work for some reason.


Done, ta.
How to feel inadequate in three easy clicks


----------



## rowdin (13 Mar 2015)

Just joined as well, Now going for a ride.


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> I pronounce it Sear-vogel. Kind of as it's spelled. May be it's Ser-vogel though. I've never heard the name spoken so just my best guess. It's surely not going to be an American version of Featherstonehaugh (pronounced Fanshawe) is it?



Looks like a bastardization of the Dutch "siervogel" which means "decorative bird".


----------



## velovoice (29 Mar 2015)

Tommy Godwin famously "had to re-learn to walk" after his epic 1939-1940 achievements. His daughter Barbara has said that "to the day he died he walked with his feet turned out and his hands were curled, a permanent reminder of cycling 205 miles a day for a year" -- indeed 100,000 miles over 500 days.

At the beginning of the year when outlining what Steve's costs were anticipated to be this year, his Controller mentioned being prepared for Steve to need physiotherapy as the year progressed -- and hoped that financially this would be possible, either paid for by supporters or donated by a local physiotherapist. 
This has played at the back of my mind off and on the past three months. While it was reassuring to see Steve himself say on YACF the other day that he feels stronger than ever, it was even more reassuring to catch this exchange in the comments thread on his oneyeartimetrial.org.uk website:


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

Does anyone know what average speed Tommy Godwin rode at?


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

User said:


> 75065/24*365 = 8.57 mph. Pretty slack really.


Don't give up the day job, Adrian.


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

I was asking because I was wondering if SA is riding fast enough to give himself enough rest for the longer days. I admit to not knowing a lot about long distance audaxing but to me, he appears to be struggling more as his distance increases.


----------



## velovoice (29 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> he appears to be struggling more as his distance increases.


His steady low heart rate says otherwise.
ETA: It's all on Strava (you have to join in order to view/follow).


----------



## velovoice (29 Mar 2015)

velovoice said:


> His steady low heart rate says otherwise.


And.... he posted on YACF (which carries 100x the detail/discussion as CC) the other day saying he feels the strongest he's felt all year so far.


----------



## Saluki (29 Mar 2015)

Thing on Facebook 40 minutes ago

There has been an incident this morning on the A38 near Wellington. Steve and bike are fine. The team have been dealing with it and Steve is having a well earned sleep break at a team members house. I will post more details later as we are very busy at the moment.
Hoppo


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

velovoice said:


> And.... he posted on YACF (which carries 100x the detail/discussion as CC) the other day saying he feels the strongest he's felt all year so far.


Struggling was the wrong word. What I meant to say was struggling to get the rest he needs.


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2015)

Just looked at the weather forecast for this afternoon here - 50mph westerly winds! We're far enough west of Somerset that I wouldn't be surprised to hear that the "incident" was wind-related. A few hours of sleep and he'll have friendly fast - but not too fast - tail-cross and tail-winds again.


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Struggling was the wrong word. What I meant to say was struggling to get the rest he needs.


I've posted before - I don't think he needs much rest. A few years ago he did 40,000km in the year, while also doing a full-time manual job involving physical labour. That included two or three overnighters a week, during which he effectively got no rest - and he didn't have a team of willing helpers but was doing everything himself.


----------



## velovoice (29 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Struggling was the wrong word. What I meant to say was struggling to get the rest he needs.


He seems to be managing that angle quite well too. You have to remember his many years of audaxing experience have taught him exactly what he needs.

ETA: @srw Snap!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Struggling was the wrong word. What I meant to say was struggling to get the rest he needs.




Agreed. I think with only 4 hours between shifts yesterday, especially with the hard work he would have had to put up with cycling all that way into a headwind may take it;s toll. Hopefully we will be proved wrong.

GO STEVE!!!


----------



## velovoice (29 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Agreed. I think with only 4 hours between shifts yesterday, especially with the hard work he would have had to put up with cycling all that way into a headwind may take it;s toll. Hopefully we will be proved wrong.
> 
> GO STEVE!!!


Yes, that is always the "worry", isn't it? To be honest, I think that reference to an "incident" implies that something specific happened - very likely weather/wind/traffic related * -- which prompted him to think it may be worth getting off the road for a few hours. If @srw is right about the winds settling down a bit later, this seems a very wise move. And any downtime can certainly best be used to reduce any sleep deficit, especially, as you say @ianrauk , especially after yesterday's heroic achievements.


* ETA or indeed he knew he needed a few more hours' sleep, simple as. As we know, he knows his limitations (relatively speaking) very well indeed and certainly better than any of us can.


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2015)

Just taken a look at the forecast for Wellington. Now down to upper twenties mph, until about 5pm, then becoming a westerly in the teens. I predict a take-off sometime this afternoon.


----------



## summerdays (29 Mar 2015)

It's been windy enough to bring down a tree on the local travel news so high sided vehicles are probably having problems too, let alone light bikes!

Would he return to where he finished cycling or just start from his current location?


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

srw said:


> I've posted before - I don't think he needs much rest. A few years ago he did 40,000km in the year, while also doing a full-time manual job involving physical labour. That included two or three overnighters a week, during which he effectively got no rest - and he didn't have a team of willing helpers but was doing everything himself.


That goes a long way to answering my question, though I still wonder if he can manage that kind of sleep deprivation day in, day out for a year. I've since found that Godwin was averaging 20ish, Kurt the same now, those speeds will be significant when 300 mile days are required.


----------



## PMarkey (29 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> It's been windy enough to bring down a tree on the local travel news so high sided vehicles are probably having problems too, let alone light bikes!
> 
> Would he return to where he finished cycling or just start from his current location?


He can start from where ever he likes , he could even relocate to another location as Kurt has done on a few occasions to take advantage of tail winds , the only problem is time lost whilst travelling.


Paul


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3616419, member: 9609"]Kurt has relocated a few times by vehicle, but I have never seen any evidence of purposefully getting up-wind.[/QUOTE]


He's mentioned it on FB a few times. Especially when he was in Florida. He drove to a point then cycled with the prevailing winds and repeated the exercise over a good few days.


----------



## Banjo (29 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Thing on Facebook 40 minutes ago
> 
> There has been an incident this morning on the A38 near Wellington. Steve and bike are fine. The team have been dealing with it and Steve is having a well earned sleep break at a team members house. I will post more details later as we are very busy at the moment.
> Hoppo


Anyone know what happened yet?
glad to hear steve is ok and getting a well earned if unscheduled rest.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3616450, member: 9609"]I only started following after he left Florda, and his two big relocations since didn't appear to be wind related.
(I occasionally cheat by getting a lift up-wind)[/QUOTE]
Its all fair at the end of the day. Tommy used the same strategy back in the day.


----------



## Mugshot (29 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Its all fair at the end of the day. Tommy used the same strategy back in the day.


Perhaps Steve should start to too, all day into the head wind he would have yesterday then back up at stupid o clock this morning.I would have thought it could have been planned better.


----------



## Saluki (29 Mar 2015)

Banjo said:


> Anyone know what happened yet?
> glad to hear steve is ok and getting a well earned if unscheduled rest.


I've just read through all the new comments on his FB page. Nothing new. Someone said that he'd posted today's mileage. So I'm assuming that he's going to wait the wind out, the weather forecast says that's dropping in about 3 hours, for the area. I know nothing official though.


----------



## Beebo (29 Mar 2015)

My garden fence has blown over, it is a grim day to be out on a bike. Best to take cover and sit this out, after all it is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> I've just read through all the new comments on his FB page. Nothing new.* Someone said that he'd posted today's mileage*. So I'm assuming that he's going to wait the wind out, the weather forecast says that's dropping in about 3 hours, for the area. I know nothing official though.



Strava isn't showing a ride for today yet, he did post two rides for yesterday, with the second one being at midnight for the last twenty odd miles to Exeter, I am guessing some people are confusing this with his ride for today.


----------



## Saluki (29 Mar 2015)

Message just up on FB

Chris 'Hoppo' hopkinson
I am extremely sad to announce that at approx 8.10am this morning Steve was ridden into by a moped not paying attention to what they were doing. Steve tried to carry but stopped in Wellington. He has then been collected by one of the team and taken to hospital. He has incurred 2 broken bones in his ankle and is currently in plaster. It is looking highly likely that he will require an operation to add a plate and screws.
That is all the information available at the moment.


----------



## simon.r (29 Mar 2015)

Twitter saying he (Steve) has a broken ankle and will need an operation


----------



## Banjo (29 Mar 2015)

I am gutted for Steve.


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

That's shoot news.


----------



## Louch (29 Mar 2015)

Felt awful reading that today. We lost a colleague on a charity ride last year due to a reckless driver, just horrible all his hard work has been ruined


----------



## srw (30 Mar 2015)

Interrupted, not ruined. I'd not be surprised to see him come back later.


----------



## KneesUp (30 Mar 2015)

This is terrible news - along with many others I've been following Steve with interest, admiration and astonishment.

Hopefully he'll look on the bright side. It has always seemed to me that the other competitors had a huge advantage starting after Steve, so hopefully the setback won't be too long and he can come back with the others to aim at rather than with them tracking him.

I see The Guardian have coverage - almost on the first screen, no less (along with Angela Merkel and a koala)






http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2...to-break-long-distance-record-is-hit-by-moped

A cyclist attempting to ride more than 75,000 miles in a year has broken his ankle after being hit by a moped while out riding, his team has said.

Steve Abraham, who is attempting to beat the 75-year-old record for the longest distance cycled in a year, was said to be left needing an operation after the collision, which happened as he was riding through Somerset.

The news was announced in a series of tweets sent from Abraham’s account. The first appeared at around 11am, reporting an “incident” earlier that morning, but suggesting that his injuries were not serious.

— steve abraham (@steve_abraham74) March 29, 2015
There has been an incident on A38 Steve+bike are fine. Steve is having a well earned sleep at a team members house, will keep you all posted

That was followed by three more, posted around 6pm, saying he was more badly hurt than first thought and adding that he may require an operation to aid his recovery.

— steve abraham (@steve_abraham74) March 29, 2015
Extremely sad to announce that aprox 8.10am Steve was ridden into by a moped Steve tried to carry on but stopped in Wellington.Pls next post

— steve abraham (@steve_abraham74) March 29, 2015
He was collected by one of the team and taken to hospital.He has 2 broken bones in his ankle and is currently in plaster.See next post

— steve abraham (@steve_abraham74) March 29, 2015
is looking highly likely that he will require an operation to have a plate and screws. That is all the information available at the moment

Fellow cyclist Chris Hopkinson said he had spoken to Abraham, who was “in fine spirits”. He added that the pair would discuss the options before deciding what to do next.

According to information posted on a tracking website, Abraham was last recorded in the village of Wellington at 8:16am. He had covered more than 25 miles before his accident, having set off in Exeter at around 6am.

On his own website, Abraham has stated that he was running ahead of schedule. It said he had completed 16,860 miles by the end of 29 March, compared to the 14,364 Tommy Godwin had covered by the same date in 1939.

Godwin managed a total of 75,065 miles by the end of the year – a feat no one has bettered since.

Two other men have attempted to break the record this year – William “IronOx” Pruett and Kurt “Tarzan” Searvogel.

Data posted on the website Strava, which is used by athletes to track their performances, suggested that Searvogel was around 1,000 miles behind Abraham, while Pruett has covered less than 15% of the distance cycled by the leading man.

However, it has been reported that his strategy is to save his strength for heavier cycling later in the year.

Speaking to the Guardian last month, the 40-year-old Abraham said of Searvogel: “He’s basically copying what I do, and going one up. I want to see how he reacts when I start to do a few crazy moves.” He was coy, however, when asked to expand on what those moves might be.

Abraham has a team of around 50 helpers taking care of tasks on his behalf, such as preparing food. It is believed one of them posted the tweets on Sunday.

He has been described by his fans as a modest character, who embodies the spirit of the Audax cycling circuit of which he is a part.

The record he is chasing is reportedly the oldest in cycling. After setting it, Godwin had to spend time learning to walk again, before joining the RAF. The world had changed around him as he cycled and, by the time he finished at the end of 1939, Britain and Germany had gone to war.


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2015)

I've not been keeping up of late.
Is Steve still on the first effort or is he starting over since the accident? I'm assuming he has no chance of taking the record now as long as Kurt et al, don't suffer injury?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jun 2015)

First effort, no official announcement about second effort yet, has to declare 3 weeks in advance so if he is doing that it'll come soon-ish. Just because you're tapping in high days today, doesn't mean you'll be doing it in a months time.


----------



## StuAff (24 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I've not been keeping up of late.
> Is Steve still on the first effort or is he starting over since the accident? I'm assuming he has no chance of taking the record now as long as Kurt et al, don't suffer injury?


Further to as posted by @w00hoo_kent there are suggestions on YACF that he might now be thinking of going for the 100,000 mile record...


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2015)

StuAff said:


> Further to as posted by @w00hoo_kent there are suggestions on YACF that he might now be thinking of going for the 100,000 mile record...


and foregoing the year record presumably?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> and foregoing the year record presumably?


It's all lumped together isn't it. The year record is distance over a set time, the 100,000 record is a set distance as quickly as possible. Nothing to stop you doing both and you'd be pretty much going for the 100,000 by default if you added 6 months to your year record anyway. You'd definitely be topping 100,000 at some point and would have had it verified across the two record attempts.


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> It's all lumped together isn't it. The year record is distance over a set time, the 100,000 record is a set distance as quickly as possible. Nothing to stop you doing both and you'd be pretty much going for the 100,000 by default if you added 6 months to your year record anyway. You'd definitely be topping 100,000 at some point and would have had it verified across the two record attempts.


Yes, I see that , but I was assuming that the year record was out of reach now?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jun 2015)

He isn't in the interview just posted.

I think the clever money is saying he will ramp up the miles in to the second half of this year, add a second attempt starting in the summer months (i.e. soon) which will see him actually riding for 18-20 months in total and then use the miles from January as a 100,000 attempt as well. Thoughts are he is likely to beat Godwin, but then (presuming he continues the pace without burning out or injury) Kurt will pass him and it'll be up to whether his overlapping attempt then sees him take the overall.

I think one thing that this has shown us, across all the competitors, is that presuming you can do the same thing, day in, day out, for a year plus without mishaps is quite a bold presumption to make.

Sadly, I do wonder if he'd not be much better doing this somewhere bigger with a much sparser population (i.e. what Kurt is doing).


----------



## tommaguzzi (12 Jul 2015)

A chap on our ride today looked strangely familiar


----------



## blazed (30 Jul 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...id=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.1639953782912995

The last comment from kurts wife I think puts things in perspective.


----------



## Louch (30 Jul 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## Simpleton (8 Sep 2015)

The person in charge of the finances for Abrahams attempt is no more. I get the feeling that there was some disharmony with communication. Hope Steve rodes on, looks to be a good day today for both Steve and Kurt.


----------



## Ian H (8 Sep 2015)

Simpleton said:


> The person in charge of the finances for Abrahams attempt is no more. I get the feeling that there was some disharmony with communication. Hope Steve rodes on, looks to be a good day today for both Steve and Kurt.


The team is working well. Better than ever in fact. But bear in mind we mostly have day jobs to cope with. Steve is upbeat. An interview with him at the start of PBP should surface at some point.


----------



## fatblokish (26 Dec 2015)

Over on the other thread, there's a lovely photo courtesy of the Grauniad, but what's with the rear mudflap? How can that help matters?


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Dec 2015)

@velovoice Sorry for straying into discussion rather than just progress the other thread. As I was saying, from the comfort of my armchair, Steve's downward line doesn't look good. But who knows, perhaps it will turn round. 

If I was Steve ... I'd do exactly what Steve is doing. Because I'd be Steve.

If I was a strange hybrid of me and Steve ... well, I don't know what I'd do. I probably wouldn't have started in the first place.


----------



## tommaguzzi (1 Jan 2016)

I have not posted here for while but i would like to congratulate Steve on his remarkable effort this last year and even though he did not beat the record he has shown incredible determination to battle through all the setbacks he has suffered. Because of Steve i became aware of audax ( after 40 years riding !) and entered and completed two events in 2015. I hope to do more this year.
I was also initially critical of Kurt but I completely retract any negitave comments I may have made about his effort. He seems to be a genuinely nice chap and has had his own problems to deal with too. But he continues to bang out 220 mile days like a machine and is phenomenal rider who will take the record shortly. I believe he is a worthy champion. Well done Kurt!


----------



## Brandane (1 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> The good thing about both adding rides to strava is you can see both their elevations. Go browse through their rides, see how many days you can find where Tarzan did more elevation...
> 
> There were many innacurate rides because of his waterlogged garmin which through up huge elevation numbers, strava corrected this but ultracycling didn't, simples.





blazed said:


> It's irrelevant what the roads looked like in a video, the numbers are there on strava.


It's irrelevant what amount of climbing anyone does in a DISTANCE record attempt.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jan 2016)

The issues Steve has faced ( medical and mechanical) have just gone to show what a crazy feat this is. The human body can only take so much, Steve seems to have found that out the hard way. Tarzan has been using a 'bent, and picking his routes very carefully, and has still found some serious issues. Fair play to the both of them.


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2016)

You can buy Kurt a beer...

https://www.gofundme.com/ts9xac


----------



## tommaguzzi (3 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> You can buy Kurt a beer...
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/ts9xac


Just been there done exactly that. If anyone deserved a couple of cold ones it's those two.


----------



## tommaguzzi (3 Jan 2016)

On the progress thread there is a picture of Steve with his bike wishing everyone a happy new year. When I saw it my immediate thought was:
Oh bloody hell look at Steve's bike, there is no way anyone could do the required daily mileage he needs on such a machine. What Kurt has shown us is that this record is so outrageously hard that anyone attempting it must utilise every marginal gain possible to even get close to it.
Kurt has used motor transfers, tail winds and carefully selected routes avoiding as much climbing as possible. He has been towed by other fast riders , uses light weight race, TT and recumbent bikes. He has ridden lap after lap of pan flat off road circuits at high average speeds so he can get the required daily mileage and still have time to sleep propily. He lived in a motor home with a dedicated full time helper and followed the seasons around his huge country and still even after all that he will only break the record probably by less than 1500 miles.
Non of these tactics has been regularly employed by Steve who just the other week had to sleep in a church doorway ! 
I wish Steve all the best in 2016 but i feel he should stop now, rest and rethink his strategy and come up with a more viable solution, then restart in 2017 if he so desires. I cannot see how he can make up all the lost milage by continuing using his current equipment and a plan which are clearly not working.


----------



## velovoice (3 Jan 2016)

@tommaguzzi - suggest you have a listen to this. It'd nearly 33 minutes long but worth every minute.
http://traffic.libsyn.com/thebikeshow/idai_20151231.mp3

Frankly, at the end of the day, it is not your/my call to make.

ETA - Steve himself has commented on Facebook: 
"My ill health has been highly exaggerated in certain quarters for effect! I'm feeling fine, Hoppo has got all the bases covered and the team are working well as a unit, which you will see from the mileages in the days and weeks to come."


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jan 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> On the progress thread there is a picture of Steve with his bike wishing everyone a happy new year. When I saw it my immediate thought was:
> Oh bloody hell look at Steve's bike, there is no way anyone could do the required daily mileage he needs on such a machine. What Kurt has shown us is that this record is so outrageously hard that anyone attempting it must utilise every marginal gain possible to even get close to it.
> Kurt has used motor transfers, tail winds and carefully selected routes avoiding as much climbing as possible. He has been towed by other fast riders , uses light weight race, TT and recumbent bikes. He has ridden lap after lap of pan flat off road circuits at high average speeds so he can get the required daily mileage and still have time to sleep propily. He lived in a motor home with a dedicated full time helper and followed the seasons around his huge country and still even after all that he will only break the record probably by less than 1500 miles.
> Non of these tactics has been regularly employed by Steve who just the other week had to sleep in a church doorway !
> I wish Steve all the best in 2016 but i feel he should stop now, rest and rethink his strategy and come up with a more viable solution, then restart in 2017 if he so desires. I cannot see how he can make up all the lost milage by continuing using his current equipment and a plan which are clearly not working.


That's it in a nutshell, just because you 'can' doesn't mean you should. Kudos to the challengers, but you need to realise that the original 'challenge' was set during World war 2, the nation needed something to take their mind off the sh1te Storm. That's just my way of looking at it, maybe cynical, who knows.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's it in a nutshell, just because you 'can' doesn't mean you should. Kudos to the challengers, but you need to realise that the original 'challenge' was set during World war 2, the nation needed something to take their mind off the sh1te Storm. That's just my way of looking at it, maybe cynical, who knows.


That is a bit cynical I'm afraid. Tommy Godwin had been riding for 9 months before war broke out - you make it sound like the challenge was done as a propaganda exercise.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> That is a bit cynical I'm afraid. Tommy Godwin had been riding for 9 months before war broke out - you make it sound like the challenge was done as a propaganda exercise.


I think he needs a big thumb up. However the cynic in me thinks he 'may' have been used.


----------



## tommaguzzi (3 Jan 2016)

I realise it is ultimately Steve's decision and i hope he proves me wrong, but when the daily required mileage is already climbing steadily towards 220 just to equal Kurt's probable total it just seems a waste of resources to continue with this current attempt with at least 8 more weeks of winter to come. That is unless he radically changes his tactics and equipment right now. Just carrying trying to audax to victory will not work.

We will never truly know what help Tommy had in 1939 but even he could not have done it in they way Steve is attempting it. my guess is that he was probably draughting lorries and cars as much as possible. He certainly used lots of rail transfers to get the best winds and had support from a race team and unlike any of the current challengers was also himself an elete level racer in his prime. A racer like that would have thought it was insane to try for the HAM on a fully loaded touring bike even if it did have 14 gears.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jan 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> I realise it is ultimately Steve's decision and i hope he proves me wrong, but when the daily required mileage is already climbing steadily towards 220 just to equal Kurt's probable total it just seems a waste of resources to continue with this current attempt with at least 8 more weeks of winter to come. That is unless he radically changes his tactics and equipment right now. Just carrying trying to audax to victory will not work.
> 
> We will never truly know what help Tommy had in 1939 but even he could not have done it in they way Steve is attempting it. my guess is that he was probably draughting lorries and cars as much as possible. He certainly used lots of rail transfers to get the best winds and had support from a race team and unlike any of the current challengers was also himself an elete level racer in his prime. A racer like that would have thought it was insane to try for the HAM on a fully loaded touring bike even if it did have 14 gears.


Very tue. Good luck to him.


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Just been there done exactly that. If anyone deserved a couple of cold ones it's those two.



Yep. I've donated a few cold ones. To Kurt and Alicia's credit, the way I read it is that they're trying to raise cash to stand some beers for the peeps that have helped over the last year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2016)

It will be interesting to see how this challenge evolves, over the next few years. I just hope it remains a fair fight, as far as is reasonably practicable, and that the endemic cheating that has been a part of cycling in the past doesn't start to rear its head. I think if the need to 'clarify' certain rules ( type of machine eligibility / routes used ) becomes necessary, the whole thing will lose its appeal. I hope it evolves, rather than devolves.


----------



## Legs (5 Jan 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> We will never truly know what help Tommy had in 1939 but even he could not have done it in they way Steve is attempting it. my guess is that he was probably draughting lorries and cars as much as possible..



Having seen the issues that Kurt and Steve have come up against this year - the unsustainability of knocking out consecutive days upwards of 225 miles - I consider it highly likely that Tommy's big mileage days (300 miles plus!) in the summer were spent tucked behind the bumpers of lorries on the A1, which were limited to 20mph at the time. It would still have involved riding for a long time each day, but he could have been crystal-cranking quite nicely, barely exerting himself.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I think if the need to 'clarify' certain rules ( type of machine eligibility / routes used ) becomes necessary, the whole thing will lose its appeal. I hope it evolves, rather than devolves.


I dunno ... Making up rules is always a fraught affair as you have to think very hard about all the different ways in which they can be (mis)interpreted. There's already a ban on faired recumbents. I'm not sure what rules you can apply on routes. They're already quite clear that there's no ban on drafting.

If someone wants to spend a whole year in a velodrome doing laps on a 'bent all day every day that may seem like the easy way out but they may well go stark staring bonkers after 6 months. I suppose if someone found a 200 mile long hill and freewheeled down it, then got in a camper van and slept all the way up over and over and over that would be a bit off, but I may be getting into the realms of fantasy. (Goes off to atlas to find a 200 mile long hill  )


----------



## Justinslow (5 Jan 2016)

I know many have said this, but, I've just done 101 miles today, took me just under 6 hours (6 and a half total time) and it was bloody tough. I think sometimes I/we can take what Steve is doing for granted, to do the rides he's doing day after day for longer than a year is utterly amazing, how he does it I just can't comprehend. 
I'm off to use a tube of ibuprofen gel.........


----------



## Louch (5 Jan 2016)

So if I rode my bike, motor paced, this would be legal in attempt?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2016)

I think this is the Strava profile of the fella in Aus.

https://www.strava.com/athletes/389932


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 Jan 2016)

Legs said:


> , but he could have been crystal-cranking quite nicely, barely exerting himself.


Please pardon my ignorance but what is "crystal-cranking"


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 Jan 2016)

Louch said:


> So if I rode my bike, motor paced, this would be legal in attempt?



No it's not legal under current rules to drought motor vehicles.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jan 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Please pardon my ignorance but what is "crystal-cranking"



I didn't know, either, but I just googled this:

http://gplama.blogspot.no/2015/04/how-to-talk-like-cyclist-deeper-edition.html

with this quote: _*Crystal Cranking: *Pedalling as if your cranks are made of crystal and will break at any point. Possibly true for some early model carbon crank-sets._


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jan 2016)

For reference, the HAMR rules are here: http://ultracycling.com/sections/records/max-mileage.php


----------



## tommaguzzi (6 Jan 2016)

Thanks Dayvo
When I searched all I got was a load of crystal meth and drug abuse related references. I know Tommy was probably on speed but i didn't think that was what Legs ment.


----------



## Legs (6 Jan 2016)

Yeah, crystal-cranking is synonymous with soft-pedalling!


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2016)

Legs said:


> Yeah, crystal-cranking is synonymous with soft-pedalling!


Would that be the same as what I call pootling?


----------



## Legs (6 Jan 2016)

Hmmm, pootling to me means bimbling along at <10mph. Soft-pedalling means going quite fast but not really having to push to pedals hard, as enabled by a strong tailwind, a good tow, a push to the backside, a cooperative tandem partner or a downhill gradient.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2016)

Legs said:


> Hmmm, pootling to me means bimbling along at <10mph. Soft-pedalling means going quite fast but not really having to push to pedals hard, as enabled by a strong tailwind, a good tow, a push to the backside, a cooperative tandem partner or a downhill gradient.


Thanks...


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jan 2016)

Legs said:


> Hmmm, pootling to me means bimbling along at <10mph. Soft-pedalling means going quite fast but not really having to push to pedals hard, as enabled by a strong tailwind, a good tow, a push to the backside, a cooperative tandem partner or a downhill gradient.





summerdays said:


> Thanks...



But you knew all that anyway, eh, SD!


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2016)

Dayvo said:


> But you knew all that anyway, eh, SD!


Nope but I'm thinking I need to find more spots for soft pedaling ... tailwinds are as rare as hens teeth, so maybe I need to get a tandem as I think I would enjoy the art of soft pedaling!


----------



## Saluki (6 Jan 2016)

I have a query.
Now Kurt has the new record and is still going, when he has finished and they work out his average daily mileage, will the average needed to be hit every day be referred to as 'a Tarzan' or 'a Searvogal' do you think. It's not going to be called 'a Godwin' any longer.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jan 2016)

A 'Licia'


----------



## tommaguzzi (9 Jan 2016)

http://www.bikingtimes.com/alicia-snyder-kurt-searvogels-chief-crew-interview-hamr/

Having read that Kurt's advantage is obvious. Alicia does all the faff so all he does is ride, eat and sleep.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> http://www.bikingtimes.com/alicia-snyder-kurt-searvogels-chief-crew-interview-hamr/
> 
> Having read that Kurt's advantage is obvious. Alicia does all the faff so all he does is ride, eat and sleep.



Good interview and sounds like a person who very much knows what she wants and how to get it. Top lady.


----------



## srw (9 Jan 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Good interview and sounds like a person who very much knows what she wants and how to get it. Top lady.


...although the former Mrs Searvogel might beg to differ!


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> ...although the former Mrs Searvogel might be to differ!



I wasn't aware of any extracurricular activities. Although I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Saluki (9 Jan 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I wasn't aware of any extracurricular activities. Although I can't say I'm surprised.


There was a FB post about 6 months ago from the former Mrs Searvogel saying something like "Alicia Snyder AKA Homewrecker" or similar, in a post commenting on the achievement of his ride thus far. Kurt has now married Alicia. I suppose that they would have got to know each other, warts and all, in such a close and intense environment.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> warts and all


----------



## Saluki (9 Jan 2016)

Dayvo said:


>


Well, you know what I mean.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jan 2016)

"Behind every good man there is a good woman" is a rather old-fashioned phrase, but it seems to apply here.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Jan 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I wasn't aware of any extracurricular activities. Although I can't say I'm surprised.


Kurt posted towards the beginning of the challenge that he had met Alicia at some event or other and knew that she was the one that he needed by his side for the HAMR. I'll have a look and see if I can find it.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Jan 2016)

Here we go, from Kurts website;

_Alicia Rachel Snyder - Crew Chief (The Whip/Conductor of the Pain Train).


Alicia and I met in June 2014. She was a last minute volunteer that saved my 2014 Team RAAM. During our two weeks together I realized that I had found a soul mate. A person that I was destine to do something great with. When the UMCA annouced they were going to certify the highest yearly mileage record we knew what that something was._


----------



## Maladict (11 Jan 2016)

Steve seems to be about 300km per day for 2016 so far. Impressive yet 15mpd off his target.


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Jan 2016)

So Steve has hit a pot hole today that has meant a 200 mile round trip for someone to replace the bike because the rear wheel was unrideable. Another example of how having back up close by or with you as per Kurt would have saved the day. Heck, if somebody had put out an sos we could all see I am sure a kind soul would have lent him a wheel until the new bike arrived. For this kind of mishap there has to be a contingency plan because this is the kind of event that could happen anytime. Not impressed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> Heck, if somebody had put out an sos we could all see I am sure a kind soul would have lent him a wheel until the new bike arrived.


I thought that initially, but as he's running disc brakes the right back wheel with the right brakes and freehub, in East Angular, on a working day, would have been a very long shot.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (13 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought that initially, but as he's running disc brakes the right back wheel with the right brakes and freehub, in East Angular, on a working day, would have been a very long shot.



East Anglia is hardly Outer Mongolia, I'm sure the are several knocking about!


----------



## Mugshot (13 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> So Steve has hit a pot hole today that has meant a 200 mile round trip for someone to replace the bike because the rear wheel was unrideable. Another example of how having back up close by or with you as per Kurt would have saved the day. Heck, if somebody had put out an sos we could all see I am sure a kind soul would have lent him a wheel until the new bike arrived. For this kind of mishap there has to be a contingency plan because this is the kind of event that could happen anytime. Not impressed.


I don't know why Steve needs to be doing the mileage back and forth across the country. It would make far more sense to me to plan a 40 - 50 mile local flattish loop that he can ride round 4 or 5 times, particularly though the winter months, he's unlikely to be more than 20 or so miles away from home then. I can't see this attempt succeeding not because of Steves ability (members here that have ridden with him seem certain that he has that) but because he's not riding smart.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jan 2016)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> East Anglia is hardly Outer Mongolia, I'm sure the are several knocking about!


Yes but the odds of getting a volunteer supplied rear wheel within a couple of hours with the right config, on a day when people are likely to be working, in a _relatively _sparsely populated area aren't great.


----------



## Legs (13 Jan 2016)

Ridiculous. There are so many things that Steve could do to make this easier for himself (heck, if he does them all, he _might just_ be capable of beating the record), but he or his team are just not interested. But the change of tactics needed to happen weeks ago. It's all very well publishing schedules, but if you can't even match the softest target mileage on any of the first 5 days after publication, it's utterly meaningless.


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Jan 2016)

Don't get me wrong, we have ridden with Steve during his attempt and would like nothing better than for him to succeed, unfortunately there are too many things that can go wrong when you are doing 200 miles every day in all weathers. At the very least I believe a network of volunteers spread around the country with access to a vehicle would have been extremely useful. All this is easy to say with hindsight, but we do have some experience of long distance cycling / competing and understand how quickly things can go pear shaped because of relatively small things.
If he is yet to succeed, and I believe it is just about possible, luck will have to be on his side along with considerably more help. Just my thoughts.


----------



## tommaguzzi (13 Jan 2016)

I read something on the other place where is said that he needed a wheel because he couldn't stop the disc from binding on the caliper.
Why didn't he just take the caliper off and use just use the front only until he could get the spare bike delivered. It's not like he is descending 10% gradients and needs to use the rear disc all the time


----------



## Justinslow (13 Jan 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> I read something on the other place where is said that he needed a wheel because he couldn't stop the disc from binding on the caliper.
> Why didn't he just take the caliper off and use just use the front only until he could get the spare bike delivered. It's not like he is descending 10% gradients and needs to use the rear disc all the time


Maybe in the dark, extremely fatigued he wasn't thinking clearly? I know what I'm like after a hard/long ride let alone hundreds of hard long rides!


----------



## tommaguzzi (13 Jan 2016)

Yep that is what I was thinking. It was also mentioned that he was having trouble getting the tube in without pinching it too. Probably he was tired and already 45 mins into the mechanical stop by then and was getting cold and pissed off so just thought f### it let's get somewhere warm and have a break then i'll phone up for my spare bike. Loops closer to base would seem to make more sense these dark and cold nights though.


----------



## Justinslow (13 Jan 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Yep that is what I was thinking. It was also mentioned that he was having trouble getting the tube in without pinching it too. Probably he was tired and already 45 mins into the mechanical stop by then and was getting cold and pissed off so just thought f### it let's get somewhere warm and have a break then i'll phone up for my spare bike. Loops closer to base would seem to make more sense these dark and cold nights though.


Agreed, seems quite a different set up to that of Kurt in the USA re the back up, from the little I know about it. I always thought Steve had a back up vehicle close by, clearly not, he really is on his own.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Agreed, seems quite a different set up to that of Kurt in the USA re the back up, from the little I know about it. I always thought Steve had a back up vehicle close by, clearly not, he really is on his own.


Corinthian. Every mile a ridden one it seems. One might imagine Kurt nestled in behind the Winnebago - on cruise @ 20 mph or so perhaps - for a hundred wind-free miles. Get off. A sleep while he is driven back into the wind. A quick marriage and...Robert's your Mother's brother...he's off again, with the wind on his back and the Winnie at his front. I'd be tempted to hold the rear ladder rack or whatever from time to time and just admire the scenery!


----------



## tommaguzzi (13 Jan 2016)

Tempting as it is I don't think he did the droughting or sticky bottle routine because the heart rate monitor data which HAM require would have given the game away. He certainly did motor transfers upwind though and there is nothing wrong with that. Tommy did it a lot too.


----------



## Mugshot (14 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> One might imagine Kurt nestled in behind the Winnebago - on cruise @ 20 mph or so perhaps - for a hundred wind-free miles



Or not.

*Tarzan Rides the HAM'R Kurt Searvogel*

_14 hrs · 
Driving home, Kurt is massaging his right foot propped up on the seat... 
Alicia: How are driving without your foot on the gas?
Kurt: Cruise control
Alicia: What?!
Kurt: You drove for a year and didn't know there was cruise control?_


----------



## Arrowfoot (14 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> Don't get me wrong, we have ridden with Steve during his attempt and would like nothing better than for him to succeed, unfortunately there are too many things that can go wrong when you are doing 200 miles every day in all weathers. At the very least I believe a network of volunteers spread around the country with access to a vehicle would have been extremely useful. All this is easy to say with hindsight, but we do have some experience of long distance cycling / competing and understand how quickly things can go pear shaped because of relatively small things.
> If he is yet to succeed, and I believe it is just about possible, luck will have to be on his side along with considerably more help. Just my thoughts.



I don't think Steve is the issue. Its his fans and supporters that have given him loads of encouragement but little advice on planning or calling out when something does not make sense. Compared to Kurt, Steve had a bigger team and supposedly an expert on long distance cycling. 

We as a society tend to be coy about giving contrary advice. The Americans on the other hand friend or no friend will call out when a mate is doing something wrong. He should have been advised to take a complete break and come back after a few months. 

So its not about network or luck. It better organisation and planning and that does not necessarily relate to having a bigger team.


----------



## tommaguzzi (14 Jan 2016)

Not so Arrowroot.
If you go to the other place you can see whole treads dedicated to comments and advice. I know Steve and his team has seen them because the are active members. Be careful though it is much rougher than over here. One thread got locked recently after it descended into personal abuse by pro Steve supporters ( not Steve himself who is never less than polite) of people who were offering advise and alternate strategies.
The mantra appears to be " you can't ride as far so what do you know? " or " Steve's rides more in a month than you do in your lifetime so Stve knows best, don't even bother to suggest any thing"


----------



## Legs (14 Jan 2016)

Yep, I quit that thread because I don't much like being told to b*gger off or f*ck off just because I don't want to blow hot air up Steve's ar5e about how wonderfully he's doing. Yes, what he's achieving is astonishing, but he's *not* going to beat the record on this attempt. I find it astonishing that his sponsors are happy for him to carry on on this fool's errand. He's nowhere near fast enough and he will end up jeopardising his opportunity to have a third stab at this record.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jan 2016)

There was an interview with Kurt Searvogel in Cycling World (14th Jan). One question was quite telling.

CW : Does Steve Abraham, who is currently challenging the record in the UK, have a chance?
KS: If he doesn't get out of England, no. If he'd had a different plan for the winter, he'd have definitely had a chance.


----------



## mattobrien (15 Jan 2016)

Legs said:


> Yep, I quit that thread because I don't much like being told to b*gger off or f*ck off just because I don't want to blow hot air up Steve's ar5e about how wonderfully he's doing. Yes, what he's achieving is astonishing, but he's *not* going to beat the record on this attempt. I find it astonishing that his sponsors are happy for him to carry on on this fool's errand. He's nowhere near fast enough and he will end up jeopardising his opportunity to have a third stab at this record.


As much as I support Steve, I think he has now missed the boat of ever getting this record. The daily average mileage required for the remaining part of his second attempt is beyond anything he has consistently achieved over the last 12 months. That means the second attempt is highly unlikely to beat Kurt's record, unless he can surprise us all over the next 6 and a bit months. 

There is another attempt being undertaken by Bruce Berkeley and he is knocking out higher milage at a higher speed, which if he is successful for the entire year, I believe will take the record beyond Steve's capabilities, unless he starts to increase his average speed by several miles per hour.


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jan 2016)

I think the record is now, or soon will be, unachievable in this country. The weather is too unpredictable.


----------



## Arrowfoot (15 Jan 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Not so Arrowroot.
> If you go to the other place you can see whole treads dedicated to comments and advice. I know Steve and his team has seen them because the are active members. Be careful though it is much rougher than over here. One thread got locked recently after it descended into personal abuse by pro Steve supporters ( not Steve himself who is never less than polite) of people who were offering advise and alternate strategies.
> The mantra appears to be " you can't ride as far so what do you know? " or " Steve's rides more in a month than you do in your lifetime so Stve knows best, don't even bother to suggest any thing"



It will be interesting to see how it unfolds.


----------



## BSRU (22 Jan 2016)

Seems Steve's second attempt has been officially called off.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jan 2016)

Sadly probably the right thing. He's a cycling legend ... Time for R&R and a bit of privacy.


----------



## Mugshot (22 Jan 2016)

*Steve Abraham*
6 mins ·
With great sadness, Steve Abraham has made the decision to end his second attempt on the Highest Annual Mileage World Record.

More details, including videos from Steve can be found at

http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/…


----------



## Mugshot (22 Jan 2016)

Poor bugger looks really upset in the video


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jan 2016)

That is such a pity.

Hopefully, with more knowledge and experience gained, a new attempt can be made when every part of the necessary team is ready and fully prepared. 

Nonetheless, it's been a tremendous effort by Steve. Riding such long distances in an English winter with short daylight hours is a huge challenge, which, finally, it seems, cracked him.

Good and better luck next time, Steve.


----------



## Banjo (22 Jan 2016)

Steve must be completely gutted to have had to make this desicion.


He has shown so much determination and strength of character.

What a hero.Go Steve.


----------



## tommaguzzi (22 Jan 2016)

well done to steve he deserves all the congratulations which will surely be heaped upon him where ever he rides out in the future. But I am so glad that he has finally stopped trying to achieve what had become an impossible target and possbly riding himself into long-term health problems.


----------



## velovoice (22 Jan 2016)

In Steve's own words: What Now? 
https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95468.0


----------



## User169 (22 Jan 2016)

According to facepants, Guinness has now acknowledged Kurt.as having cycled the greatest distance in a year.


----------



## Saluki (22 Jan 2016)

It's rather sad really. I can't say that I am absolutely surprised though, what with broken leg, restart, diet issues, stomach problems etc.
I hope Steve tries again, maybe somewhere where he can ride on flatter terrain, have a camper van or similar nearby too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> According to facepants, Guinness has now acknowledged Kurt.as having cycled the greatest distance in a year.



Even though Tommy went further


----------



## blazed (22 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Even though Tommy went further


I guess there's a new record title? The Godwin one was a calender year, would be strange if they have replaced him with Kurt whilst still under that title.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I guess there's a new record title? The Godwin one was a calender year, would be strange if they have replaced him with Kurt whilst still under that title.



What I was getting at is supposedly when Tommy finished his 500 day 100,000 mile record he had a 365 day period in it that was further than Kurts record.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jan 2016)

Is there proof?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Is there proof?


someone on yacf said they worked it out from his daily figures


----------



## Custom24 (23 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> someone on yacf said they worked it out from his daily figures


Bit late to be bringing this up now...


----------



## Beebo (23 Jan 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Is there proof?


Not enough for Guinness to ratify it. There are too many question marks over Godwins mileage. Kurts was fully ratified with modern equipment.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2016)

Custom24 said:


> Bit late to be bringing this up now...



I think HAMR knew about it but wouldn't recognise it.


----------

